# 

## Liwko

Wiele razy zdarza się wielu brać udział w zwyczajnej pyskówce na jakiś temat. Zaśmiecane zostają różne wątki zwykłymi, często chamskimi wypowiedziami niektórych forumowiczów. Zamiast tego zapraszam tutaj wszystkich na wojnę na słowa. Niech się tutaj krew poleje :wink:

----------


## cieszynianka

Ci, o których myślisz, nie przyjdą do tego wątku, ponieważ tu nie zrealizują swoich zamierzeń.  :wink:

----------


## vega1

:Evil:  ciach

----------


## Liwko

Myślę, że wklejenie tego tematu do kłótni rozładuje emocje. Tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje :wink:

----------


## hamlet

@Liwko ale daj jakiś pretekst/zaczepkę do pyskówki bo tak z niczego to ciężko :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> @Liwko ale daj jakiś pretekst/zaczepkę do pyskówki bo tak z niczego to ciężko


Kurcze tylko jaki? Może kłótnia na temat szukania tematu do kłótni? Nie mam pomysłu, zapodajcie coś.

----------


## hamlet

Każdy by mógł się POPiSać-to by była dopiero jatka :wink: 
ale to przecież forum nie o tej tematyce i zaraz posypały by się bańki :smile:

----------


## bladyy78

Wiecie dlaczego są takie pyskówki  na forach? Bo forumowicze dzielą się na - święte krowy czyli starzy forumowicze których nie wolno ruszać  i zwracać im uwagi bo przecież oni wiedzą wszytko najlepiej np. ja :), dzielą się na nowych którzy przychodzą tu z entuzjazmem bo zaczynają przygodę z budową i chcą się czegoś dowiedzieć, a starym się nie chce tłumaczyć tego co już było pisane seki razy, są tu również pieniacze którzy wszystkie g... pozjadali i mimo że wiedzę maja minimalną za wszelką cenę obstają przy swoim, zaglądają tu tylko po to żeby się wygadać bo nie maja znajomych .  Są tu również forumowicze którzy jak przychodzili byli laikami a po 3 miesiącach na forum są już expertami w danej dziedzinie :)  Tylu ilu forumowiczów tyle charakterów wiec nie dziwne że są kłótnie.

----------


## Liwko

> dzielą się na nowych którzy przychodzą tu z entuzjazmem bo zaczynają przygodę z budową i chcą się czegoś dowiedzieć, a starym się nie chce tłumaczyć tego co już było pisane seki razy


No sam kiedyś dostałem zjobki jak zacząłem komuś tłumaczyć coś co było poruszane na poprzedniej stronie. :smile:

----------


## robertsz

Pyskówki były i są nawet w realnym świecie.
Włącz TV i posłuchaj obrad sejmu.
Tutaj jest trochę łatwiej bo anonimowo.

Kwestia charakteru, czy przyjmujesz do wiadomości odmienne zdanie czy nie przyjmujesz.
Kwestia wieku, czy jesteś w stanie poważnie rozmawiać o poruszanych sprawach.
Kwestia wyczucia, czy jesteś w stanie wczuć się w sytuację 2-giej osoby.
Kwestia poczucia humoru, czasem w poważnym wątku pojawia się dowcipna uwaga i... zaczyna się jatka...

----------


## MORHOT

Często starzy wyjadacze sobie pozwalają...
Ale jest w tym coś niesamowitego, jak się czyta czyjeś posty, napisane zagadkami...
Niektórzy maja tez swój wyjątkowy styl...
Ale fakt - czasem się po prostu nie chce tłumaczyć, łatwiej napisać: WSZYSTKO ŹLE ! SIADAJ, PAŁA !!

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> Kwestia wieku, czy jesteś w stanie poważnie rozmawiać o poruszanych sprawach.


Kwestia dojrzałości  :wink: 




> Często starzy wyjadacze sobie pozwalają...
> Ale jest w tym coś niesamowitego, jak się czyta czyjeś posty, napisane zagadkami...


To jak dawanie wędki zamiast ryby

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

Normalnie zabiłem temat  :sad:

----------


## piotrmak

liwko: To zacznij, że PC jest najlepsza a reszta w szczególności z ecogroszkiem zrobili błąd :smile:  I będzie pyskówka :smile:

----------


## Liwko

No pomysł niezły tylko jak na razie to oni są niestety w większości i sam chyba nie dam rady :big grin:

----------


## 0degree

Z niektórymi wyjadaczami coś się stało, rok,dwa temu było ich znacznie więcej. Sięgając pamięcią do wątku o popsutym reku albo o wylewce, kojarzę że tam była niezła jatka, potem już długo nic...

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

Ytong, Silka czy Porotherm - odwieczny temat sporny
Sporo emocji wzbudzają również tematy typu Legalett, Praefa.
Może zrobimy listę przebojów spornych tematów?  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

To ja sadze że system ogrzewania będzie na 1 miejscu :wink:  Jak gdzieś omawiany jest jeden i zagadniesz o innym to jakby włożyć kij w mrowisko :smile:

----------


## jar.os

a ja powiem ż forum .gazeta.pl jest lepsze i tam więcej się dzieje

----------


## Liwko

> a ja powiem ż forum .gazeta.pl jest lepsze i tam więcej się dzieje


Oj to czuję że mamy pierwszego panowie i panie do młucki  :Evil:

----------


## karoka65

A pompa ciepła to drogi szajs !!! Ja będę drugi. No dawać.

----------


## karoka65

No co jest ? 5 minut i spokój ? W innym temacie dalibyście mi bobu nie ?

----------


## jar.os

pompy ciepła nie są takie drogie i są super - tak powiedzieli fajni ludzie z forum .gazeta .pl

----------


## bladyy78

Są super tylko zanim to ustrojstwo się zwróci zdąży się zepsuć  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

Rękawica została rzucona  :Evil:  




> A pompa ciepła to drogi szajs !!! Ja będę drugi. No dawać.


Szajs mówisz? Jakoś nie widzę by z mojego komina leciał jakiś szajs. A że CZASAMI drogi to niestety muszę się z tobą zgodzić.

----------


## Liwko

> a taki *Liwko* i tak będzie ci pisał z obłędem w oku że PCI to jedyne dobre rozwiązanie i tylko to można stosować, co więcej nawet na poparcie swojej tezy zacznie zmyślać argumenty bo mu się zdawało że ma rację
> 
> przykład z wczoraj
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4390343


Będziesz bardziej wiarygodny jak zacytujesz mój następny post z tamtego tematu. Pompa ciepła jest tam dopiero na trzecim miejscu a że właśnie ją mam to mogę coś jako praktyk o niej powiedzieć. 
Dziwisz się że często o niej piszę? Moim zdaniem ktoś kto stoi przed budową domu powinien znać wszystkie możliwości ogrzania swojego domu. Z piecem nie ma tego problemu bo pójdzie do sąsiada jednego, drugiego i zobaczy na własne oczy. Podobnie jest z gazem. Natomiast z prądem i PC już nie jest tak różowo. U mnie w mieścinie miała przede mną jedna osoba i to w dodatku kasowna więc kupiła Vieśka. Ja postanowiłem zacząć od czytania tego oto forum i kupiłem dużo tańszą dzięki wielu tu wypowiadającym się forumowiczom. Chwała im za to. Wielu ludzi kupuje piec, do tego solary i jeszcze kominek z płaszczem. Dziwisz mi się że im za to wszystko proponuję jedną PC? Ludzie tłumaczą że pompa jest droga a często wydają więcej na coś co i twoim zdaniem jest bez sensu.
Budując dom zastanawiałem się nad gazem i pompą. Prądu nie brałem pod uwagę ze względu na brak czasu i pieniędzy na idealne przypilnowanie ocieplenia. W dodatku nie za bardzo chciałem mieszać w projekcie. Gaz odpuściłem ze względu odległość od sieci i drakońskie ceny przesyłu. Pozostała więc na polu PC. I nie żałuję. Za pierwszy rok za  CO i CWU zapłaciłem 1500zł. Przy drugim będzie to coś około 1300(założenia). Przy gazie za samo przesyłowe zapłacił bym tyle co za CO, a przy prądzie zapłacił bym 4550zł licząc COP 3,5. Dodam że mam jedną z najtańszych pomp na rynku.
Najważniejszym dla wielu ludzi tak i dla mnie jest również komfort jaki daje bezobsługowość gazu, prądu czy PC. Moim zdaniem dom się buduje po to aby w nim mieszkać a nie po to aby się z nim pie...

----------


## Liwko

> zapomniałeś dodać że przepalasz w kominku, pewnie  dla relaksu, albo żeby oderwać się od tej bezobsługowości
> 
> dla  przykładu *Njerzy* ma dokładnie to co ty i wydaje to samo co ty,  problem w tym że on swój system CO złożył za grosze w porównaniu do  ciebie


Tak, to prawda. W tym sezonie grzewczym rozpaliłem już 5 razy. Dlaczego? Okres przejściowy jest dość durnowatym okresem. W domu temperatura identyczna jak zimą a odczucie chłodu. Wiele razy o tym pisaliśmy na forum. I tutaj kominek spisuje się wspaniale. Zimą zapewne mniej razy rozpalę niż jesienią. (mam ochotę w święta posiedzieć przy kominku :smile: )
Nie wiem co ma Njerzy.

----------


## piwopijca

Moze nie "przywale" nikomu (jeszcze) ale ...
Na "mojej" ulicy w Wa-wie w promieniu 200m sa 4 pompy ciepla z DZ glikolowym (z tego co sie zorientowalem pionowe kolektory) -na jednej ulicy.
Oczywiscie skromnosc nie pozwala napisac ze JA BYLEM PIERWSZY, ale wiecie ...   :smile: 
Wracajac do tematu ...
Jak mozna zmuszac sie do palenia w piecu, przeciez to sredniowiecze ! 
W dzisiejszych czasach sa lepsze, bezobslugowe urzadzenia do "produkcji" ciepla a nie szuflowac wegiel ...................hehe...


BTW. Tez mam kominek w salonie ale nie chce mi sie w nim palic, jest dla mnie tylko ozdoba, zona naciska ale poki co walcze i to z sukcesem  :smile:  ... i nie mam pojecia kiedy sie zwroci ...

Pzdr.

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

Widzę, że temat o PC, więc pozwolicie, że zapytam.
W większości mówi się o PC z gruntowym wymiennikiem. Słyszałem, że istnieją też rozwiązania z wymiennikiem woda-woda oraz powietrze-woda. Są tańsze ale mniej wydajne. Znajomy planuje  zaisntalować PC powietrze-woda do ogrzewania domu. Ma ktoś doświadczenia z takim rodzajem pomp? Czy to się nada?

----------


## Liwko

> Na "mojej" ulicy w Wa-wie w promieniu 200m sa 4 pompy ciepla z DZ glikolowym (z tego co sie zorientowalem pionowe kolektory) -na jednej ulicy.


No widzę że w W-wie coś się ruszyło bo u mnie w mieścinie są dopiero trzy i to razem z moją. Chyba że o jakiejś nie wiem. Kilku gości mam za to umówionych zimą. Chcą się przekonać na własnej skórze co to za dziwna rzecz :smile:

----------


## piwopijca

> Widzę, że temat o PC, więc pozwolicie, że zapytam.
> W większości mówi się o PC z gruntowym wymiennikiem. Słyszałem, że istnieją też rozwiązania z wymiennikiem woda-woda oraz powietrze-woda. Są tańsze ale mniej wydajne. Znajomy planuje  zaisntalować PC powietrze-woda do ogrzewania domu. Ma ktoś doświadczenia z takim rodzajem pomp? Czy to się nada?


Sorki, ale to nie jest temat o PCi.
Pompy ciepla przewijaja sie tylko jako "zaczepka" a nie rozwijalne zagadnienie.
Poszukaj w innych watkach, powinienes cos znalezc interesujacego Cie.

Pzdr.

----------


## Liwko

> Widzę, że temat o PC, więc pozwolicie, że zapytam.
> W większości mówi się o PC z gruntowym wymiennikiem. Słyszałem, że istnieją też rozwiązania z wymiennikiem woda-woda oraz powietrze-woda. Są tańsze ale mniej wydajne. Znajomy planuje  zaisntalować PC powietrze-woda do ogrzewania domu. Ma ktoś doświadczenia z takim rodzajem pomp? Czy to się nada?


W prawdzie tylko jednej firmy ale czegoś się można dowiedzieć
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ltherma-DAIKIN

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

*piwopijca*: Wiem o czym jest temat i szukać też umiem. Ale dzięki za radę.

P.S.
Chciałem tylko poznać Wasze zdanie. Liwko dzięki.
Pyskówki ciąg dalszy - wogóle sobie nie przeszkadzajcie.
Pzdr.

----------


## martadela

Dołączę do pompiarzy  :wink: 
Mam, była nietania, jest fajna - bezobsługowa  :wink: 
W domu mam 23 st.
Mam też kominek - też nietani... Od kiedy chodzi pompa praktycznie nie palimy - trzeba by najpierw podłogówkę wychłodzić - inaczej była by sauna w domu...

Wydaliśmy na jedno i drugie kupę kasy - ani grosza nie żałuję  :smile: 

Nie martwię się o paliwo do kotła. Jak nie ma prądu mogę sobie w kominku rozpalić.
Po 15latach mieszkania w kamienicy i palenia w piecach kaflowych nie było dla mnie innej opcji (gazu nie ma i nie będzie)

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

*martadela*: Jaki masz wymiennik?

----------


## martadela

Pionowy 120m z glikolem.

----------


## bladyy78

fajna ta pyskówka hehe

----------


## Liwko

Coś słabo się rozkręca. Wstydzą się czy co? :big grin: 
Na forum wojna aż huczy a tu jak na razie podchody :wink:

----------


## bladyy78

Wiesz co zmień nazwę postu na pompa ciepła warto czy nie?

----------


## Liwko

Wiem, wiem ostro by było :smile:  
Ciekaw jestem jakie taki temat wzbudziłby emocje np. w Szwecji czy Niemczech.

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> Wiem, wiem ostro by było 
> Ciekaw jestem jakie taki temat wzbudziłby emocje np. w Szwecji czy Niemczech.


W Afryce  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

No nie śmiej się Tomek, pompy tez umieją chłodzić. :smile: 
Pzdr

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

I rozgrzewać atmosferę na forum.

----------


## Liwko

Ej no nudne to się już robi :sad: 
Wymyślcie coś albo ściągnijcie jakiegoś pieniacza z forum.

----------


## jar.os

wkurzają mnie pedały i inne odszczepieńce

----------


## Liwko

> wkurzają mnie pedały i inne odszczepieńce


Ogólnie mnie też. Znaczy jeszcze pół biedy jak zajmują się sobą ale jak słyszę że chcą możliwości adopcji dzieci to mnie szlag trafia. A starzy ludzie mówią; czym skorupka za młodu nasiąknie...
I jeszcze wkurza mnie to jak opanowali media. Wszędzie ich pełno. Niedługo TV zacznie mówić że to my hetero jesteśmy nie normalni i mamy spadać na szczaw. :sad:

----------


## Baba_Budowniczy

Za moich czasów  :wink:  wystarczyło stwierdzić, że kto nie wybudował domu za 100 000, wprowadził się i jeszcze mu na wakacje zostało, ten ostatnia oferma, pierdoła saska, Polak bez instynktu  albo koneser złotych klamek i burżuj. Jatka była od razu jak się patrzy.

Teraz jacyś sami rozsądni ludzie budują  :wink:

----------


## Baba_Budowniczy

A-ha, koniecznie trzeba wziąć kredyt na 150%, ile dadzą, bo na nieruchomościach NIGDY się nie straci, a CHF niedługo będzie kosztował tak malusieńko, że aż strach. RESZTĘ pozostałą z budowy należy zainwestować w giełdę. Ludzie pisali to zupełnie serio i straasznie się pieklili, jak ktoś napisał coś innego  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

A pamiętasz jak Euro było po 4,85? Kupowałem wtedy samochód na kredyt i jako jedyny wybrałem Euro. Facet popatrzył na mnie z politowaniem. Później Euro spadło poniżej 4 :big grin:

----------


## pawgar

> A-ha, koniecznie trzeba wziąć kredyt na 150%,


Budując się za 150% na kredyt pomyślcie ile beznadziejnych systemów się ładuje do domu w imię poprawienia luksusu.
Pompa ciepła - to tak naprawdę duży przereklamowany szajs. PC to tak naprawdę odwrócona lodówka. W środku grzeje a na zewnątrz ma być zimno. Tylko marketingowcy wam wmawiają, że musi być drogo a wy to łykacie jak pelikany. Wystarczy przeliczyć. Dobra  PC z instalacją kosztuje 50 tys. Kocioł na ekogroszek z podajnikiem ślimakowym 10 000zł. No i jakjest realny zysk z takiej pompy? Ogrzewanie tradycyjne kosztuje ok 300-400zł/mc z Legaletem nawet i to nie. Grzanie pompą wychodzi 150 do 200zł/mc.
Patrząc realnie różnica jest 150-200zł /mc ale pompa kosztuje 40 tys więcej. Takwiec zakłądając, że sezon grzewczy trwa 6 m-cy w roku PC zwróci się po 33.3 latach.
Moim zdaniem PC jest obecnie przereklamowana. Trzeba poczekać jescze parę lat i PC będą chodzić tyle co lodówki. 

Kolejny przereklamowany bajer w domu to solary. To jest już istna porażka za kilkanaśccie tysiecy zł kupuje się wyrób, który trzeba... zasialać prądem (pompa obiegowa) aby wymusić obieg. Pompa obiegowa ciągnie 40 watów tak więc 10 godzin darmowego grzania daje 400W strat na energii elektrycznej.
Co najważniejsze ceipełka to ja najwięcej potrzebuję zimą a nie latem więc wolę zwykły bojler elektryczny puścić w nocnej taryfir z grząłką 1000W puścić aby mi wode nagrzał.
Podliczmy koszty grzanie DARMOWYMI SOLARAMI to ok 25zł/mc, grzanie staromodnym prądem to 45zł/mc róznica 25zł. Solary zatem zwrócą się za... 40lat. Porażka.

Kolejna sprawa to Inteligentne budynki. Kurcze nie wiem kto to wymyślił taką nazwę. Nie wiem co wspólnego mają elektryczne rolety czy światło włączjaące się nad sedesem na pilota z inteligencją. TO JEST ZWYKŁA AUTOMATYKA A NIE INTELIGENCJA. Mało inteligentnych to ja uważam ludzi którzy dają się łupać kilkanaście tysecy zł za instalację KNX która w żaden sposób nie jest INTELIGENTNA. 

To już ślimak jest bardziej inteligentny  od inteligentnego domu. Sam sobie znajduje pożywienie i sam z tego ogrzewa swoją chałupę. 
Gdy mój dom sam zacznie wyszukiwać pożywienie (opał) i będize tym ogrzewac moją chałupę to wtedy taki dom nazwę inteligentnym.

----------


## Liwko

> Pompa ciepła - to tak naprawdę duży przereklamowany szajs. PC to tak naprawdę odwrócona lodówka. W środku grzeje a na zewnątrz ma być zimno. Tylko marketingowcy wam wmawiają, że musi być drogo a wy to łykacie jak pelikany. Wystarczy przeliczyć. Dobra PC z instalacją kosztuje 50 tys. Kocioł na ekogroszek z podajnikiem ślimakowym 10 000zł. No i jakjest realny zysk z takiej pompy? Ogrzewanie tradycyjne kosztuje ok 300-400zł/mc z Legaletem nawet i to nie. Grzanie pompą wychodzi 150 do 200zł/mc.
> Patrząc realnie różnica jest 150-200zł /mc ale pompa kosztuje 40 tys więcej. Takwiec zakłądając, że sezon grzewczy trwa 6 m-cy w roku PC zwróci się po 33.3 latach.
> Moim zdaniem PC jest obecnie przereklamowana. Trzeba poczekać jescze parę lat i PC będą chodzić tyle co lodówki.


No widzę że niewiele się znasz ale ostro jedziesz :big grin: 
Wyobraź sobie że pompę kupiłem dokładnie za tyle ile ten twój przykładowy piec z podajnikiem. Reszta kotłowni taka sama. Musiałem tylko wydać 10tyś na odwierty. No ale za to nie budowałem komina i zaoszczędziłem kilka metrów w domu gdzie bym musiał trzymać opał. Widzisz teraz jakąś różnicę w inwestycji??? 
A żeby PC jak to piszesz chodziły po tyle co lodówki to na zachodzie czekają już kilkadziesiąt lat i jakoś nie chodzą. Porównaj sobie specu od wyliczeń chociażby moc sprężarek w obu przypadkach.

Ale naprawdę to dziwię się co ty tutaj piszesz skoro sam kupiłeś pompę do CWU. Trochę kiepską ale kupiłeś. A co najważniejsze to to że w tym momencie zapłaciłeś już więcej niż ja :big grin:

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

A dom się wogóle opłaca? Może nie budować?

----------


## pawgar

> No widzę że niewiele się znasz ale ostro jedziesz
> Wyobraź sobie że pompę kupiłem dokładnie za tyle ile ten twój przykładowy piec z podajnikiem. Reszta kotłowni taka sama. Musiałem tylko wydać 10tyś na odwierty. No ale za to nie budowałem komina i zaoszczędziłem kilka metrów w domu gdzie bym musiał trzymać opał. Widzisz teraz jakąś różnicę w inwestycji???


Skoro pompę kupiłeś za 10 tys oraz odwierty zrobileś za kolejne 10 tys.
To juz razem 20 tys wydales za to rozwiazanie. Pewnie jakaś tania Chińska ta pompa i na pewno ci się zepsuje  :smile:  (ja tak ciągle słyszę) Wejdź do pierwszego lepszego sklepu z pompami ciepła i powiedz, ze 10 tys chcesz na pompę do ogrzewania całego domu. Policz też ile czasu mógłbyś grzać normalnie prądem za te 10 tys. zkaładając różnicę w kosztach 200zł/ mc mniej na ogrzewaniu pompą.  Wyjdzie ci że za 8 lat ta twoja Chińszczyzna powinna pracować. 
Przez 8 lat nic się nie zepsuje, nie będziesz miał kosztów serwisowania nie wysiądzie droga sprężarka. Ciekawe też jak ci się zachowa twoje żródło ciepła, które eksploatowane po kilku latach zjedzie z wydajnością do 50 %.

Co do mnie to jak wszedłem do jednego sklepu i powiedziałem, że chcę PC do CWU ze chcę na to wydać do 4 tys. czy może mi coś  zaproponować to facet o mało z krzesła nie spadł  :smile:  serio. 
Jak powiedziałem że Ariston takie coś ma to powiedział "proszę pana co to jest to Ariston", pewnie tanie Chińskie z CHIŃSKICH części a jak coś się zepsuje to trzeba będzie części ze STANÓW sprowadzać. CO mają stany do Chin nie wiem i dlaczego PC produkują w Chinach a częsci sprowadza się z USA  :smile: 




> Ale naprawdę to dziwię się co ty tutaj piszesz skoro sam kupiłeś pompę do CWU. Trochę kiepską ale kupiłeś. A co najważniejsze to to że w tym momencie zapłaciłeś już więcej niż ja


Liwko doceniam, że pamiętasz co kupiłem. Ale nie mylmy pojęć. Moja pompa kosztowała 4 tys i nie ma żadnych odwiertów, wykopów, czy glikoli  :wink: 
I z tym ogrzezwanie CWU jak dobrze powieje wyjdzie mi 20 zł/mc. To maleństwo ciągnie tylko 300W.
Co do ogrzewania domu to zrobił byś sobie Legalet to byś mógł tanio prądem ogrzewać. Nic się w Leglecie nie zepsuje bo tam tylko grzałki elektryczne są a i gwarancję masz na 30 lat. Nie to co w pompach ciepła.

(Ładnie pojechałem)

----------


## jar.os

wypad z tymi pompami ,o pompach jest wątek gdzie indziej , tutaj jest miejsce do brania się za ryje na mało ważne albo bardzo ważne tematy

----------


## pawgar

> A dom się wogóle opłaca? Może nie budować?


Jasne, że się nie opłaca.

Tylko barany się budują.
Pomyśl i le nerwów, wakacji,  zawalonych nocy masz przez budowę. O kredytach i siwych włosach z tego powodu nie wspomnę. 
A tak wynajmujesz mieszkanie w blokach. Wali cię to co się tam dzieje co się psuje. Przecież nie twoje. Nie musisz targać worków z ekogroszkiem, naprawiać przeciekającego dachu, i odśnieżać przed posesją o 5 rano. Wszędzie masz blisko i dojazd jest super. A jak ci się zepsuje samochód to nie jesteś w ciemnej .... Masz komunikację miejską. 
Ni ni hu hu cię nie obchodzi co to jest ta PC i ile kosztuje do niej sprężarka. Nie inwestujesz w dolne źódło ciepła, które na dobrą sprawę jest lodownią a nie źródłem ciepła. 
Koszt wynajmu jest taki sam lub niższy niż wynajęcie mieszkania, więc po co się budować? Co, że w perspektywie 150 lat ten dom spłacisz i będzie twój? I co do grobu go zabierzesz? Czy dasz swoim dieciakom a dzieci powiedzą, że takiej starej rudery i jeszcze zbudowanym na kruchym Ytongu to oni nie chcą.

----------


## Liwko

> to jest dobre pytanie, zadałem je *Liwko* dawno temu i do dzisiaj nie dostałem odpowiedzi, on już po jednym sezonie grzewczym stwierdził że jest super, a tymczasem jak sam przyznał jego super tanie DZ za 10 tyś już wymroziło się na +3 stopnie, w tym tempie w 3 sezonie grzewczym zamiast DZ będzie miał jeden wielki sopel lodu i kominek w jego domku stanie się głównym źródłem ciepła
> 
> PS kominek to bardzo poważne źródło ciepła, nawet spalanie kilku kawałków drewna na dobę może znacząco obniżyć rachunki, więc w buty sobie można wsadzić opowieści  *Liwko* że PCi to tanie źródło grzania dopóki nie wygasi kominka w zupełności


Pierdoły piszesz jak zwykle. Każde DZ pod koniec zimy ma niższą sprawność i musi się latem zregenerować. Żebyś się w tym temacie odwalił raz na zawsze to planuje od wiosny wykorzystywać je jako GWC do reku. Chyba wiesz co to znaczy?
I jak ci kiedyś pisałem to wszystko może się popsuć i wszystko można naprawić. Ten zachud to jakiś popierdolony jest skoro tak się pcha w te pompy. 90% nowo budowanych domów w Szwecji ogrzewanych jest pompą ciepła i to w dodatku powietrze-woda. No porąbani! A nie lepiej piec na wungiel? Przeca te pompy sie mogą popsuć matko kochana! 
Co do kominka to pamiętaj że przy sporadycznym paleniu powoduje on większe straty niż zyski.

----------


## pawgar

> Ten zachud to jakiś popierdolony jest skoro tak się pcha w te pompy. 90% nowo budowanych domów w Szwecji ogrzewanych jest pompą ciepła i to w dodatku powietrze-woda. .


Liwko, przecież to nie chodzi o wydajnosć tylko o stado baranów, którzy zwią się ekologami. 
W imię Ekologii bawimy się w coraz droższe rozwiązania. Pomyśl ile cudactw dokładają teraz do silników spalinowych aby być w zgodzie z emisją dwutlenku węgla. 
To samo wmawiają z PC. Drogie, nieużyteczne, wiecej problemów z nimi niz pożytku ale w imię .... ekologii rzecz jasna pakują to świństwo na siłę z buciorami do domów.
A prawda z ekologią i wszytkimi CO2 jest taka, że jeden wybuch wulkanu powoduje więcej emisji CO2 i innych pyłów i zaniczyszczeń do atmosfery niż nasz acywilizacja.
Wisz ile wybuchów podwodnych wulkanów jest aktywnych w oceanach. Wiesz ile siarkowodoru jest emitowane przy tej okazji.
Nie dajmy się zwariować. Prosta grzałka, zasilana pradęm i wiesz o co chodzi, podejdziesz ze śrubokretem i naprawisz a z PC co zrobisz?

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko, przecież to nie chodzi o wydajnosć tylko o stado baranów, którzy zwią się ekologami. 
> W imię Ekologii bawimy się w coraz droższe rozwiązania. Pomyśl ile cudactw dokładają teraz do silników spalinowych aby być w zgodzie z emisją dwutlenku węgla. 
> To samo wmawiają z PC. Drogie, nieużyteczne, wiecej problemów z nimi niz pożytku ale w imię .... ekologii rzecz jasna pakują to świństwo na siłę z buciorami do domów.
> A prawda z ekologią i wszytkimi CO2 jest taka, że jeden wybuch wulkanu powoduje więcej emisji CO2 i innych pyłów i zaniczyszczeń do atmosfery niż nasz acywilizacja.
> Wisz ile wybuchów podwodnych wulkanów jest aktywnych w oceanach. Wiesz ile siarkowodoru jest emitowane przy tej okazji.
> Nie dajmy się zwariować. Prosta grzałka, zasilana pradęm i wiesz o co chodzi, podejdziesz ze śrubokretem i naprawisz a z PC co zrobisz?


No to powiedz po jaką cholerę kupiłeś PC do CWU. Czyż nie dla tego żeby mieć 4x taniej CWU? A ekologia to osobna sprawa. Dla mnie ważniejsza jest ekonomia. Wystarczy sobie poczytać co sądzę o solarach.

----------


## Piczman

A kocioł na drewno i kupę roboty przy nim to ekologiczne jest ?
Zostawcie tę pompę w spokoju bo to fajna sprawa.
Prawda jest taka że gdyby pominąć dolne źródło i jego koszt to większość z nas by sobie to to postawiło w domu.
Niestety póki co koszty są wysokie, kto nie liczy to kupuje i bardzo dobrze, jeden kopcący komin mniej ,,,

----------


## Liwko

> ja ci gwarantuję że już za dwa lata poznasz w pełni magiczne znaczenie zwrotu *regeneracja złoża*, jak DZ jest wykonane tanio to może się w lato nie zregenerować i już wkrótce obudzisz się z ręką w nocniku
> 
> a co do pisania głupot to może zacytuj źródło o tym 90% rynku PCi ?? a może to tajemnica, bo wstyd się przyznać że po prostu twój instalator od PCi sprzedał ci bajeczkę żeby łatwiej ustrzelić jelenia


Latem dostarcze tak duże ilości ciepła przez chłodnicę reku że Lucyfer będzie klimę włączał  :smile: 
A co do tych 90% to się faktycznie pomyliłem bo powinienem napisać 95%!!! http://www.budujemydom.pl/component/...46/Itemid,255/

----------


## j-j

Pisanie że PCi się opłaca a tym bardziej w domach cieplejszych niż normowe świadczy o braku orientacji w temacie.
A czy mała cena pociągnie tanią PCi przez cały okres zwrotu bez usterek to mało prawdopodobne.
Ja przed sobą mam ofertę szwedzkiej PCi 10 kW za ........ 49 000 złNETTO firmy EURONOM i jest to pompa ........ powietrze- woda działająca do -15 niby a działająca do -25 jest za 54 000 zł.
80% PCi pewnie ma ceny "normalne" jak którą podałem powyżej  :wink:  a20% ma taniochę którą ma np. Liwko i nie wiadomo jak się będzie ona sprawować i się pewnie nie dowiemy.
W każdym razie jeśli za tak niską cenę będzie ona bezawaryjna wraz ze sprawnym DZ to warto ją rozważyć i tu Liwko wtedy może będzie miał rację.

pzdr

----------


## Nalepiok

Pobijmy się!!  :big tongue:

----------


## Liwko

*mpoplaw*, a co ja innego napisałem o tych 90%?

Dlatego *j-j* sam uważam że jeżeli pompa to tania a na dobrych podzespołach. Jeżeli ktoś kupuje drogą to jego sprawa i świadomie dla swojego spokoju przepłaca. 
Najważniejsze jest to aby w domu mieszkać a nie się z nim pier... :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> Gdy mój dom sam zacznie wyszukiwać pożywienie (opał) i będize tym ogrzewac moją chałupę to wtedy taki dom nazwę inteligentnym.


 :big lol:

----------


## Nalepiok

mimo wszystko sie pojawili  :smile: 
a to już jest coś  :big grin: 
hah ;]

----------


## Liwko

> jak od razu widać, nie 95% wszystkiego ogółem a tylko 95% nowo budowanych domków jednorodzinnych w roku 2006 w Szwecji


To są twoje słowa mpoplaw




> 90% nowo budowanych domów w Szwecji


A to są moje
O co ci do cholery chodzi?

Byłem ostatnio w Paryżu u kolegi. Nie pieprz mi o ich sposobie ogrzewania bo w ogóle bardzo rzadko jest tam jakikolwiek system ogrzewania. I w dodatku szyby często mają pojedyncze. No ostatniej zimy to trochę pomarzli i potrzebna była farelka ale mieszka już tam dziesięć lat i nigdy wcześniej nie trzeba było niczym dogrzewać! Tak samo głupim przykładem jest podawanie przykładu Holandii. Stary, byłeś tam kiedyś zimą? Oni śnieg widzą raz na kilka lat i to w dodatku na kilka minut a w ekstremalnej zimie kilka godzin. Napisz mi jeszcze coś o Włochach to się chyba posikam. :big grin:

----------


## Nalepiok

nie rób tego  :big grin:

----------


## bladyy78

Co do Holandii to w tamtym roku mieli zimę! I ludzi w domach się dogrzewali piecykami elektrycznymi.

----------


## Liwko

> Co do Holandii to w tamtym roku mieli zimę! I ludzi w domach się dogrzewali piecykami elektrycznymi.


No, to była u nich zima stulecia :smile:  Przez kilka dni było -10oC  :big grin:

----------


## fenix2

A może zamiast PC zastosować *ogniwo Joe'go 
LINK
*

----------


## Liwko

> A może zamiast PC zastosować *ogniwo Joe'go 
> LINK
> *


Jeszcze jeden :wink: 
http://www.frazpc.pl/b/103777

----------


## pawgar

Nikt jescze na świecie nie zbudował urządzenia wolenej darmowej nergii - free energii. Istnieją tylko super strony poświecone temu tematowi ale bez uwiarygadniającego działajacego modelu.  Hobbistycznie śledze wiele nowych i starych tematów free energii.

Co ciekawe kiedys wpadłem na ciekawy pomysł urządzenia free energi ale nie znalazłem osoby z którą mógłłbym rzeczowo i na argumenty tym porozmawiać.
W zasadzie jak chciałem o tym porozmawiać na uniwersytecie fizyki to zostałem potraktowany jako nieszkodliwy świr a nie partner do rozmowy. 

Wiele zatem czasu upłynie znaim świat wogóle obróci sie i zacznie rozmawiać na ten temat, o ile oczywiscie free energia (wolna energia) istnieje.

Co do wypowiedzi Liwko i czepiania się mojej PC do CWU to jest to najtańsze dostępne na rynku rozwiązanie. Gdyby PC do ogrzewania domu kosztowała podobna cenę chętnie bym w to wszedł. A tak gigantyczne nakłady i wątła wizja oszczędności po 174 latach nie napawaja mnie optymizmem.

----------


## Liwko

> Co do wypowiedzi Liwko i czepiania się mojej PC do CWU to jest to najtańsze dostępne na rynku rozwiązanie. Gdyby PC kosztowała podobna cenę chętnie bym w to wszedł. A tak oszczędności po 174 latach nie napawaja mnie optymizmem.


Jak to możliwe skoro wydałem na to mniej niż ty :big grin:  Matematyka z zakresu szkoły podstawowej się kłania
A tak naprawdę to nie wiem czemu tak tu atakujesz PC skoro sam ją kupiłeś. Poza tym czy ja piszę że się wpindoliłeś w Legalett? Jak wejdę na ten temat i powiem że DZ do pompy ciepła można zrobić za 6-7 tyś dla domku 130m2, kupić pompę za 10-12 tyś i śmiać się z rachunków to dopiero się zacznie jatka.
Dokończ dom, zamieszkaj, sprawdź na własnej skórze i później napisz jak jest w praktyce. Wypowiadasz się na temat pomp nie mając o nich bladego pojęcia. Ja nie mam takiego na temat Legalettu więc milczę. Daj se lepiej chłopie na luz.

----------


## pawgar

> Poza tym czy ja piszę że się wpindoliłeś w Legalett?


Ładnie pojechałeś  :smile: 

A co do Legaletu to miło że zagaiłeś. Może sam system nie jest idelany ma swoje wady i zalety ale izolacja płyty fundamentowej pod całym domem (20 cm styro) sprawia, że nawet w oderwaniu od jakiegokolwiek ogrzewania jakikm jest powietrzna podłogówka tej firmy takie rozwiązanie jest ciekawe i warte rozważenia w nowo budowanych domach.
chcesz mie ccieplutki dom  - izoluj podłogę. 
Legalet to wlaśnie robi.

----------


## Liwko

> chcesz mie ccieplutki dom - izoluj podłogę.


Tak też zrobiłem :smile:

----------


## piwopijca

NIE WARTO budowac cieplych domow (wartosc mierzona w PLN).
Szkoda na to kasy, lepiej zabalowac, pozwiedzac swiat a nie wydawac kupe kasy na jakies tam duperele.
Kiedy Wam sie to zwroci, Ja pytam...?
Zbudowac dom tzw. tradycyjny, tak jak normy wytyczaja i nie bawic sie w zadne, zbedne instalacje czy tez urzadzenia ktore tylko kosztuja a nigdy sie nie zwroca.
Latem otwierac okna zeby wydawalo nam sie ze jest chlodniej, zima wata uszczelniac okna i palic w piecu, najlepiej takim na wungiel -jest jakby najtanszy.
Nie kupowac szczelnych okine bo to zbytek, zwykle dwuszybowe a drzwi tez niekoniecznie cieple - bo i po co, skoro palimy w piecu to cos z tym cieplem trzeba zrobic  :smile: 
Wentylacja zapewniona przez "drobne" nieszczelnosci, przeciez szwagier budowali nam dom a Oni wiedza jak i co zeby  bylo dobrze.
Po co izolowac fundamenty czy podloge?  Jak sie dobrze napali wieczorkiem to i tak za cieplo bedzie spac ...

Pzdr.

----------


## Liwko

Jak ktoś nie będzie miał poczucia humoru to za chwile Piczman zostaniesz rozszarpany :big grin:

----------


## piwopijca

No, moze cos ruszy wreszcie zgodnie z tematem...

Pzdr.

----------


## Liwko

Ja jeszcze dodam od siebie że nie warto robić żadnych polbruków czy granitów przed domem bo po co. Lepiej wysypać zwykłą szlakę. Tanio, szybko i... no nie za bardzo przyjemnie :sad:

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> Ja jeszcze dodam od siebie że nie warto robić żadnych polbruków czy granitów przed domem bo po co. Lepiej wysypać zwykłą szlakę. Tanio, szybko i... no nie za bardzo przyjemnie


U nas niedaleko eksploatują hałdę przy hucie jako podłoże pod autostrady. Idealne do wysypania dookoła domu. Troche to promieniuje ale za to tanie  :wink:

----------


## jar.os

i jeb.....ać ekologię a w szczególności ekologów , przez tę pier.......ną hołotę rozbierają mi obwodnicę a jak rozbiorą to wszystko co zostało zbudowane do tej pory to ludziska sami naje....bią szlaki w te miejsce - szlaka dobra rzecz , mam usypaną drogę na moim osiedlu , mamy z sąsiadami z innych domów przynajmniej dojazd do siebie - chwała burmistrzowi że tak o nas dba , i dzięki ekologom za promowanie doliny rospudy , rzeka i jej brzegi są tak osrane przez turystów - ale ludziska muszą gdzieś srać a jeszcze przy takiej frekwencji na spływach i tej masie ludzkiej nie ma co sie dziwić

----------


## galka

A ja jeszcze dodam,że głupie ludziska zakłdają jakieś ogrody,sieją trawę a potem muszą ją kosić i kosić aż śmiech bierze.
Wokół domu powinno być swojsko i naturalnie,chaszcze po kolana są malownicze a jak jeszcze na nich szron osiądzie to wygląda jak w bajce.
I kubły na smieci to też jakaś nowoczesna fanaberia,w końcu każdy ma jakiś lasek w pobliżu a jak nie ma to zawsze można sąsiadowi podrzucić :wink:

----------


## MORHOT

e do lasku wozić!
na kupę, polac benzynka i zjarać wszysto! przecież się spali, folia, styropian, wiadra plastikowe... to wszystko się spali!
a i kiełkasę upiec by sie dało!!

----------


## pawgar

> J DZ do pompy ciepła można zrobić za 6-7 tyś dla domku 130m2, kupić pompę za 10-12 tyś i śmiać się z rachunków


Przesadziłeś zdeczka. Powiedz mi dlaczego jak idę do firm instalacyjnych i pytam o PC z DZ do ogrzewania domu to wyceny zaczynają się od 40 tyś.
Czy wszysy ludie są głupi i się w to pakują i tylko Liwko jest mądry że się nie daje? Myślisz że ludzie dla sportu ładują się w ekogroszki, kominki z DGP, kotły kondensacyjne itd?

----------


## Liwko

Napisałem że można zrobić za tyle bo można ale samemu. I wcale nie jest to trudne. A firma jak to firma.

A z tobą *mpoplaw* to już jest coś nie tak. Ale rozumiem, świat idzie naprzód i śmieciuchy w odwrocie. 
Czy ja napisałem że we Włoszech wszędzie jest ciepło? Podałeś przykład Francji i Holandii że tam jest mało pomp. No bo jest bo niby po co. We Włoszech zapewne jest ich jeszcze mniej no bo niby po co? A może podasz przykład Cypru?

Prąd do regeneracji złoża w lecie??? A ja myślę że to będzie raczej prąd do chłodnicy rekuperatora.
10mb drewna? A ja myślę że około 1m
Kupować działkę specjalnie pod PC to mogłeś tylko ty wymyślić.

Jakby kto pytał to mpoplawa ogrzewa ciepłownia miejska więc gówno wie o pompach.

I co tam z tymi kiełbaskami bo apetytu narobiliście?

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> Napisał TomekBudujeDomek
> 
> 
> A dom się wogóle opłaca? Może nie budować?
> 
> 
> 
> Jasne, że się nie opłaca.
> 
> ...


Tak sobie myślę, a myśl moja podważa wszystkie powyższe dyskusje na temat opłacalności.
Gdyby kierować się w życiu jedynie kryterium opłacalności, człowiek do dzisiaj siedziałby na drzewie i wcinał darmowe banany. Nie martwiłby się ogrzewaniem tam gdzie rosną bananowce, nie myśląc o żadnym PC, legalecie czy nie daj Boże o jakiejś budowie. Żyłby ekologicznie bo przecież to co by zjadł, wys... by w krzakach. Gdyby skończyły się banany, wskoczyłby na inne drzewo, nie mając wielkiej konkurencji bo raczej nie mnożyłby się nagminnie jadąc ciągle na bananach. Nie było by kłótni czy forumowych pyskówek a świat byłby prosty.

Reasumując. Każdy robi jak mu się podoba. Jedni wolą palić w piecu, inni pompować ciepło np z ziemi. Jedni lubią się wykłocać a inni się z tego smieją.  :wink: 
Ile ludzi tyle racji.
A czymże są nasze problemy wobec ogromu kosmosu?

----------


## Liwko

To jeszcze napisz gdzie się ten kosmos kończy i co jest za nim. :wink:

----------


## Liwko

Słuchajcie, awansowaliśmy!!! :big grin: 
Przed chwilą dostałem od redakcji
"Fajny pomysł tej pyskówki. Może dodać: na tematy związane z domem? I chętnie przykleimy ten temat na górze działu.Pozdrawiamy"
I właśnie to robią :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 
Pozdrawiamy Redakcję :wink:

----------


## dekar

> Przesadziłeś zdeczka. Powiedz mi dlaczego jak idę do firm instalacyjnych i pytam o PC z DZ do ogrzewania domu to wyceny zaczynają się od 40 tyś.
> (...)


Uważam, że *Liwko* podał rzeczywiste liczby. Samo urządzenie pompy ciepła można kupić już za 12-14 tyś (oczywiście są i takie za 30 tyś zł), a koszt kolektora poziomego to z mojego zestawienia zebranych wycen poziom około 2-4 tyś zł (wyceniany miałem pakiet więc cena może być trochę niższa niż liczona osobno.). Czyli przy własnym montażu można spokojnie zmieścić się w 20 tyś zł.
Osobiście jednak uważam, że system CO to na tyle ważny i istotny element domu, że bałbym się robić to samodzielnie bez odpowiedniej wiedzy i doświadczenia.

Hmm, chyba powieniem wpisując się w tytuł wątku dodać od siebie coś siarczystego  :wink: 

No więc .... DO DIASKA!  :wink:

----------


## piwopijca

Hm.....
O rany, ale dowaliles teraz,.
Nie wiem czy sie pozbiaramy po takim "kopniaku"  :smile: 

Pzdr.

----------


## j-j

> Tak sobie myślę, a myśl moja podważa wszystkie powyższe dyskusje na temat opłacalności.
> Gdyby kierować się w życiu jedynie kryterium opłacalności, człowiek do dzisiaj siedziałby na drzewie i wcinał darmowe banany. Nie martwiłby się ogrzewaniem tam gdzie rosną bananowce, nie myśląc o żadnym PC, legalecie czy nie daj Boże o jakiejś budowie. Żyłby ekologicznie bo przecież to co by zjadł, wys... by w krzakach. Gdyby skończyły się banany, wskoczyłby na inne drzewo, nie mając wielkiej konkurencji bo raczej nie mnożyłby się nagminnie jadąc ciągle na bananach. Nie było by kłótni czy forumowych pyskówek a świat byłby prosty.
> 
> Reasumując. Każdy robi jak mu się podoba. Jedni wolą palić w piecu, inni pompować ciepło np z ziemi. Jedni lubią się wykłocać a inni się z tego smieją. 
> Ile ludzi tyle racji.
> A czymże są nasze problemy wobec ogromu kosmosu?


Niektóre "rzeczy" podlegają opłacalności I akurat system c.o. jest taką "rzeczą" podobnie jak ocieplenie domu.

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

No to po kolei:




> To jeszcze napisz gdzie się ten kosmos kończy i co jest za nim.


Tylko Chuck Norris to wie. Spytaj go  :wink: 




> Ten passus mnie zafrapował, możesz rozwinąć ??
> 
> pzdr


Skutki uboczne monotematycznej diety.




> Niektóre "rzeczy" podlegają opłacalności I akurat system c.o. jest taką 
> 
> "rzeczą" podobnie jak ocieplenie domu.


Nie przeczę.

----------


## Liwko

Zaraz mnie kobity rozjadą ale co tam. Tak dla rozładowania atmosfery wczorajszy dowcip

Mąż mówi do żony:
- skocz po piwo
...Żona na to:
- może jakieś magiczne słowo?
Mąż:
- Hokus pokus czary mary, wypierdalaj po browary !

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

żżp  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> przykład Finlandii, Austrii, Niemiec, Czech, Estonii, UK, Irlandii, tobie też nie odpowiada ponieważ jasno wynika z danych że szału nie ma ?


Najważniejsze że nie palą wunglem a podejrzewam że oprócz Czech (tak do tyłu jak my) są to systemy bezobsługowe. I o to panie chodzi. jeszcze raz zacytuję. Bo dom jest po to aby w nim mieszkać a nie po to aby się z nim pier...

Ok. Budujemy dom bez działki na kurzej stopie. Kupujemy pompę powietrze woda za 20tyś i mamy to samo tylko nieco droższe rachunki. Zamiast zapłacić 1500zł za cały rok zapłacimy 2000. I co można? Można he, he. Jeszcze latem mogą fajnie chłodzić :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

Według *mpoplawa* piec na wungiel to jest przyszłość :big grin: 

ps. Nigdy nic nie miałem do tych co się już wybudowali i palą w piecach ale tych co zaczynają budowy i planują kopciuchy i tych co do tego namawiają jest mi po prostu żal. :sad:

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> W kwestii formalnej zapytam: jego, czy jej ??


A co? Jedziesz na bananach?   :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> a masz na to jakiś mój cytat czy znowu zmyślasz ??


Jak zwykle zmyślam kolego, jak zwykle.

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> Odpuść Boże, nie.
> Zastanawiam się czy reglamentować ślubnej...........


Żaden ze mnie dietetyk, może coś podpowie Ci Zbigniew100 na swoim forum o walkce z nadwagą
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...87#post3797787

Powodzenia

----------


## salata123

Szacun dla Tomek buduje domek !!!  Na forum muratora liczą się tylko forumowicze z numerm do 300 reszta to zawodowcy !! Kończę budowę i o wiele rzeczy tu się pytałem !!!  I mam 10 jako indeks nie będę dłużej pisał jak dojdę do 100 .  Solary , pompy ciepła to lipa jeśli masz gaz to tym się nie przejmuj, jak nie to hgw...

----------


## an-bud

To się bardziej narażę.  :smile:  
Prawie wszyscy budują do d.... ( też mam domek do d... :wink: )  Jeden *j-j* na FM ma *prawie* fajny domek, o połowę tańszy by było bez tego *prawie.*

----------


## HenoK

> U nas niedaleko eksploatują hałdę przy hucie jako podłoże pod autostrady. Idealne do wysypania dookoła domu. Troche to promieniuje ale za to tanie


Promieniowanie też może się przydać. Wystarczy dodać do tego ekrany fluorescencyjne i będzie oświetlenie w nocy za darmo.

----------


## pawgar

Qurcze chopy. Wszycy zdzierają i nie ma, żadnej życiowej firmy od pomp ciepła.
Pompa z DZ kosztuje 20 tysi a pompa kupowa w "normalnej " firmie 40 tysi za 3 dni roboty. 

20 tys za 3 dni pracy. Wychodzi ponad 130 tys brutto zarobku w miesiącu przy pełnym obłożeniu.

WOW

Kurcze po co ja studia kończyłem. 
Chyba znalazłem niszę na rynku. Chłopy zrzucamy się i zakładamy firmę. 
Kupimy  wiertnicę, zresztą mój ojciec przez 40 lat wiercił studnie w tym takim fajnym urządzeniem jak wiertnica OP1200.
Idę do niego na nauki.
Jak dam narzut na jedną robotę tylko 5 tys to zysk firmy ponad 30 tys brutto/mc.

Składam papiery o dofinansowanie z UE albo Boś banku.

W PRL wiercenie studni było nierentowne i wszystkie przedsiębiorstwa wiertnicze poupadały. Teraz to się nazywa ekologia i kosztuje grube pieniądze i każdy jest zadowolony.






> Napisał *TomekBudujeDomek*  
> 
> No to po kolei:
> Skutki uboczne monotematycznej diety.






> W kwestii formalnej zapytam: jego, czy jej ??


Macie w tej kwestii jakieś doświadczenia w tej materii bo ja bardziej tu myślę o wcieleniu w życie ale 
w zakresie działania bardziej ANTY niż PRO.
I o jakich dawkach mówimy  :wink:

----------


## HenoK

> Przesadziłeś zdeczka. Powiedz mi dlaczego jak idę do firm instalacyjnych i pytam o PC z DZ do ogrzewania domu to wyceny zaczynają się od 40 tyś.
> Czy wszysy ludie są głupi i się w to pakują i tylko Liwko jest mądry że się nie daje? Myślisz że ludzie dla sportu ładują się w ekogroszki, kominki z DGP, kotły kondensacyjne itd?


To prawda, wyceny zaczynają się od 40 tys. zł, ale często kończą znacznie niżej (pierwsza oferta jest zazwyczaj możliwa do negocjacji).
Poza tym te 40 tys. zł trzeba porównać z wycenami instalacji spełniającej te same warunki (bezobsługowość, niskie koszty eksploatacji) opartymi na innych technologiach. W praktyce w pełni tym kryteriom odpowiada energia elektryczna. W mniejszym stopniu gaz ziemny (nie wszędzie dostępny) oraz gaz płynny ze zbiornika lub olej opałowy.
Przy pozostałych rozwiązaniach trzeba także wziąć pod uwagę koszty obsługi (rozpalania, uzupełniania opału, usuwania popiołu, czyszczenia paleniska i komina, itp.), a także koszty dodatkowych pomieszczeń lub miejsca na działce na składowanie opału.

----------


## Liwko

> Kurcze po co ja studia kończyłem.
> Chyba znalazłem niszę na rynku. Chłopy zrzucamy się i zakładamy firmę.
> Kupimy wiertnicę, zresztą mój ojciec przez 40 lat wiercił studnie w tym takim fajnym urządzeniem jak wiertnica OP1200.
> Idę do niego na nauki.
> Jak dam narzut na jedną robotę tylko 5 tys to zysk firmy ponad 30 tys brutto/mc.


No nie śmiej się, nie śmiej. Sam o tym myślałem. Byłem nawet w Bydgoszczy w firmie gdzie produkują takie wiertnie. Niestety nie miałem nikogo kto by posiadał jakąkolwiek wiedzę na temat odwiertów. Jak masz ojca z praktyką to naprawdę się zastanów bo rynek pomp w Polsce się bardzo rozwija.
Pzdr

----------


## Liwko

> To się bardziej narażę.  
> Prawie wszyscy budują do d.... ( też mam domek do d...)  Jeden *j-j* na FM ma *prawie* fajny domek, o połowę tańszy by było bez tego *prawie.*


Tylko musi na coś się w końcu zdecydować z tym grzaniem :smile:

----------


## Liwko

Widzisz sam *HenoK* że to ciężki przypadek :big grin:

----------


## HenoK

> bardzo dobrze że o tym wspomniałeś, jesteś idealnym przykładem żeby wykazać w liczbach wymiernych ile kosztuje dodatkowe pomieszczenie dla rozdzielacza, oraz ile ekstra wysiłku kosztuje utrzymanie trawnika na twoim poziomym DZ
> Załącznik 31004


Pokazujesz historyczne już zdjęcie sprzed ponad 3 lat  :smile: .
Mam działkę narożną, gdzie od jednej strony mam wyznaczoną nieprzekraczalna linie zabudowy w odległości 10m od granicy, co przy szerokości działki 25m daje 250m. Od drugiej granicy musiałem się odsunąć o 5m. 

Wykorzystałem tę powierzchnię, na której i tak nie mógłbym nic zbudować. Razem DZ zajmuje mi ok. 270m2. 
Zresztą działka, którą kupiliśmy była jedną z najmniejszych oferowanych przez Gminę w przetargu (988m2). Mniejsza była tylko działka na południowy zachód od mojej, ta z domem o grafitowym dachu, ale jej cena (po licytacji) znacznie przekroczyła cenę naszej działki.
Rozdzielacz na 3 obwody mam w studzience umieszczonej w chodniku. Nie jest to tylko trawnik, ale podjazd do garażu, miejsca postojowe przed garażem (z płytek betonowych ażurowych) oraz chodnik do głównego wejścia. Pompa ciepła wraz z urządzaniami technologicznymi kotłowni zajmuje przestrzeń 0,7m x 1,5m :

----------


## j-j

> Tylko musi na coś się w końcu zdecydować z tym grzaniem


A mi nie przeszkadza eksperymentowanie  :smile: .


*an-bud*, masz rację pomysły są ale nie ma kasy na działkę  :sad: .
Z tą połową to przesadziłeś ale można taniej to prawda.

pzdr

----------


## Liwko

> Mniejsza była tylko działka na południowy zachód od mojej, ta z domem o grafitowym dachu, ale jej cena (po licytacji) znacznie przekroczyła cenę naszej działki.


Pamiętam że za pierwszym razem jak polazłem na przetarg to też szukałem małej działki. Najmniejsza była 900m. No i polazłem na licytację. Na tą działkę przyszło 10 osób a na drugą większą o 600m przyszła 1 i kupiła ją za cenę wywoławczą plus jeden procent. Ta mała poszła w podobnej cenie. Na drugi przetarg więc polazłem na dużą. Trochę się policytowaliśmy bo było nas trzech ale udało mi się ją kupić. Na tym samym przetargu była znowu działka 900m i na nią przyszło chyba z 15 osób. Jak cena zbliżyła się do ceny tej większej zrozumiałem że na tych mniejszych musi być jakaś ropa albo co innego. Kurcze trzeba było się bić do upadłego o te małe :sad:

----------


## piwopijca

> Pokazujesz historyczne już zdjęcie sprzed ponad 3 lat .


Bo to pasuje do teorii  :smile: 

Tak swoja droga to moja PCi zajmuje miejsce w pom. gospodarczym ok. 1mx1m, zreszta gdzies musialbym umiescic zbiornik na cwu  wiec chyba tragedii nie ma.
Bylem jakis czas temu u znajomego, ktory ma piec na ekogroszek i taki piec zajmuje znacznie wiecej miejsca, dodatkowo miejsce na wspominany czesto opal no i szuflowanie do pieca (paliwa) i z pieca (popiolow).
Teraz juz jest lepiej bo z workow wysypuje sie a popioly chyba tez jakos wygodniej wyrzuca sie, nie mniej jednak wymaga to obslugi i zonie bym tego nie zrobil  :smile: 

Pzdr.

----------


## Liwko

I jeszcze odchodzi czas na przeszkolenie rodziny co i jak podczas dłuższych wyjazdów. Nie dość że sobie się robi kłopot to jeszcze rodzinę się do tego miesza. A tfuu.. :sad:

----------


## piwopijca

> i na tym trawniku już drzewa nie posadzisz, nawet krzaczka ozdobnego, ani tui bo korzenie mogły by poszarpać rury, czemu o tym nie wspomnisz ?
> 
> czym konkretnie się rożni kasa wydana na tą studzienkę od kasy wydanej na drewutnię ? albo czym różni się powierzchnia zajmowana przez jakikolwiek kocioł od twojego 0,7x1,5m ?
> 
>   czyli sugerujesz że żeby mieć kocioł na groszek trzeba najpierw  wybudować drugi dom i przeznaczyć go na pomieszczenia gospodarcze ? nie  przesadzasz trochę ?
> 
> przy okazji mój węzeł cieplny do dalkia łodz zajmuje 0,2x1m, czy z tego powodu mam płakać ?


Nie wiem czy o kase chodzi czy o zajete miejsce na drrewutnie -skladzik na "wungiel".
Nie napsalem ze trzeba wybudowac drugi dom - Ty to "powiedziales" hehe...
Tak powaznie, mialem na mysli, ze urzadzenie u owego kolegi zajmuje okreslona powierzchnie i nie mowie o samym urzadzeniu. Swoje wymoary "zajetosci" podalem dla stojacego juz urzadzenia, odsunietego od scian itp. i tak samo piec na opal.

Jesli chodzi o teren nad kolektorem poziomym to fakt, nie mozna tam zasadzic drzew ktore beda zbyt gleboko ukorzenione, mozna natomiast zalozyc sobie klomb-rabaty etc... Osobiscie mam pionowy wiec i problem raczej mizerny.

Pzdr.

----------


## HenoK

> i na tym trawniku już drzewa nie posadzisz, nawet krzaczka ozdobnego, ani tui bo korzenie mogły by poszarpać rury, czemu o tym nie wspomnisz ?


Nie przesadzaj. Rury są na głębokości 1,5m. Drzew tam oczywiście nie będę sadził, ale niskopienne krzewy bez żadnego problemu.



> czym konkretnie się rożni kasa wydana na tą studzienkę od kasy wydanej na drewutnię ?


 Spróbuj umieścić drewutnię pod chodnikiem, to się przekonasz  :smile: . 



> czyli sugerujesz że żeby mieć kocioł na groszek trzeba najpierw  wybudować drugi dom i przeznaczyć go na pomieszczenia gospodarcze ? nie  przesadzasz trochę ?


Spotkałem się z domem, w którym był kocioł olejowy, kominek z płaszczem wodnym i umieszczony w osobnym budynku kocioł na ekogroszek  :smile: .[/QUOTE]



> przy okazji mój węzeł cieplny do dalkia łodz zajmuje 0,2x1m, czy z tego powodu mam płakać ?


Ależ skąd. Chętnie skorzystam z ciepła dostarczonego przez Dalkię Łódz, jeżeli nie będzie mnie to kosztowało więcej jak moja instalacja z pompą ciepła (może złożą mi konkurencyjna ofertę, w końcu to ~400km ciepłociągu).

----------


## pawgar

> No nie śmiej się, nie śmiej. Sam o tym myślałem. Byłem nawet w Bydgoszczy w firmie gdzie produkują takie wiertnie. Niestety nie miałem nikogo kto by posiadał jakąkolwiek wiedzę na temat odwiertów. Jak masz ojca z praktyką to naprawdę się zastanów bo rynek pomp w Polsce się bardzo rozwija.
> Pzdr


 :yes: 





> Pamiętam że za pierwszym razem jak polazłem na przetarg to też szukałem małej działki. Najmniejsza była 900m. No i polazłem na licytację. Na tą działkę przyszło 10 osób a na drugą większą o 600m przyszła 1 i kupiła ją za cenę wywoławczą plus jeden procent. Ta mała poszła w podobnej cenie. Na drugi przetarg więc polazłem na dużą. Trochę się policytowaliśmy bo było nas trzech ale udało mi się ją kupić.


Ja poszedłem na całość. Były dwie działki jedna tak do 1tys metrów, druga troszkę wieksza. Cena była podobna więc po co przepłacać. Wziąłem dużą i teraz jestem rolnikiem. Ostatnio Urząd Statystyczny się do mnie odezwał z pretensjami dlaczego nie zgłaszam się na spis rolny  :smile: 




> Napisał *mpoplaw*  
>  				czym konkretnie się rożni kasa wydana na tą studzienkę od kasy wydanej na drewutnię ?





> Spróbuj umieścić drewutnię pod chodnikiem, to się przekonasz .


Posikałem się  :big grin: 




> Ależ skąd. Chętnie skorzystam z ciepła dostarczonego przez Dalkię Łódz, jeżeli nie będzie mnie to kosztowało więcej jak moja instalacja z pompą ciepła (może złożą mi konkurencyjna ofertę, w końcu to ~400km ciepłociągu).


A przez internet się nie da. Bo handlowcy z Netii mówili że wszytko się przepchnie?Zadzwoń zapytaj.

----------


## Liwko

Ale jaja :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## pawgar

> A przez internet się nie da. Bo handlowcy z Netii mówili że wszytko się przepchnie?Zadzwoń zapytaj.


 Zestawiają ci VPN i nie ma h.. we wsi. Tak mówili.

Kurcze tak się teraz zastanawiam, że może oni mówili, że nie ma h... w WSI a nie we wsi.
Teraz zwątpiłem

----------


## HenoK

> Zestawiają ci VPN i nie ma h.. we wsi. Tak mówili.
> 
> Kurcze tak się teraz zastanawiam, że może oni mówili, że nie ma h... w WSI a nie we wsi.
> Teraz zwątpiłem


No i może nie chodziło o VPN, tylko IPN ?  :wink:

----------


## pawgar

> No i może nie chodziło o VPN, tylko IPN ?


 To znaczy, że oni nie byli raczej z Netii :Confused: 
No teraz to zacząłem się bać.

No i rozumiem dlaczego mówili, że w trosce o klienta wszytkie rozmowy itd..


                  Wiesz co Henok, ty lepiej do nich nie dzwoń. Dobra.

----------


## Barbossa

rzeczywiście
wydawałoby się, że będzie pranie się po ryjach,
a tu ględzenie o wyższości jednego z rozwiązań nad drugim
zawiodłem się
każdy przekonuje do tego co akurat ma i generalnie goowno wie, jak zachowałby się ten drugi układ

pasowałoby sobie po 4 chałupy wybudować z różnymi systemami i sprawdzać, tylko jak w nich mieszkać?
zapraszam zwolenników pompy ciepła i czegokolwiek na prąd do mnie na ranczo, gdzie wyłączanie  prądu zdarza się dosyć często
a zwolenników palenia paliwem stałym do wafki na moje osiedle

w erze stosowania grubych izolacji najlepiej jest wybrać najtańszy, dostępny w najbliższej okolicy sposób dostarczenia ciepła, najmniej skomplikowany, bo zgodnie z prawem Murphiego, coś co ma się spie... to się spie.., niekoniecznie dlatego, że chińskie, 
dla jednych będzie to gaz, dla drugich prąd, a dla innych coś stałego, choćby z powodu mieszkania tuż obok biedaszybów, bądź gazociągu jamalskiego
dla jednego bezobsługowe i przyjemne może być zabawa raz w roku w rąbanie drewna, podrzucenie paru polan do kominka, wysypanie popiołu, sukcesywne zasypanie ekogrochem podajnika, dla innych serwisowanie kotłów i PC, pielęgnowanie trawki nad źródłem
i nikt nikogo nie przekona, że akurat jego sposób zapewnienia podgrzewania doopy jest tym jedynym słusznym
no może oprócz niecentralnego zadaniowego, ale to już inna baja

więc Panowie (i Panie) ad rem
a nie chwalić się kto ma dłuższego, bądź...

----------


## Liwko

Tak naprawdę to nie wiem dlaczego jesteś tak gorącym zwolennikiem XiX wieku :sad:  Pobudka :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

I tak na koniec. PC jest jednym z rozwiązań bezobsługowych. Ty masz ciepło z ciepłociągu więc też masz bezobsługowo, więc dlaczego inni mają mieć gorzej jak ty?
Piszesz że PC zajmuje tyle miejsca co piec, tylko że do takiego pieca bez podajnika trzeba pewnie kilka razy dziennie zaglądać. Piec z podajnikiem juz zajmuje trzy razy więcej miejsca bo trzeba jeszcze pamiętać o wyciąganiu ślimaka jak się zerwie zabezpieczenie. Do tego jeszcze dochodzi miejsce na często różnej jakości opał. Palenie też jeszcze często zależy od ciśnienia. Raz jest dobry cug raz go nie ma. A  co z urlopami? Użytkownikom tych pieców wiele czasu zajmuje zanim nauczą się w nich palić, co wtedy? Szybkie szkolenie rodziny, znajomych? Dramat! Piec jest tak upierdliwym urządzeniem że nie rozumiem jak można komuś go polecać. W twojej okolicy ludziska są podłączone do cieplika to pewnie nie odczuwasz zbyt często smrodu węgla a czasami innego świństwa. Ja niestety tak. Mamy XXI wiek i czas zacząć ludziom uświadamiać że można inaczej.

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

A ja mam na działce ciepło z elektrowni  :smile:

----------


## an-bud

> A mi nie przeszkadza eksperymentowanie .
> 
> 
> *an-bud*, masz rację pomysły są ale nie ma kasy na działkę .
> Z tą połową to przesadziłeś ale można taniej to prawda.
> 
> pzdr


 :smile:  Na starcie mniejszy o 20% , a pozostałe 30% to pikuś. Pod mojego szkieletora wystarczy delikatna płytka i mogę ryzykować z prawie darmowym ociepleniem,. Do tej wielkości domku na reku z własną robotą - 2 tyś..Od wbicia szpadla do wprowdzaenia wystarczą 3 miesiące.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Liwko

> PCi zajmuje kotłownię tak samo jak każdy inny kocioł
> opał zajmuje porównywalną przestrzeń jak rozdzielacz do DZ


Z podajnikiem? A co do rozdzielacza to tego opału musiało by być strasznie mało bo mój zajmuje jakieś 20cm2 :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

Idę mierzyć.

----------


## Liwko

Zwracam honor. Sam rozdzielacz zajmuje mi całe 35cm2 powierzchni domu. Czyli około jednej szypy węgla. :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> Zwracam honor. Sam rozdzielacz zajmuje mi całe 35cm2 powierzchni domu. Czyli około jednej szypy węgla.


A co to te szypy?

----------


## an-bud

> A co to te szypy?


Łopaty  :smile:  

Ale Macie problem, każdy rodzaj ogrzewania jest do d....    W każdym ukryty jest podatek, im większe rachunki tym więcej podatku, instalacja tak samo  :wink: 
Jeszcze gorzej być zależnym od ciepłociągu.

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> Jeszcze gorzej być zależnym od ciepłociągu.


Ciepłociąg to komfort.

----------


## perm

> Ciepłociąg to komfort.


Dla szczurów i bezdomnych.  :smile:

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> Dla szczurów i bezdomnych.


Przedewszystkim dla mieszkańców. Niskie koszty grzania, stosunkowo niewielkie koszty podłączenia, małe gabaryty wymiennika.  
A co do bezdomnych, daj im Panie Boże dużo ciepła zimą.

----------


## an-bud

> Przedewszystkim dla mieszkańców. Niskie koszty grzania, stosunkowo niewielkie koszty podłączenia, małe gabaryty wymiennika. 
> A co do bezdomnych, daj im Panie Boże dużo ciepła zimą.


Przypomina mi bloki, wieżowce, komunę, drożyznę, częste awarie, czekanie na rozpoczęcie sezonu grzewczego  :wink:

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> Przypomina mi bloki, wieżowce, komunę, drożyznę, częste awarie, czekanie na rozpoczęcie sezonu grzewczego


A gdyby do była piękna wioseczka pod miastem, korzystająca całorocznie z gorącej pary z pobliskiej elektrowni? (ogrzewanie domu i wody)

----------


## Liwko

No pewnie że ciepłociąg to fajna sprawa, tylko ile procent lub promili ludzi budujących swe domy ma taką możliwość się do niego podpiąć?

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

*Liwko*: Nasza elektrownia ma duże nadwyżki ciepła. Przeprowadź się do nas  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

Nie, nie, to jest słaby argument ale dzięki za zaproszenie :smile:

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

Zamierzam wykonać GWC glikolowe. Można sie o tym rozczytać szeroko na łamach forum. Widzę same zalety w połączeniu a wentylacją mechaniczną. Temat dość bliski PC. Można dogrzać czerpane powietrze zimą oraz ochłodzić latem. Ja dla mnie bomba!
Zjedźcie mnie za to i wyprowadźcie z błędu.
Jestem ciekawy jak to robicie.

----------


## perm

> Zamierzam wykonać GWC glikolowe. Można sie o tym rozczytać szeroko na łamach forum. Widzę same zalety w połączeniu a wentylacją mechaniczną. Temat dość bliski PC. Można dogrzać czerpane powietrze zimą oraz ochłodzić latem. Ja dla mnie bomba!
> Zjedźcie mnie za to i wyprowadźcie z błędu.
> Jestem ciekawy jak to robicie.


 W wymienniku bedziesz miał syf bakteriotwórczy a prąd który pobierze pompka glikolowa zniweczy oszczedności na ogrzewaniu.

----------


## HenoK

> W wymienniku bedziesz miał syf bakteriotwórczy a prąd który pobierze pompka glikolowa zniweczy oszczedności na ogrzewaniu.


To zależy jaką dasz pompkę. Np taka http://allegro.pl/leszno-pompa-lfp-e...306465755.html a przy mniejszych instalacjach nawet taka : http://allegro.pl/wilo-star-z15-nova...323985979.html z pewnością Cię nie zruinuje.
Co do syfu, to taki wymiennik mimo wszystko łatwiej wymyć niż rurowy.

----------


## HenoK

> Zjedźcie mnie za to i wyprowadźcie z błędu.
> Jestem ciekawy jak to robicie.


Uważaj, bo Liwko jest w tym dobry : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i53C7uQkpig  :wink: .

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> Uważaj, bo Liwko jest w tym dobry : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i53C7uQkpig .


Już się nie mogę doczekać  :wink:

----------


## pawgar

> W wymienniku bedziesz miał syf bakteriotwórczy


Tu się zgodzę z permem. Glikolowy wymiennik GWC to koszmar epidemiologa. A rurowy GWC to istna tragedia. 
Ludzie jadą jeszcze na zwykłych rurach PCV a nie tam na jakieś bakteriobójcze z tlenkiem srebra.
Dodatkowo latem i jesienią wyłączasz to ustrojstwo, bo w okresach przejściowych jedziesz na bypasach z rekuperatora aw tym czasie w tym wilgotnym środowisku rosną mchy i paprocie. Później włączasz to sobie i wdmuchujesz masę ścierwa do domu serwując niespotykane przy tym stężenie bakterliologiczne w domu.
Ale bakterii nie widać, nie słychać wiec myślicie, że jest wszytko ok.

Tylko dlaczego zwykłą klimatyzację w samochodzie trzeba odgrzybiać tak często?

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> Glikolowy wymiennik GWC to koszmar epidemiologa.


No o rurowym to słyszałem, grzyby, bakterie i trudności z czyszczeniem. W glikolowym jednak, jako zaletę wymienia się czystośc higieniczną. Biorąc na chłopski rozum, jeśli mamy wlot powietrza, które zasysa reku przez jakieś ustrojstwa typu chłodnica, logiczne jest, że będzie to zachodzić kurzem. Dlatego pewnie będzie to trzeba co jakiś czas czyścić. Ale żeby zaraz koszmar emidemiologa. Nie przesadzajmy.

----------


## pawgar

> Biorąc na chłopski rozum, jeśli mamy wlot powietrza, które zasysa reku przez jakieś ustrojstwa typu chłodnica, logiczne jest, że będzie to zachodzić kurzem. Dlatego pewnie będzie to trzeba co jakiś czas czyścić. Ale żeby zaraz koszmar emidemiologa. Nie przesadzajmy.


Zauważ, że w samochodzie nie ciągnie ci się 50 mb rury za tylnym błotnikiem.
Tam masz jedynie ten "wlot powietrza, które zasysa (...) przez jakieś ustrojstwa typu chłodnica". 
Dlaczego zatem należy odgrzybiać klimę w aucie. A na wiosnę jest taki specyficzny zapaszek się pojawia.

Pamietaj, że jak już jest zapaszek to stężenie takie, że epidemiolodzy rwą sobie włosy z głowy.

A jak nie ma zapaszku to problem myślisz, że  nie istnieje?

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

*pagwar*: O jakiej rurze ty mówisz? Mówimy przecież o glikolowym. Poza tym auto trudno raczej porównać z domem, który stoi w miejscu i nie jest wystawiany na tak zmienne warunki i zawirowania powietrza, spaliny i różne świństwa na które narażany jest samochód. Wlot powietrza w domu jest wyżej niż w samochodzie, co też ma, jak sądzę, istotne znaczenie.

----------


## pawgar

> Wymień proszę, konkretnie, jakie organizmy żywe mogą się tam rozwijać. Bom ci ja wielce ciekawy.


,
Bakterie
Grzyby
Pleśń
Algi

nPseudomonas aeruginosa
nStaphylococcus aureus
nBacillus subtilis
nAspergillus niger
nCandida albicans 
nEscherichia coli

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

Więc jeśli nie stosować GWC i nie montować chłodnicy na czerpnie, to wszystko to co wlatuje, osadza się na filtrze reku. Jaka to różnica?

----------


## pawgar

> Więc jeśli nie stosować GWC i nie montować chłodnicy na czerpnie, to wszystko to co wlatuje, osadza się na filtrze reku. Jaka to różnica?


 Gdyby wszytko zatrzymywało się na filtrach nie byłoby problemów z bakteriami hodowanymi w klimatyzacji samochodowej. Wystarczyło by dać jeden filtr i po problemie. 
Tak samo w łazience, komórce czy w okapie kuchennym. Prosty filtr i już można np okap pod rekuperator podłączyć. Zobacz jaki to zysk energetyczny ile by energii się odzyskiwało.

Tylko dlaczego tak się nie robi? A klimę w aucie się odgrzybia?

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

*ProStaś*: Jeśli chodzi o wymiennik rurowy, to słyszałem, ze względu na niedokładności spadku rury w kierunku czerpni - załamania lini prostej na łączeniach rur, może się tam zebrać woda co w efekcie skutkuje grzybnią.

----------


## pawgar

> Mylisz się i to bardzo.
> W GWC rurowym nawet ze zwykłego PVC nie ma absolutnie żadnych sprzyjających warunków do rozwoju wymienionych przez Ciebie organizmów.


Wilgoć, tlen, temperatura. Tak może to i faktycznie kiepskie warunki na rozwój grzybów  :wink:

----------


## redlum

A w glikolowym - to gdzie te bakterie się zbierają? W chłodnicy/nagrzewnicy?

----------


## Piczman

W nagrzewnicy na lamelach, jeśli już .

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

To może by przed nagrzewnicą dać dodatkowy filtr, skoro to problem. Jest wogóle to problematyczne czy tylko tu się wyolbrzymiło?

----------


## Liwko

*HenoK*, a widziałeś to :wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u03Lc...eature=related

----------


## perm

> To może by przed nagrzewnicą dać dodatkowy filtr, skoro to problem. Jest wogóle to problematyczne czy tylko tu się wyolbrzymiło?


Bez przesady. Wystarczy raz dziennie przed snem na przykład przetrzeć lamelki spirytusem.

----------


## perm

> ...
> oraz własne gardło, to uwypukli moc odkażania


To podstawa. Od tego trzeba czyszczenie lamelek zacząc. Najpierw zadbać o własne bezpieczeństwo.

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

Oto kilka informacji na temat zabrudzania się klimatyzacji. (znalazłem w necie)
Grzyby i drobnoustroje rozwijają się na parowniku klimy, gdzie dostają się z kurzem. Rozwój ich powoduje wilgoć powstała podczas schładzania powietrza. Największy ich wzrost notuje się zimą, kiedy to jej użytkownicy używają klimatyzacji najmniej, i jest ona mało przewietrzana.




> Bez przesady. Wystarczy raz dziennie przed snem na przykład przetrzeć lamelki spirytusem.


Hah. Daj to tutaj: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...at+%C5%9Bmieje
 :wink:

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> oraz własne gardło, to uwypukli moc odkażania





> To podstawa. Od tego trzeba czyszczenie lamelek zacząc. Najpierw zadbać o własne bezpieczeństwo.


To w sumie zaleta tej instalacji. Teraz jestem jeszcze bardziej na tak.

----------


## pawgar

> Oczywiście, że kiepskie.


Kiepskie?
W powietrzu lata kurz, pyłki, i inne frakcje większe lub mniejsze.  Zapytaj alergików.
Takie pyłki, drobinki i inna stołówka dla bakterii osiadają w wilgotnym środowisku i plingną się panie na potęgę.
Wilgotność. Dzisiaj masz 57% wilgotności.  Wilgotno, panie wilgotno. Znowu pożywka dla bakterii.
Temperatura? Gdyby bakterie ginęły  w 8-10 stopniach. Jedzenie w lodówkach nigdy by się nie psuło. A pasteryzowalibyśmy żywność w 8 stopniach.
 :smile: 
Lampa bakteriobójcza też nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem chociaż może jednym z ciekawszych jakie ostatnio słyszałem.
Co to znaczy, że 99,9% bakterii zginie?
Ni mniej ni więcej niż to, że pozostanie 0,01%, która będzie bardziej odporna na działanie odkażaczy i innych dezynfektorów niż pozostała, kóra zgodnie z prawem Darwina wymarła.
Dlaczego w szpitalach tak walczy się z bakteriami i wirusami? Środki, chemia, drakońskie procedury, fartuchy, buty, lampy, filtry a te skubańce dalej są i się rozmnażają zamiast raz na zawsze wymrzeć. 
Ano bo sobie w szpitalach hodujemy coraz to bardziej odporne bakterie (bardziej dzikie) co to nie jedną dezynfekcję przetrzymały.

----------


## pawgar

Natura nie znosi próżni.
Trwa wieczna pogoń między drapieżnikiem a ofiarą. Drapieżnicy mają to coraz mocniejsze zęby, lepszy chwyt i inne sztuczki, ofiary szybsze nogi, większą zwinność.
I tak np: zwykły pospolity karaluch, potrafi przetrwać atak nuklearny!
Dlaczego opisałem Darwina.
Ano darwin uważał, że osobniki słabsze i gorzej przystosowane do życia w naturalny sposób zostaną wyeliminowane-wymrą a przetrwają te lepiej przystosowane.
Natura też poszukuje nowych rozwiązań. Rodzą się ludzie wysocy, niscy, grubi, chudzi, z sercem po prawej stronie, albinosi itd. Tak na dobrą sprawę każdy człowiek jest inny, zmieniony, natura mutuje. W zasadzie każdy z nas jest w jakimś stopniu zmieniony, zmutowany, wymieszane są cechy po ojcu i matce. 
Przekładając to na język natury, rodzą się różne kolory takich np: robaczków. Zielone, żółte, niebieskie. Łażą sobie takie w trawce i żyją sobie beztrosko. Przylatuje ptak i zjada te... najbardziej widoczne czyli żółte i niebieskie.  Zielone, te które wtopiły się w kolor trawy zostaną niezauważone i przetrwają, rozmnożą się. I na danym terenie właśnie te zielone będą najliczniejszą populacją. Wygrały więc Darwinowskie osobniki, czyli które najlepiej były przystosowane.

Tak samo jest z bakteriami. Skuteczność 99,9% oznacza, że jest 0,01% które nie zabiła lampa. A dlaczego? a no pochowały się w dziury szczeliny czy inne miejsca i przetrwały rozmnażając się i tworząc nową mutację chowajacych się osobników, gdy świeci lampa UV  :smile: 

Każde rozwiązanie, które wymyślimy spowoduje, że powstaną bakterie, które będą na naszą broń uodpornione. 
Ludzie zachłystują się nowinkami bez zastanowienia się czy jest to dla nas najlepsze rozwiązanie i jakie są konsekwencje takich wynalazków.

Dlaczego to piszę?
-Po pierwsze to wątek kontrowersji i pyskówek, więc trzeba trochę zasiać ziarno niepewności  :wink: 
-Po drugie, boję się i podważam zasadność stosowania klimatyzacji, GWC (zwłaszcza rurowej) i rekuperacji w obawie przed takimi zmutowanymi bakteriami, które dostosują się do nowych warunków i będą nam powoli acz systematycznie szkodzić.
Po latach okaże się że dziecko ma alergię bo zafundowaliśmy dziecku nadmiar alergenów np:  klimy, przed którymi mały organizm się nie obronił. 
Czyli w imię polepszenia warunków życia, znacząco je pogorszymy.


Jakiś czas temu rozmawiałem z jednym człowiekiem od rekuperacji, który przyjechał do mnie i straszył jakie to paskudztwa żyją w rurach, jeżeli doprowadzenie powietrza nie będzie dostarczane rurami bakteriobójczymi (które to rury oni oferują). I konkurencji to niech pan nie bierze bo oni zwykłymi rurami doprowadzają to powietrze.
Zapytałem zatem, czy rekuperator, który oferują, też jest zrobiony z materiałów bakteriobójczych, oraz czy kanały wewnątrz domu też są z takich kanałów zrobione. Nie  odpowiedział  :smile: 

Myśle, że dobrym rozwiązaniem byłoby dobrać się do takiego wymiennika przy GWC pobrać materiał i poddać badaniu.
Naocznie wtedy bedzie wiadomo czy jest zagrożenie i/lub o jakiej skali zjawiska rozmawiamy.

Czy są chętni być dawcą materiału ze swojego  wymiennika (glikowoego GWC)?

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

Jak będziemy tak uciekać przed bakteriami, to w ewolucyjnej konsekwencji ludzkość, pozbawiona naturalnej selekcji, zmutuje się w nieodporne i chorowite organizmy. I tak wszyskich nas kiedyś zabije grypa.

----------


## Liwko

Ale przecież codziennie jesteśmy atakowani przez różne skurczybyki i właśnie dlatego się na nie uodparniamy. Najgorszym rozwiązaniem jest życie w sterylnych warunkach bo wtedy dopiero przy kontakcie ze skubańcami zaczyna się ostra jazda. Dobra wentylacja to podstawa jakkolwiek by ona nie była.

----------


## fenix2

> proponuję w ramach eksperymentu w kuchni zostawić na wierzchu otwarte mleko zwykłe z folii oraz takie z kartonika pasteryzowane UV, gwarantuję ci że to pasteryzowane nigdy się nie zsiądzie, prędzej się zepsuje, dlaczego tak się dzieje, przecież każdy wie że zsiadłe mleko to po prostu mleko przetrawione przez bakterie, jak więc to możliwe że w pasteryzowanym mleku bakterie się nie mnożą 
> 
> 
> podsumowanie: promieniowanie UV niszczy DNA, nie istnieje metoda walki z tym, nie ma możliwości żeby ewolucja potrafiła sobie z tym poradzić, inaczej dinozaury już dawno podbiły by kosmos


Z tego co mi wiadomo to mleko jest pasteryzowane UHT.
*UHT* (ang. _Ultra-high temperature processing_) – sterylizacja produktów żywnościowych, polegająca na błyskawicznym, 1-2-sekundowym podgrzaniu do temperatury ponad 100 °C (135-150 °C dla mleka).
I tez się nie zsiada tylko psuje. 
A jak to możliwe że w pasteryzowanym mleku bakterie się nie mnożą. Ano mnożą się. Tylko że mnożą się nie te które powodują psucie mleka. 

Oczywiście że UV niszczy DNA. Ale co z tego. Bakterie mogą wytworzyć mechanizm w postaci "pancerza" który będzie blokował promienie UV tak jak krem z filtrem o wysokim faktorze.

Co do wypuszczania bakterii w kosmos to złe porównanie ponieważ w kosmosie nie tylko występuje  promieniowanie UV równiez próżnia i temperatura bliska zera absolutnego co wykańcza wszystkie organizmy żywe!!!

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

eeeeee,czuje sie rozczarowana
zajrzalam tu,bo taki sensacyjny tytul,a co widze
najbardziej kulturalny watek fm  :tongue:

----------


## MORHOT

Jeśli idzie o ewolucję darwinowską to mocno uproszczacie... 
Jeśli idzie o potencjał form żywych do zmian w czasie (ewoluownia) to jest to proces baaardzo wolny. Zasadniczo im krócej trwa życie danego osobnika, czyli im więcej pokoleń w jednostce czasu, oraz im bardziej zmienne warunki tym ewolucja przebiega szybciej. Z tym,  że u dyskutowanych tu bakterii ewolucja nie licząc procesu koniugacji bazuje wyłącznie na mutacjach, bo one nie mieszają materiału genetycznego (nie rozmnażają się płciowo, tylko przez proste podziały).
W kwestii alergików i problemów z obpornością - już dawno wykazano, że układ odpornościowy człowieka "wariuje" gdy w dzieciństwie nie ma on dostatecznego kontaktu z antygenami, przeciw którym powiniwn się uodparniać. Większość alergiii czy chorób autoimmunologicznych ma zatem przyczynę w zbyt sterylnym środowisku zycia, co skutkuje nieprawidłowymi reakcjami układu odpornościowego.
Co do zagrożenia bakteriologicznego i mykologicznego z GWC i klimy - wiecie jakie jest zagrożenie dla człowieka? Że zacznie śmierdzieć !!! Hahaha... Jedynie takie!!

Ot taki _Staphylococcus aureus_  wywołuje u człowieka: 
choroby skóry
choroby układu oddechowego
choroby układu moczowego
choroby przewodu pokarmowego
posocznice i ropowice
zapalenia ropne stawów
zapalenie sutków
zapalenie szpiku i kości
zapalenie opon mózgowo-rdzeniowych
choroba Rittera
zespół wstrząsu toksycznego
i.... KATAR !!! 
szacuje się że 40-50% populacji ludzkiej jest nosicielem tej bakterii (jest w danym momencie zainfekowana). I co, nie będziecie wychodzić z domu?? PAmiętajcie, że jesteśmy z ewolucyjnego punktu widzenia TYMI SAMYMI LUDŹMI, którzy przeżyli średniowiecze, w brudzie, syfie i totalnym braku higieny. Jesteśmy doskonale przystosowani do odpierania ataków na nasz organizm...
Więc jeśli tylko nie śmierdzi z GWC lub klimy, to na prawdę nie ma co się przejmować.

To powiedziałem ja... magister biologii UJ, specjalizacja biologia rozwoju roślin (kultury _in vitro_)

----------


## pawgar

> To powiedziałem ja... magister biologii UJ, specjalizacja biologia rozwoju roślin (kultury _in vitro_)


Rozumiem panie biolog, że jak ci z toalety nie śmierdzi to byś z tego pomieszczenia dał nawiew do sypialni.
Miałbyś świeże zimne powietrze bez bombardowania jakimiś tam bakteriami.

----------


## MORHOT

Trafna analogia, pod warunkiem że masz zamiar sr** do GWC, albo połączć funkcję GWC rurowego z kanalizacją.
 Poza tym z łazienki nie maiłbym świerzego zimnego powietrza, tylko ciepłe i wilgotne  :Biggrin:

----------


## perm

> stacja kosmiczna MIR orbitowała w kosmosie 15 lat, miała wysoką wilgotność wewnętrzna ponieważ za bardzo nie było tam jak uchylić okna, miała zawsze tlen na pokładzie i normalną temperaturę powyżej zera, a mimo to wróciła na ziemię całkowicie wyjałowiona, żadnych grzybów bakterii porostów itp dlaczego


Jest cos takiego jak promieniowanie przenikliwe, poza tym baktierii niet, prikaz to prikaz.
No i jeszcze jedno, jak MIR wróciła na ziemię  :smile: ? Te spalone resztki nie zawierały bakterii? Ktos je wogóle znalazł?

----------


## fenix2

> stacja kosmiczna MIR orbitowała w kosmosie 15 lat, miała wysoką wilgotność wewnętrzna ponieważ za bardzo nie było tam jak uchylić okna, miała zawsze tlen na pokładzie i normalną temperaturę powyżej zera, a mimo to wróciła na ziemię całkowicie wyjałowiona, żadnych grzybów bakterii porostów itp dlaczego :confused:


Skąd takie informacje ?

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

Wracając do tematu GWC. Jeśli przywiązywać by aż tak dużą wagę do aseptyczności powietrza, można zastosować GWC żwirowe, które posiada wysokie zdolności bakteriobójcze. Idealne dla alergików pod warunkiem okresowego płukania wymiennika.

----------


## fenix2

> Załącznik 32001
> Załącznik 32002
> http://spaceflight.nasa.gov/gallery/...s007e05831.jpg


To są tylko zdjęcia z nich nic nie wynika. 
 Skąd wiesz że stacja " mimo to wróciła na ziemię całkowicie wyjałowiona, żadnych grzybów bakterii porostów itp"  ????

----------


## perm

> Wracając do tematu GWC. Jeśli przywiązywać by aż tak dużą wagę do aseptyczności powietrza, można zastosować GWC żwirowe, które posiada wysokie zdolności bakteriobójcze. Idealne dla alergików pod warunkiem okresowego płukania wymiennika.


No nie, znowu nie trafiłeś. Tam mogą zagnieżdzić się np dżdżownice albo jakies nicienie. Zdechnie taki i bedziesz potem oddychał jego jestestwem przerobionym na gaz przez bakterie. Już lepiej te lamelki codziennie czyścić.

Co do MIRa to spalił sie w atmosferze. To co pozostało wpadło do oceanu. Jak mozna było stwierdzić ze jest to jałowe to wie tylko kolega Popław.

----------


## j-j

> No nie, znowu nie trafiłeś. Tam mogą zagnieżdzić się np dżdżownice albo jakies nicienie. Zdechnie taki i bedziesz potem oddychał jego jestestwem przerobionym na gaz przez bakterie. .


A masz na to jakieś podparcie?
Bo ja mam ale wręcz przeciwne, jak pokażesz swoje to ja Ci wtedy pokaże swoje  :smile: .

pzdr

----------


## perm

> A masz na to jakieś podparcie?
> Bo ja mam ale wręcz przeciwne, jak pokażesz swoje to ja Ci wtedy pokaże swoje .
> 
> pzdr


Nicienie będziemy porównywać? Ty masz w żwirowcu a ja to niby skąd mam wziąć?

----------


## j-j

> Nicienie będziemy porównywać? Ty masz w żwirowcu a ja to niby skąd mam wziąć?


No to widzę że masz mocne podparcie swojej tezy, ... zresztą niczego innego w sumie się nie spodziewałem.

----------


## perm

> No to widzę że masz mocne podparcie swojej tezy, ... zresztą niczego innego w sumie się nie spodziewałem.


 Próbujesz mnie sprowokować ale ja się nie dam. Lepiej sprowokuj te nicienie w żwirowcu. Może wylezą zanim zdechną.  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## redlum

jak już zeszliśmy na temat stacji kosmicznych - wiecie czym one są izolowane?

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> jak już zeszliśmy na temat stacji kosmicznych - wiecie czym one są izolowane?


kompozytami poliestrowo-szklanymi Syntelith - stosowanymi również do budowy central wentylacyjnych Dospel

----------


## redlum

oo to może czymś takim zaizolować cały domek?  :big grin:

----------


## fenix2

> 10 lat już minęło od deorbitacji i nadal nic nie wiadomo o twoich hiper zmutowanych kosmicznych bakteriach co pożerają ludzi w całości


Dlaczego moich ? 
Nie wiem co masz na myśli ale przecież stacja kosmiczna jest zbudowana w taki sposób że chroni swoje wnętrze przed promieniowaniem UV i innymi niekorzystnymi wpływami przestrzeni kosmicznej. Więc dlaczego niby wnętrze Mira miało by być wyjałowione przez UV ??

----------


## perm

> jeśli chroni i jeśli panują tam warunki znacznie lepsze od rurowego GWC, duża wilgotność, dużo słoneczka, i normalna temperatura, to automatem powinno tam zakwitnąć życie, wnętrze stacji na zdjęciach powinno wyglądać jak dżungla, a kosmonauci powinni po 2 dniach już chorować na sepsę


Skąd ty masz takie informacje? Duża wilgotność? Dużo słoneczka? Nawet jeżeli by tak było (a nie było) to kto ci powiedział że w takich warunkach ktokolwiek zachoruje na sepsę? W dzungli ludzie chorują na sepsę? Wnętrze jak dźungla? Stacja wróciła septyczna bo promieniowanie UV ją wystarylizowało? Przecież zatrzymuje je byle szyba nie mówiąc o jakimkolwiek materiale nieprzezroczystym. Stacja wróciła w kawałkach nielicznych i wypalonych. Nikt jej nie badał bo zdaje się nikt nawet jej resztek nie szukał.

----------


## fenix2

1. Ciągle nie masz dowodów że stacja była sterylna. (co nie jest równoznaczne z tym że pleśni nie było).
2. Jeżeli promieniowanie UV na stacji by występował w takich ilościach że zabiło by wszystkie bakterię i grzyby i glony to ludzie by tam nie wytrzymali kilu lat. Dostali by raka skóry i oślepli. Spróbuj posiedzieć przed taką lampą kilka godzin. 
3. Na stacji powietrze było bardzo czystkę ponieważ tlen był wytwarzany na bieżąco przez generatory tlenu !
4. W dżungli skaleczenie wywołuje zakażenie ponieważ żyją tam całe ekosystemy przeróżnych mikroorganizmów i maja do tego dobre warunki i miejsce woda, gleba, padlina. 
Ale skąd na stacji ma się wziąć np. malaria ? Skoro nie ma tam żadnych komarów które mogą tą chorobę przenosić. Itd. 
Skoro przed lotem astronauci byli zdrowi to jakim cudem ma się tam nagle zmutować wirus np. grypy ?

----------


## perm

> ale za to w rurowym GWC mogą się zmutować natychmiast po jego włączeniu bakterie wszelkiego rodzaju, i każdy użytkownik od razu zapadnie na malarie tyfus, oślepnie, dostanie raka ?


 Oczywiście! Cisza, spokój, nikt nie przeszkadza. Mogą sobie mutować i mutować. Jedyną granicą tej mutacji to bedzie chyba wielkość rury?

----------


## pawgar

Myślę, że tylko odkopanie 10 letniego rurowca GWC da jaki taki pogląd nad tym co tak naprawdę dzieje się w środku. Ja oglądałem łazienkowy kanał wentylacyjny po jakieś 15-20 latach bez czyszczenia i się przestraszyłem. Wnętrze wyglądało jak oblepione błotem zmieszane z galeretą. 
Czy tak samo wygląda rurowy GWC za kilka lat? I w dodatku my tym oddychamy. A może zbyt małą wagę przykładamy do filtrowania i filtr powienien być umiejscowiony w czerpni na wejściu do GWC?

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

Biorąc pod uwagę mnogość zalet GWC wobec jedynej jak widzę wady w postaci rozwoju
 bakterii,  najrozsądniajsza wydaje się budowa GWC glikolowego.

----------


## perm

> Biorąc pod uwagę mnogość zalet GWC wobec jedynej jak widzę wady w postaci rozwoju
> bakterii, najrozsądniajsza wydaje się budowa GWC glikolowego.


No nie wiem, pomyśl o wątrobie.

----------


## Liwko

> Biorąc pod uwagę mnogość zalet GWC wobec jedynej jak widzę wady w postaci rozwoju
>  bakterii,  najrozsądniajsza wydaje się budowa GWC glikolowego.


Ja bym użył spirytusu zamiast glikolu. Zawsze może przecież w czasie jakiejś niezapowiedzianej czy zapowiedzianej imprezy zabraknąć i wtedy mamy nasz niezastąpiony GWC :big grin:  I to nawet nie trzeba chłodzić tylko od razu konsumować :big grin:

----------


## HenoK

> Biorąc pod uwagę mnogość zalet GWC wobec jedynej jak widzę wady w postaci rozwoju
>  bakterii,  najrozsądniajsza wydaje się budowa GWC glikolowego.


W GWC glikolowym bakterie i grzyby mogą rozwinąć się tak samo jak w rurowym, jeśli tylko stworzy się im odpowiednie warunki (wystarczą : wilgoć, kurz i odpowiednia temperatura), a np. latem o takie nietrudno.
W czerpni każdego GWC powinien znajdować się filtr powietrza.

----------


## perm

> W GWC glikolowym bakterie i grzyby mogą rozwinąć się tak samo jak w rurowym, jeśli tylko stworzy się im odpowiednie warunki (wystarczą : wilgoć, kurz i odpowiednia temperatura), a np. latem o takie nietrudno.
> W czerpni każdego GWC powinien znajdować się filtr powietrza.


A mówiłem! A co z tymi mutacjami o których pisał MPopław? Są mozliwe? W jakim wymienniku będą większe bakterie? Chyba w rurowym bo tam więcej miejsca?

----------


## HenoK

> A mówiłem!


Jakoś nic nie słyszałem  :wink: .

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> Ja bym użył spirytusu zamiast glikolu. Zawsze może przecież w czasie jakiejś niezapowiedzianej czy zapowiedzianej imprezy zabraknąć i wtedy mamy nasz niezastąpiony GWC I to nawet nie trzeba chłodzić tylko od razu konsumować


Prosto z rurki  :wink:

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> W GWC glikolowym bakterie i grzyby mogą rozwinąć się tak samo jak w rurowym, jeśli tylko stworzy się im odpowiednie warunki (wystarczą : wilgoć, kurz i odpowiednia temperatura), a np. latem o takie nietrudno.
> W czerpni każdego GWC powinien znajdować się filtr powietrza.


Tak też myślałem, pisząc o tym wyżej.




> To może by przed nagrzewnicą dać dodatkowy filtr, skoro to problem. Jest wogóle to problematyczne czy tylko tu się wyolbrzymiło?


Co mi jednak żartobliwie odradzono.
Pzdr.

----------


## Liwko

Często myślisz o czymś ulotnym i odległym?
Pragniesz odmiany?
Zazdrościsz innym?
Przeczytaj fragment pamiętnika takiego "szczęśliwca"...

12 sierpnia.
Przeprowadziliśmy się do naszego nowego domu, Boże jak tu pięknie.
Drzewa wokół wyglądają tak majestatycznie. Wprost nie mogę się doczekać, kiedy pokryją się śniegiem.

14 października
Idzikow jest najpiękniejszym miejscem na ziemi! Wszystkie liście zmieniły kolory - tonacje pomarańczowe i czerwone.
Pojechałam na przejażdżkę po okolicy i zobaczyłam kilka jeleni. Jakie wspaniałe!
Jestem pewna, że to najpiękniejsze zwierzęta na ziemi. Tutaj jest jak w raju.
Boże, jak mi się tu podoba.

11 listopada.
Wkrótce zaczyna się sezon polowania . Nie mogę sobie wyobrazić, jak ktoś może chcieć zabić coś tak wspaniałego, jak jeleń.
Mam nadzieję, że wreszcie zacznie padać śnieg.

2 grudnia
Ostatniej nocy wreszcie spadł śnieg.
Obudziłam się i wszystko było przykryte białą kołdrą.
Widok jak pocztówki bożonarodzeniowej.
Wyszliśmy na zewnątrz, odgarnęliśmy śnieg ze schodów i odśnieżyliśmy drogę dojazdową.
Zrobiliśmy sobie świetną bitwę śnieżną (wygrałam), a potem przyjechał pług śnieżny, zasypał to co odśnieżyliśmy i znowu musieliśmy odśnieżyć drogę dojazdową.

Kocham Idzikow.

12 grudnia
Zeszłej nocy znowu spadł śnieg.
Pług śnieżny znowu powtórzył dowcip z drogą dojazdową.
Po prostu kocham to miejsce.

19 grudnia
Kolejny śnieg spadł zeszłej nocy.
Ze względu na nieprzejezdną drogę dojazdową nie dojechałam do pracy.
Jestem kompletnie wykończona odśnieżaniem. Pieprzony pług śnieżny.

22 grudnia
Zeszłej nocy napadało jeszcze więcej tych białych gówien.
Całe dłonie mam w pęcherzach od łopaty.
Jestem przekonana, że pług śnieżny czeka tuż za rogiem, dopóki nie odśnieżę drogi dojazdowej.
Skurwysyn!

25 grudnia
Wesołych Pierdolonych Świąt! Jeszcze więcej gównianego śniegu.
Jak kiedyś wpadnie mi w ręce ten skurwysyn od pługu śnieżnego... przysięgam - zabiję.

Nie rozumiem, dlaczego nie posypią drogi solą, żeby rozpuściła to gówno.

27 grudnia
Znowu to białe kurestwo spadło w nocy. Przez trzy dni nie wytknęłam nosa, z wyjątkiem odśnieżania drogi dojazdowej za każdym razem, kiedy przejechał pług.
Nigdzie nie mogę dojechać. Samochód jest pogrzebany pod górą białego gówna.
Meteorolog znowu zapowiadał dwadzieścia pięć centymetrów tej nocy.
Możecie sobie wyobrazić, ile to oznacza łopat pełnych śniegu?

28 grudnia
Meteorolog się mylił! Tym razem napadało osiemdziesiąt pięć centymetrów tego białego kurestwa.
Teraz to nie odtaje nawet do lata.
Pług śnieżny ugrzązł w zaspie a ten chuj przyszedł pożyczyć ode mnie łopatę!
Powiedziałam mu, że sześć już połamałam, kiedy odgarniałam to gówno z mojej drogi dojazdowej,
a potem ostatnią rozpierdoliłam o jego zakuty łeb.

4 stycznia
Wreszcie wydostałam się z domu. Pojechałam do sklepu kupić coś do jedzenia i kiedy wracałam,
pod samochód wpadł mi pierdolony jeleń i całkiem go rozjebał.
Narobił szkód na trzy tysiące. Powinni powystrzelać te skurwysyńskie jelenie.
Że też myśliwi nie rozwalili wszystkich w sezonie!

3 maja
Zawiozłam samochód do warsztatu w mieście.
Nie uwierzycie, jak zardzewiał od tej jebanej soli, którą posypują drogi.

18 maja
Przeprowadziłam się z powrotem do miasta. Sprzedajemy Idzikow. Nie mogę sobie wyobrazić, jak ktoś kto ma odrobinę zdrowego rozsądku, może mieszkać na jakimś zadupiu.

----------


## perm

> ...


Wiesz co to jest Deja-vu?
Idziesz do sklepu a tu jakaś gada że Kaczyński z Rydzykiem zbawią Polskę.
Znasz to?

----------


## Liwko

W Szczecinie takie pierdoły ludziska gadają?  :big grin:

----------


## perm

> W Szczecinie takie pierdoły ludziska gadają?


Zdarza się ale rzadko na szczęście. Za to o tym śniegu i jelonku dwa lata temu gadali wszyscy.

----------


## jareko

> często myślisz o czymś ulotnym i odległym?
> Pragniesz odmiany?
> Zazdrościsz innym?
> Przeczytaj fragment pamiętnika takiego "szczęśliwca"...
> 
> 12 sierpnia.
> Przeprowadziliśmy się do naszego nowego domu, boże jak tu pięknie.
> Drzewa wokół wyglądają tak majestatycznie. Wprost nie mogę się doczekać, kiedy pokryją się śniegiem.
> 
> ...


piękne !!!!

----------


## goike

Prawie wszystko co do tej pory napisaliście w tym wątku jest nie na temat. Miała być pyskówka na tematy związane z domem. Czyli np. Liwko miał nazwymyslać mpoplaw że ten budować nie umie i na budowie się nie zna a jego dom wygląda jak stodoła. Albo że źle zrobił że dał 20 cm ocieplenia bo zupełnie wtedy rozum stracił, bo ocieplenie nic nie daje a jak już to wełna może być, bo styropian nie oddycha. A parterowy dom lepszy od piętrowego i piwnicy nie opłaca się budować. A wy tu jakies grzeczne rozważania na temat pomp ciepła głównie. Gdyby autor chiał dyskusji na temat pomp ciepla to by zalożył inny wątek. Macie się tu wyżyć a w innych wątkach być grzeczni
Nawet czytać mi się tego nie chce. Cokolwiek kto nie napisze to nie ma racji. Racje ma ten co wybrał dane rozwiązanie i mu z tym dobrze. A po co ma gdybac, co by bylo gdyby zamiast kotła na ekogroch miałby pompę? A oto moje hasła do pyskówki:
1) budowanie domu z piwnicą to pomyłka (głównie ekonomiczna) - ma być bez piwnicy
2) jeśli kocioł CO na węgiel to tylko na poziomie mieszkalnym - po co latać po schodach
3) ekogroszek workowany to o 40% przepłacona cena. zwykły kosztuje niecałe 600 zł i wystarczy go przesiać.
4) kominek w domu bardzo się przydaje jak wyłączą prąd. Do instalacji CO, czy to gazowej, olejowej czy na węgiel warto mieć zasilanie awaryjne na wypadek przerwach w dostawie prądu
5) bez sensu jest gadanie że rozpalam kominek tylko rekraacyjnie raz na tydzień a zatem nie ma to wpływu na zmniejszone spalanie gazu. (Co wy za kominki macie? Dobrze grzejący kominek powoduje że wygrzany dom oddaje ciepło nawet do 2 dni)
6) rekuperacja i solary to zupełnie nieopłacalny wydatek w wielu przypadkach
7) Ludzie nie bedą postępować ekologicznie dopóki nie zmusi się ich do tego czynnikami ekonomicznymi
 :cool:  Ocieplanie się klimatu w związku z emisją CO2 to bzdura. Redukcja emisji zanieczyszczeń ma natomiast sens
9) Koło kuchni koniecznie musi być pomieszczenie typu komórka, chyba że lubicie jak wszystkie graty, zakupy, garnki itp. walają  się po kuchni albo co dziesięć minut trzeba sprzątać
9a) Segregacja odpadów w Polsce to w większosci przypadków fikcja ale nie należy się tym zrażać i segregować. W końcu to zacznie działać jak należy
10) Odkurzacz centralny - zbędny wydatek
11) wymuszony obieg wody - zbędny wydatek
12) rolety zewnętrzne to ekonomicznie nie uzasadniona impreza. Nie chroni również przed prawdziwymi złodziejami
12) Podłogówka fajna rzecz,
13) jak nie masz czasu na pielęgnowanie ogrodu to załóż po prostu trawnik typu łąka obsadzając go drzewami owocowymi i mało wymagającymi kwiatami np. różami. Mało pracy i niebrzydko to wygląda.
14) Nie ma dobrego jednego i zawsze działającego środka na przepędzenie kreta. U mnie sprawdziły się kulki na mole.
15) Tynki z płyt gk sprawdzają się ale muszą być dobrze zrobione.
16) Nawięcej zysków daje porzadne ocieplenie dachu lub stropu nad użytkowanym piętrem
17) nieprawda że wentylacją grawitacyjną nie można sterować i w zimie jest za wydajna a latem w ogóle nie działa. Latem i tak otwieramy okna, a zimą można wykorzystywać kratki z regulowaną przesłoną aby tylko nie zasłaniać całkowicie.
1 :cool:  Nie da się w wielu przypadkach mieć domu pasywnego czy też energooszczednego gdy w domu mieszka żona i małe dzieci. Zawsze bedzie im za zimno.
19) Do komina dymowego co do którego nie jesteśmy pewni czy jest wykonany rzetelnie najlepiej za wczasu wstawić rurę. Mamy wtedy spokój. 
Jak wymyślę coś jeszcze to napiszę.
20) Nawet w domu nie energooszczędnym warto przewidzieć jak najwięcej okien od strony południowej. Problem tylko latem i na razie nie wymyśliłem nic rozsądnego żeby to jakoś rozwiązac nie pchając się w duże koszty.
Mam nadzieję że zwymyślacie mnie ile wlezie i w końcu zaczniecie pisać na temat tego wątku,  a za to w innych wątkach bedziecie w końcu rzeczowo rozmawiać. 
Nie wiem jak się włącza uśmieszki więc na sam koniec ; - )

----------


## Liwko

No to może ja jako ociec wątku zacznę



> 5) bez sensu jest gadanie że rozpalam kominek tylko rekraacyjnie raz na tydzień a zatem nie ma to wpływu na zmniejszone spalanie gazu. (Co wy za kominki macie? Dobrze grzejący kominek powoduje że wygrzany dom oddaje ciepło nawet do 2 dni)


Co za brednie tutaj nam wciskasz? Dwa dni to może i oddaje ciepło ale w pozostałych 5 jest to spory mostek termiczny, bardzo spory! Jak można tego nie zauważyć?

----------


## Liwko

> 20) Nawet w domu nie energooszczędnym warto przewidzieć jak najwięcej okien od strony południowej. Problem tylko latem i na razie nie wymyśliłem nic rozsądnego żeby to jakoś rozwiązac nie pchając się w duże koszty.


Zejdź z daszkiem tak nisko aby latem gdy słońce wysoko osłaniał a zimą gdy słońce nisko wpuszczał promienie do domu i po kłopocie.

----------


## pawgar

> A oto moje hasła do pyskówki:


qrcze ale jak ma z tobą polemizować jak w zasadzie się z tobą zgadzam.
Jedynie do punktu 6 i 11 miałbym, zastrzeżenia a reszta to jak najbardziej prawda.

Co do braku pyskówek w wątku pyskówkowym to zauważ jedną ważna sprawę.
W Polsce mamy samych ekspertów i nieomylnych ludzi. Mamy ekspertów od lotnictwa i wypadkow lotniczych mamy wyjątkowych expertów od polityki krajowej i zagranicznej, mamy wyjątkowych speców od prawa karnego i sądzenia innych bez wyroków, takich którzy to przy kotlecie rodzinnym mają najwięcej do powiedzenia.
Tak samo jest tu na forum. 

Ludziska wietrzą, spiski, układy zmowy. Taki gość jeden z drugim nie widzi że jest TROLEM, że robi z siebie idiotę.

Tak naprawdę to ludzie, którzy mieszają innych z błotem są w jakimś stopniu ułomni, zamknięci umysłowo, mają zachwiane poczucie własnej wartości i wynaturzając się odczuwają ulgę. 
Taka osoba każdą wypowiedź innej osoby bierze do siebie. Ma też zbyt wybujałe ego.

TO JA ROBIĘ DOBRZE A INNI ŹLE.

TAKIE OSOBY NIE WCHODZĄ TU NA TEN WĄTEK I NIE BEDĄ PYSZCZYĆ BO W TEN SPOSÓB JAWNIE PRZYZNALIBY SIĘ  ŻE SĄ PYSKACZAMI.
To ja mam rację a te matoły i barany tego nie widzą i stawiają sobie takiego pokracznego klocka.

W Polsce nie potrafimy przyjąć, że ktoś może mieć odmienne zdanie. Trzeba go zgnoić za to. Rozdeptać jak roślinkę.

Co do punktu 6 i 11 to nie wiem jak ty w ogóle możesz mieć wątpliwości 

Trzeba być baranem żeby sobie rekuperacji nie zrobić. A cyrkulacja. Myslisz tylko o sobie i może lubisz się myć w zimnej wodzie. W ogóle ty sobie lepiej studnie wykop i się w zimnej wodzie myj jeszcze taniej ci wyjdzie. Po co ty w ogóle się budujesz . Budowanie to strata pieniędzy a nie do reku i do cyrkulacji się dowalasz


 :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> W Polsce mamy samych ekspertów i nieomylnych ludzi. Mamy ekspertów od lotnictwa i wypadkow lotniczych mamy wyjątkowych expertów od polityki krajowej i zagranicznej, mamy wyjątkowych speców od prawa karnego i sądzenia innych bez wyroków, takich którzy to przy kotlecie rodzinnym mają najwięcej do powiedzenia.


Zauważ jeszcze że w Polsce mamy jeszcze 38 000 000 trenerów piłkarskich.



> TAKIE OSOBY NIE WCHODZĄ TU NA TEN WĄTEK I NIE BEDĄ PYSZCZYĆ BO W TEN SPOSÓB JAWNIE PRZYZNALIBY SIĘ ŻE SĄ PYSKACZAMI.


To wklejać im linka pod nos, po to on ci jest. Może zluzują.

----------


## goike

> Trzeba być baranem żeby sobie rekuperacji nie zrobić. A cyrkulacja. Myslisz tylko o sobie i może lubisz się myć w zimnej wodzie. W ogóle ty sobie lepiej studnie wykop i się w zimnej wodzie myj jeszcze taniej ci wyjdzie. Po co ty w ogóle się budujesz . Budowanie to strata pieniędzy a nie do reku i do cyrkulacji się dowalasz


Na to między innymi czekałem. A tak na poważnie to fajny wątek. Jesli ktoś ma pewien dystans do siebie i trochę wewnętrznej ironii to nie obrazi się jak ktoś go tutaj własnie obsmaruje. Nie wszystkie punkty które napisałem do końca popieram ale po co mam zdradzac które. Mam rację i koniec. I nie zgadzam się że kominek to taki wielki mostek termiczny. Mam powieszony na obudowie termometr. Wskazuje taką samą temperaturę jaka panuje w całym pomieszczeniu czyli 22 st. Po paleniu nawet na drugi dzień pokazuje 25-26 st

----------


## pawgar

> wełna jako izolacja to tylko drożej zimniej i słabiej


Tu to przesadziłeś. Obstaw się tym swoim styropianem dookoła. Ani to zdrowe ani ekologiczne ani praktyczne.  Nie mógł bym żyć w domu obłożonym styropianem. Takie życie na styropianie to jakbym sobie w termosie zamieszkał. Ochyda

----------


## an-bud

Jak ktoś chce zawsze znajdzie sposób,  :wink:  jak nie  :no:  zawsze znajdzie powód. :wink:

----------


## goike

> to cię teraz pojadę, 4 lata na forum i nie umiesz buziek wklejać, co z ciebie za niekumaty forumowicz, 
> 
> normalnie bym więcej napisał ale mam kreta na działce i ten twój punkt 14 mnie żywo zainteresował 
> byś zdradził więcej szczegółów, np: jak mocno tymi kulkami trzeba w tego kreta rzucać żeby ekolodzy nie protestowali a jednocześnie żeby ubić drania
> 
> 
> PS głęboko się nie zgadzam że ludzie potrafią się tylko kłócić, to forum czyta ponad mln userów, z ilości samych kłótni widać że tylko malutka garstka jest całkowicie odporna na wszelkie argumenty, cała reszta w lot chwyta, że: PCi to drogie ustrojstwo i można taniej, styropian tani jak barszcz więc opłaca się grubo izolować, ściana 1W to anachronizm, wełna jako izolacja to tylko drożej zimniej i słabiej, pianka PUR to jeszcze drożej za dokładnie to samo co wełną, fachowcy w gruncie rzeczy chcą zarobić i się nie narobić bo kto dom buduje tego się nie żałuje a barany są po to żeby je strzyc itp


Nie umiem wklejac buziek i co z tego. Co chcę to napiszę i wszyscy zrozumieją. Nie umiem tez umieszczać zdjęć. Jeśli na serio zainteresowałeś się tematem kulek na krety to mogę ci powiedzieć gdzie dostać pistolet do nich ale musisz przysiąc że naprawdę Cię to interesuje.

----------


## perm

> .. ale musisz przysiąc że naprawdę Cię to interesuje.


Np na mamusię, albo na głowy twoich dziecek, albo chociaż daj słowo honoru.

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> żebyś wiedział że mnie interesuje, bo rok temu chciałem się z kretem zaprzyjaźnić, dla mieszczucha to zawsze jakaś namiastka środowiska naturalnego, ale ten drań zrył mi już cały trawnik, narobił tych kopców chyba z 20-ścia, a trawa już na tych kopcach nie odrasta
> 
> PS może być na PW


Tu mi się przypomniało, jak walczyłem na działce z nornicami za pomocą takich specjalych świec.
Jedna nornica zdechła na pewno - ze śmiechu  :smile: 
A swoją drogą myślę, że na krety i nornice najlepsza jest siatka, tylko trzeba o niej pomyśleć przed organizacją trawnika.

----------


## misiakulka

przeczytałam 2 ostatnie strony...czuję się bosko...pojedźcie tak po całości, bo to mnie uspokaja, jak innym też się niepowodzi. nie umiem wstawiać buziek...bo bym wam wstawiła. 
a na koniec: nie należy zatrudniać projektanta wnętrz, należy na bieżąco planować!

----------


## jar.os

> Tu mi się przypomniało, jak walczyłem na działce z nornicami za pomocą takich specjalych świec.
> Jedna nornica zdechła na pewno - ze śmiechu 
> A swoją drogą myślę, że na krety i nornice najlepsza jest siatka, tylko trzeba o niej pomyśleć przed organizacją trawnika.


a ja tymi świecami wydusiłem qrwy nornice ale poszlo tego sporo

----------


## goike

> żebyś wiedział że mnie interesuje, bo rok temu chciałem się z kretem zaprzyjaźnić, dla mieszczucha to zawsze jakaś namiastka środowiska naturalnego, ale ten drań zrył mi już cały trawnik, narobił tych kopców chyba z 20-ścia, a trawa już na tych kopcach nie odrasta
> 
> PS może być na PW


Nie no żartowałem. niech dowiedzą sie wszyscy. Próbowałem następujących narzędzi:

Piszczyków wbijanych w ziemię (pomogło na 1 dzień)
butelek i puszek na prętach wbitych w ziemię (kret rył jeszcze bardziej szczególnie w okolicach wbitych prętów)
Płyny śmierdzące przeciwko kretom - nic nie pomogło
Karbit - nie pomógł
Różne substancje stałe śmierdzące włącznie z takimi specjalnymi na krety - na drugi dzień leżały wyrzucone na trawniku
Polowałem ze szpadlem - zawsze zdążył uciec
Pułapki wkopywane w ziemię. Nigdy się żaden nie złapał

Latem częste koszenie trawy odstaraszało kreta ale jesienią wracał.
W końcu ktoś mi powiedział o kulkach na mole. Kupiłem w zwykłym sklepie chemicznym, drogeryjnym. Kosztowało parę złoty. Wrzuciłem po tabletce do kazdego kopczyka. Po zastosowaniu kret przestał tak  ryć. Wykopał jeszcze parę kopczyków i się wyniósł. Nie wiem czy to zbieg okoliczności czy rzeczywiście działa ale kret się wyniósł. MOże wróci na wiosnę. nie wiem
Może komuś pomoże.

P.S.Przepraszam  autora wątku, że nie na temat, ale może przeciez ktoś napyskować, że to co piszę to bzdury, więc znowu bedzie na temat

----------


## goike

> Np na mamusię, albo na głowy twoich dziecek, albo chociaż daj słowo honoru.


O właśnie, święta racja, takiego potwierdzenia powinienem żądać, chociaż w innych kwestiach się z Tobą nie zgadzam

----------


## goike

> Tu mi się przypomniało, jak walczyłem na działce z nornicami za pomocą takich specjalych świec.
> Jedna nornica zdechła na pewno - ze śmiechu 
> A swoją drogą myślę, że na krety i nornice najlepsza jest siatka, tylko trzeba o niej pomyśleć przed organizacją trawnika.


Ile taka siatka kosztuje. Warte te pieniądze za święty spokój? Jak trawnik ma 500 m2 to ile taka impreza wyjdzie?

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

To tak na wyrywki:




> 1) budowanie domu z piwnicą to pomyłka (głównie ekonomiczna) - ma być bez piwnicy


Jak ktoś ma małą działkę, to piwnica się przydaje.




> 2) jeśli kocioł CO na węgiel to tylko na poziomie mieszkalnym - po co latać po schodach


Idealny sposób na zasyfienie sobie poziomu mieszkalnego.




> 6) rekuperacja i solary to zupełnie nieopłacalny wydatek w wielu przypadkach


Jakie przypadki masz na myśli, bo mi się nasuwają tylko same opłacalne?




> 10) Odkurzacz centralny - zbędny wydatek


Żaden duży wydatek, można samemu zrobić instalacje - to proste. Tylko sam odurzacz jest troche droższy (okolo 3 tys zł), dlatego można zostawić jego zakup na sam koniec.
Dla nas facetów sprzątanie, odkurzanie nie problem bo to w większości nie nasza brocha.  :wink:  




> Ile taka siatka kosztuje. Warte te pieniądze za święty spokój? Jak trawnik ma 500 m2 to ile taka impreza wyjdzie?


W skali kosztów ogrodu to nie aż tak znowu duzo. 
Tu masz do wyboru do koloru: http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search...+krety&order=p

----------


## pawgar

> 6) rekuperacja i solary to zupełnie nieopłacalny wydatek w wielu przypadkach





> Jakie przypadki masz na myśli, bo mi się nasuwają tylko same opłacalne?


Solary są ostatnio bardzo modne. Możemy pochwalić się przed sąsiadami o zobacz jakie mam ładne panele na dachu.
Musiały kosztować majątek - zagadnie sąsiad. Noo, he he, mam nadzieję że to widać.

W opisanym wyżej kontekście się opłaca, czyli jeżeli chcesz podnieś swój prestiż we wiosce  :wink: 

W kontekście finansowym - porażka i to straszna.

Wystarczy policzyć. 
200 litrowy bojler ogrzewany najdroższym z możliwych sposobów czyli prądem zagrzeje 200 litrów wody grzałką 2kW w 4 godziny.
1kWh kosztuje w nocnej taryfie 0,24 zł czyli tym najdroższym z możliwych sposobów podgrzewania wyjdzie nam 1,92 na dzień czyli niecałe 60 zł/mc.

Solary w swojej super wypasionej wersji nie grzeją wody "za darmo" jak to jest błędnie wciskane ludziom, tam jest automatyka, tam jest pompa obiegowa. W ofercie, którą dostałem pompka zużywa 40W. Tylko 40 Watów jak zapewniał sprzedawca to taka mała żaróweczka 40W - niewiele.
To niewiele to 40 W * liczba godzin jakie pracuję dziennie 12h * 31 dni w miesiącu daje ok 14 kWh!!! A te 14 KWh w mojej dziennej taryfie (bo słoneczko nie chce świecić nocą) kosztuje już 0,60gr a więc DARMOWE SOLARY KOSZTUJĄ 10 zł/mc. 
Zakładam że solary pokryją 80% zapotrzebowania na ciepła wodę czyli koszt podgrzewania bojlera prądem 80% z 60 czyli 12zł/mc + wspomniana wczesniej pompka obiegowa czyli 10 zł. Razem wychodzi ok 22zł/mc kosztu użytkowania solarów. Różnica w kosztach między MANIEM a NIEMANIEM solarów wynosi 38zł na korzyść solarów. 

Ale chwila solary nie są za darmo, za instalację trzeba wybulić 14 tys. zł więc inwestycja zwróci się po (14 tys / 38zł/m-c) 368 miesiącach czyli po ponad 30 latach  :sad: 

Zakładając nawet że solary ta jak na pustyni grzeją okrągły rok. Gdyby przyjąc że tak nie jest zwrot inwestycji wyniósł by 40 albo 60 lat. 
A nie daj losie łaskawy aby jakieś lato nie było słoneczne. Bo wtedy cała para w gwizdek, albo jak taka pompka obiegowa się zepsuje to kolejny rok zwrotu inwestycji w plecy.

Dodatkowo opisałem przypadek , gdy ogrzewany CWU prądem, gdy mamy już kominek z płaszczem wodnym albo piec na ekogroszek inwestycja może się nie zwrócić za naszego życia.

----------


## Liwko

Latem za CWU grzejąc pompą ciepła płacę 20zł miesięcznie na trzy osoby. Jak bym kupił solary za 10tyś to kiedy by mi się zwróciły?

----------


## pawgar

> Latem za CWU grzejąc pompą ciepła płacę 20zł miesięcznie na trzy osoby. Jak bym kupił solary za 10tyś to kiedy by mi się zwróciły?


Biorąc pod uwagę zakładany z uzysk z solarów na poziomie 80%, pompą ciepła musiał byś dogrzewać średnio za ok 6 zł/mc, dodając do tego 10zł/mc miesiacznego kosztu użytkowania solarów wychodzi że masz oszczędności ok 4zł/mc. Przy instalacji za 10 tys, zwrot inwestycji będzie po  208 lat  :smile: 

Liwko zastanów się, może warto  :wink: 
Spytaj czy na solary dadzą ci 208 lat gwarancji bo niechciał byś inwestować w nierentowne rozwiązania  :smile: 

GDZIE CI OBROŃCY SOLARÓW - OBUDŹCIE SIĘ, PODNIEŚCIE RĘKAWICE, PRZEKONAJCIE MNIE ŻE SOLARY TO NIE JEST ŚCIEMA.

----------


## Liwko

He, he. Kumpel powiedział mi że sprowadzi mi je z Chin za darmo i się mocno zastanawiam bo nie chce mi się komplikować systemu. Może basen wybuduje? Chociaż ostatniego lata musiałem raczej do rozkładanego basenu dolewać wody ale zimnej :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> Wystarczy policzyć. 
> 200 litrowy bojler ogrzewany najdroższym z możliwych sposobów czyli prądem zagrzeje 200 litrów wody grzałką 2kW w 4 godziny.
> 1kWh kosztuje w nocnej taryfie 0,24 zł czyli tym najdroższym z możliwych sposobów podgrzewania wyjdzie nam 1,92 na dzień czyli niecałe 60 zł/mc.
> 
> Solary w swojej super wypasionej wersji nie grzeją wody "za darmo" jak to jest błędnie wciskane ludziom, tam jest automatyka, tam jest pompa obiegowa. W ofercie, którą dostałem pompka zużywa 40W. Tylko 40 Watów jak zapewniał sprzedawca to taka mała żaróweczka 40W - niewiele.
> To niewiele to 40 W * liczba godzin jakie pracuję dziennie 12h * 31 dni w miesiącu daje ok 14 kWh!!! A te 14 KWh w mojej dziennej taryfie (bo słoneczko nie chce świecić nocą) kosztuje już 0,60gr a więc DARMOWE SOLARY KOSZTUJĄ 10 zł/mc. 
> Zakładam że solary pokryją 80% zapotrzebowania na ciepła wodę czyli koszt podgrzewania bojlera prądem 80% z 60 czyli 12zł/mc + wspomniana wczesniej pompka obiegowa czyli 10 zł. Razem wychodzi ok 22zł/mc kosztu użytkowania solarów. Różnica w kosztach między MANIEM a NIEMANIEM solarów wynosi 38zł na korzyść solarów. 
> 
> Ale chwila solary nie są za darmo, za instalację trzeba wybulić 14 tys. zł więc inwestycja zwróci się po (14 tys / 38zł/m-c) 368 miesiącach czyli po ponad 30 latach


Strasznie nie lubię takiej "kreatywnej księgowości".
1. Liczysz koszt instalacji solarnej (14 tys. zł), ale kosztu bojlera 200litrowego już nie uwzględniasz.
2. Cenę energii do podgrzewania ciepłej wody liczysz w II taryfie 0,24zł/kWh. Być może u Ciebie są takie ceny. U mnie jednak cena 1kWh wynosi w 2 taryfie 0,30793zł/kWh i to bez liczenia kosztów stałych (16,10zł/miesiąc). Z kolei w 1 taryfie energia kosztuje 0,587918zł/kWh.
3. Są oczywiście zestawy, w których pompka ma moc 40W, ale za cenę 14 tys. zł można z pewnością znaleźć takie, w których są bardziej energooszczędne pompki (oczywiście piszę tu o instalacji, w której wystarcza 200litrów ciepłej wody dziennie). Poza tym po to właśnie jest automatyka (mój sterownik pobiera ok. 4W), aby pompka nie pracowała przez cały czas. Do podgrzania 200litrów ciepłej wody wystarczy zestaw z 2 kolektorami płaskimi o powierzchni łącznej 3,5-4,0m2. Taki zestaw w słoneczny dzień ma moc ponad 2kW. Wcześniej wyliczałeś, że do podgrzania 200litrów wystarczy 4h pracy grzałki 2kW, dlaczego więc uważasz, że pompka solarów musi pracować 3 razy dłużej?

----------


## HenoK

> Biorąc pod uwagę zakładany z uzysk z solarów na poziomie 80%, pompą ciepła musiał byś dogrzewać średnio za ok 6 zł/mc, dodając do tego 10zł/mc miesiacznego kosztu użytkowania solarów wychodzi że masz oszczędności ok 4zł/mc. Przy instalacji za 10 tys, zwrot inwestycji będzie po  208 lat


20% z 20zł to 4zł, a nie 6zł. Przy solary podgrzewających 200litrów ciepłej wody dziennie pompka obiegowa pracuje przeciętnie 6h dziennie. Przy cenie energii 0,55zł/kWh i mocy pompki obiegowej 40W daje to miesięczny koszt 4zł. Razem więc będzie to 8zł. Oszczędność wynosi więc ~12zł/miesiąc. Z tym, że odliczyć trzeba miesiące zimowe (od początku listopada do końca lutego). Roczna oszczędność to ~100zł.
To oczywiście pokazuje wyraźnie, że przy pompie ciepła kolektory słoneczne to kiepski pomysł, no chyba, że ma się je praktycznie za darmo, tak jak ja  :smile: .

----------


## pawgar

> Strasznie nie lubię takiej "kreatywnej księgowości".
> 1. Liczysz koszt instalacji solarnej (14 tys. zł), ale kosztu bojlera 200litrowego już nie uwzględniasz.


.
Bojlera nie wliczam, bo jest to urządzenie niezależne od tego czy będę miał solary czy nie. Bojler musi być. Ta samo jak nie wliczam kosztu rurek od ciepłej i zimnej wody.
Co do samego bojlera to może jednak masz rację powinienem liczyć. Bojler (bufor) z dodatkową wężownicą w środku jest droższy od bojlera bez takiej wężownicy dlatego w swojej kreatywnej księgowości racz dodać te koszty.




> 2. Cenę energii do podgrzewania ciepłej wody liczysz w II taryfie 0,24zł/kWh. Być może u Ciebie są takie ceny. U mnie jednak cena 1kWh wynosi w 2 taryfie 0,30793zł/kWh i to bez liczenia kosztów stałych (16,10zł/miesiąc). Z kolei w 1 taryfie energia kosztuje 0,587918zł/kWh.


Wodę grzej tylko w 2 taryfie. Bufor podtrzyma temperaturę w ciągu dnia a prąd w tej taryfie masz o 50% tańszy. 
Co do samych cen, chłopie zmień sprzedawce energii elektrycznej. Prąd to też towar. Taki spec a nie umie wybrać tańszego prądu.
http://maszwybor.ure.gov.pl/




> 3. Są oczywiście zestawy, w których pompka ma moc 40W, ale za cenę 14 tys. zł można z pewnością znaleźć takie, w których są bardziej energooszczędne 
> (...)
>  dlaczego więc uważasz, że pompka solarów musi pracować 3 razy dłużej?


 Takie informacje dostaję od sprzedawców. Także i to że 40W pompka to pomijalne zużycie. Moimi wyliczeniami pokazuję, że tak nie jest.




> 20% z 20zł to 4zł, a nie 6zł.


Tak, w istocie ale w takim razie jeszcze bardziej to pogrąża solary względem pompy ciepła.

----------


## niktspecjalny

kolo Liwko chciał bym zarżał na plus dla solarów więc rżę.Drogi kolego i wszyscy przeciwnicy solarów.....Tak,tak tak,dokupię w niedalekiej przyszłości solary by mieć je na całym dachu. Będę wszystko robił by kumulować energię z nich pozyskaną w zb.np.CWU.Nastawiam zbiorników i będę handlował wodą.Mam je jak na razie za darmo i zajebiście się ciesze gdy oprócz basenu w lecie mogę mieć w zimie chwilę przyjemności.PC mnie nie rajcuje.Wodę mam z ziemi za friko.Przeciwnikom solarów powiem by inwestowali w bardziej opłacalne -ekologiczne urządzonka.Pal gazem drogi liwko .....co z tego ,że zdrożał ...zdrożeje jeszcze raz.

pzdr

----------


## Liwko

> Mam je jak na razie za darmo


 I dlatego je polecasz?



> Pal gazem drogi liwko .....co z tego ,że zdrożał ...zdrożeje jeszcze raz.


  :big grin:  Palę prądem, a dokładnie tanią polską pompą ciepła :smile:  CWU mam za 20-30zł miesięcznie. Solary też mogę dostać za darmo ale po co?

----------


## HenoK

> .
> Co do samych cen, chłopie zmień sprzedawce energii elektrycznej. Prąd to też towar. Taki spec a nie umie wybrać tańszego prądu.
> http://maszwybor.ure.gov.pl/


Z tego co pamiętam, to na ten temat była już dyskusja. Ten wybór jest tylko pozorny. Większość dostawców stosuje różnego rodzaju "kruczki", które powodują, że w praktyce nie opłaca się zmieniać dostawcy energii. 
Podałem Ci ceny energii, które obecnie płacę. Rocznie zużywam w 1 taryfie ok. 3100kWh i w 2 taryfie 4700kWh, za co płacę w ciągu roku (razem z opłatami stałymi) ~3400zł.
Mój dystrybutor i dostawca energii to ENERGA o/Słupsk. Jeżeli znajdziesz mi tańszego dostawcę, to odpalam Ci 50% z rocznych oszczędności. Co ty na to ?

----------


## HenoK

> Pal gazem drogi liwko .....co z tego ,że zdrożał ...zdrożeje jeszcze raz.


Jak na razie to : Spadaja ceny gazu

----------


## ProStaś

> butelek i puszek na prętach wbitych w ziemię (kret rył jeszcze bardziej szczególnie w okolicach wbitych prętów)


Trza go było nie rozśmieszać.

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> ... Może basen wybuduje? ...


A ten basen to opłacalna inwestycja?  :smile: 




> ... Jeżeli znajdziesz mi tańszego dostawcę, to odpalam Ci 50% z rocznych oszczędności. Co ty na to ?


Znalazłem:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NyOIvWiI0k
 :wink: 
Pzdr.

----------


## Liwko

> A ten basen to opłacalna inwestycja?


Czy ja wiem, może jakieś bilet, kiełbaski, piwko. Z czegoś w końcu trzeba żyć :wink:

----------


## Liwko

Znalazłem: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NyOIvWiI0k
Nie no mistrzostwo  :wave:

----------


## HenoK

> Znalazłem: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NyOIvWiI0k
> Nie no mistrzostwo


Przy okazji można prąd chomikować  :wink: .
Tylko ile chomików musiałbym zatrudnić aby uzyskać rocznie 7800kWh.
Trzeba by wiedzieć jaki jest przelicznik "chomika mechanicznego"/kWh  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: .

----------


## pawgar

> Mój dystrybutor i dostawca energii to ENERGA o/Słupsk. Jeżeli znajdziesz mi tańszego dostawcę, to odpalam Ci 50% z rocznych oszczędności. Co ty na to ?


Jasne, że podejmuję rękawice. Założyłem nowy wątek "Konkurs- Kto znajdzie najtańszą taryfę dla HenoK"  :wink:

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> Przy okazji można prąd chomikować .
> Tylko ile chomików musiałbym zatrudnić aby uzyskać rocznie 7800kWh.
> Trzeba by wiedzieć jaki jest przelicznik "chomika mechanicznego"/kWh   .


Ok, ale to ze mną musisz się teraz podzielić a nie z Liwko  :wink:

----------


## ProStaś

> Ok, ale to ze mną musisz się teraz podzielić a nie z Liwko


Najpierw z HenoK - iem policzcie COP chomika, a potem się dzielta kasą......

----------


## majki

Ponieważ jestem w doskonałym nastroju  :wink:  to musze napisać, że mnie PGE dopłaca jeszcze 250 zyla za prąd ( zużycie za ostatnie pół roku ).
Na bogaaaaatoooooo  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## goike

> To tak na wyrywki:
> 
> 
> Jak ktoś ma małą działkę, to piwnica się przydaje.
> 
> 
> Idealny sposób na zasyfienie sobie poziomu mieszkalnego.
> 
> 
> ...


Ad. 1 Tu się zgodzę
Ad.2 Tu się nie do końca zgadzam. osobne pomieszczenie - kotłownia z osobnym wejściem od dworu, oczywiście połączona również z cześcią mieszkalną - w jaki sposób zasyfiię sobie cały dom? Co ja z opałem będę latał po całym domu? A może popiół rozsypywał po wszystkich podłogach. Zalety - nie ma biegania po schodach . W każdej chwili mogę sobie zajrzeć co się dzieje i nie zajmuje to tyle czasu. Nie ma dźwigania opału i popiołu po schodach itd. Piwnica też jest połączona z częścią mieszkalną i wtedy o dziwo się nie roznosi!?. Wady? Żona ma również blisko do kotłowni więc nie zaznasz człowieku spokoju w swojej ostoi.
Ad.3 . Instalacje te trochę kosztują. W normatywnie ocieplonym domu straty ciepła przez wentylację grawitacyjną nie sa tak stosunkowo duże jak w domu dobrze ocieplonym a bardzo czesto ludzie do "standardowego" domu pakują takie nowinki. Solary to w ogóle narazie nie opłacalna inwestycja. W warunkach polskich to już chyba lepiej  zapewnić sobie ciepłą wodę  latem"za darmo" wystawiając na słońce pomalowany na czarno zbiornik.
Ad.4 Ta instalacja potrzebna, tamta też, jak zbierze się to wszystko do kupy to wyjdzie niezła sumka. A takie pytanie, bo się nie znam jak czyści sie przewody  od centralnego odkurzania? W ogóle często używacie odkurzacza w domu? U mnie nie ma dywanów. Wszystko czyszczone i zmiatane na mokro. Odkurzacz jest przydatny bardzo rzadko.
Ad. 5 NIe polemizuję.

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> Ad.2 Tu się nie do końca zgadzam. osobne pomieszczenie - kotłownia z osobnym wejściem od dworu, oczywiście połączona również z cześcią mieszkalną - w jaki sposób zasyfiię sobie cały dom? Co ja z opałem będę latał po całym domu? A może popiół rozsypywał po wszystkich podłogach. Zalety - nie ma biegania po schodach . W każdej chwili mogę sobie zajrzeć co się dzieje i nie zajmuje to tyle czasu. Nie ma dźwigania opału i popiołu po schodach itd. Piwnica też jest połączona z częścią mieszkalną i wtedy o dziwo się nie roznosi!?. Wady? Żona ma również blisko do kotłowni więc nie zaznasz człowieku spokoju w swojej ostoi.


A jak przywożą Ci węgiel, sypią go bezpośrednio do kotłowni czy jednak nosisz?
Pył węglowy, kurz - myślę, że masz tego troche w części mieszkalnej przez przejście z kotłowni.
Znajomy ma budynek gospodarczy nie połączony bezpośrednio z domem - tam ma kotłownie.




> Ad.3 . Instalacje te trochę kosztują. W normatywnie ocieplonym domu straty ciepła przez wentylację grawitacyjną nie sa tak stosunkowo duże jak w domu dobrze ocieplonym a bardzo czesto ludzie do "standardowego" domu pakują takie nowinki. Solary to w ogóle narazie nie opłacalna inwestycja. W warunkach polskich to już chyba lepiej  zapewnić sobie ciepłą wodę  latem"za darmo" wystawiając na słońce pomalowany na czarno zbiornik.


Ja bym jednak nie budował domu z wentylacją grawitacyjną, skoro można to dziś zrobić lepiej. Pamiętam z rodzinnego domu wiecznie zaparowane szyby w oknach zimą, zwłaszcza w kuchni w porze obiadowej. Wentylacja mechaniczna to nie tylko mniejsze straty, to również komfort.
A co do kolektorów, czy ktoś z szanownych krytyków tego typu instalacji, brał pod uwagę dofinansowanie z NFOŚiGW licząc opłacalność?

Pzdr.

----------


## Liwko

> ja mam piwnicę, i jak przyjedzie opał to otworzę okno do węglowni i węgiel sam wpadnie do piwnicy, dokładnie tak samo jak robili to ludzie 50 lat temu, zupełnie nie rozumiem po co mam biegać z tym opałem po schodach ??


Przyznam że kompletnie cie nie rozumiem. Raz piszesz że zasila cię Dalkia Łódź a teraz że wsypujesz węgiel do piwnicy?

----------


## fenix2

Ja uważam że wejście do piwnicy musi być z zewnątrz a drugie od środka. Bo nie wyobrażam sobie żeby przy ujemnych temperaturach wychodzić na dwór tylko po to żeby sprawdzić coś tam w kotowi słychać czy wsiąść słoiczek przetworów. A na zewnątrz po to żeby popiołu nie wynosić przez główne drzwi i nie zasyfić wszystkiego.

----------


## HenoK

> Przyznam że kompletnie cie nie rozumiem. Raz piszesz że zasila cię Dalkia Łódź a teraz że wsypujesz węgiel do piwnicy?


Nie każdy ma tylko jeden dom  :wink: .

----------


## Liwko

> Ja uważam że wejście do piwnicy musi być z zewnątrz a drugie od środka. Bo nie wyobrażam sobie żeby przy ujemnych temperaturach wychodzić na dwór tylko po to żeby sprawdzić coś tam w kotowi słychać czy wsiąść słoiczek przetworów. A na zewnątrz po to żeby popiołu nie wynosić przez główne drzwi i nie zasyfić wszystkiego.


Piwnicę się budowało między innymi po to żeby trzymać w niej opał a w XXI wieku kopciuchy to pomyłka! Jeżeli piwnica to na bilard, barek, kino. Ale to trochę droga impreza.

----------


## Liwko

> Nie każdy ma tylko jeden dom .


A w którym mieszka?

----------


## fenix2

> Piwnicę się budowało między innymi po to żeby trzymać w niej opał a w XXI wieku kopciuchy to pomyłka! Jeżeli piwnica to na bilard, barek, kino. Ale to trochę droga impreza.


 Fakt. Ale nie każdy ma gaz "na działce", a olej i prąd drogi.

----------


## Liwko

> Fakt. Ale nie każdy ma gaz "na działce", a olej i prąd drogi.


Olej na pewno ale czy prąd jest drogi? U mnie w domu wszystko na prąd.

----------


## fenix2

> Olej na pewno ale czy prąd jest drogi? U mnie w domu wszystko na prąd.


Wszystko to znaczy co ? 
No telewizora na gaz nie wymyślili chyba.  :wink: 

Prądem ogrzewać można ale trzeba już wtedy pasywny domek i reku, a nie każdy chce, nie każdego stać.

----------


## Liwko

> Wszystko to znaczy co ? 
> No telewizora na gaz nie wymyślili chyba. 
> 
> Prądem ogrzewać można ale trzeba już wtedy pasywny domek i reku, a nie każdy chce, nie każdego stać.


Telewizor zapewne nie ale już kuchenka to na prąd (indukcja). Pasywnego wcale nie trzeba bo można normalnie ocieplić i wstawić PC i rachunki na pewno nikogo nie zrujnują.

----------


## an-bud

> Telewizor zapewne nie ale już kuchenka to na prąd (indukcja). Pasywnego wcale nie trzeba bo można normalnie ocieplić i wstawić PC i rachunki na pewno nikogo nie zrujnują.


To taniej wyjdzie pasywny  :yes:

----------


## Liwko

> To taniej wyjdzie pasywny


Jak mi z mojego projektu zrobisz pasywniaka to pewnie Nobel będzie ci się należał :wink:

----------


## an-bud

> Jak mi z mojego projektu zrobisz pasywniaka to pewnie Nobel będzie ci się należał


To po kij taki głupi projekt ....

----------


## Liwko

> To po kij taki głupi projekt ....


Projekt jest zarąbisty a pasywne są do dupy bo problem z uzyskami ciepła i brak komfortu cieplnego a jeszcze CWU trzeba czymś grzać. Ogólnie do dupy.

----------


## an-bud

> Projekt jest zarąbisty a pasywne są do dupy bo problem z uzyskami ciepła i brak komfortu cieplnego a jeszcze CWU trzeba czymś grzać. Ogólnie do dupy.


No tak.. "mądrzejsza inaczej" jest pc :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> No tak.. "mądrzejsza inaczej" jest pc


Zdecydowanie :smile:

----------


## goike

> ja mam piwnicę, i jak przyjedzie opał to otworzę okno do węglowni i węgiel sam wpadnie do piwnicy, dokładnie tak samo jak robili to ludzie 50 lat temu, zupełnie nie rozumiem po co mam biegać z tym opałem po schodach ??


A jak popiół wynosisz? Da rady przez okienko, czy trzeba po schodach?  Opcję z okienkiem zrzutowym znam. Szybko się zrzuca. Jak węgiel w workach to pół biedy ale jak luzem to cała piwnica w pyle. No i koło domu czarną plamę trzeba pozamiatać, ale i tak jest to wygodniejsze niż biegac po schodach codziennie. Jak opał w workach to tak jak pisałem na pewno droższy. Żeby nie było nie jestem zagorzałym przeciwnikiem węgla. Wychowałem się na węglu. I teraz też  palę weglem. Nie mam dostępu do gazu. Gdybym miał dostęp nie wiem na co bym się przestawił. Wg zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło wyszło mi że na gaz wydałbym w 2009/2010 około 4 400 a na węgiel wydałem niecałe 3 tys. (bez kosztu podgrzania wody użytkowej).
Z tą piwnicą i schodami to oprócz aspektu ekonomicznego budowy tej dodatkowej kondygnacji chodzi mi o to że ludzie ładują w piwnicy swoje zapasy na zimę, zapasy bieżącej żywności, napoje , kotłownię a potem się wkurzają że muszą biegać po to wszystko kilkanaście razy dziennie po schodach. Do kotłowni tez im się schodzić nie chce. A tak jak kotłownia jest obok na tym samym poziomie np. obok korytarza to łatwiej tam trafić w ciągu dnia kikla razy. Ja wiem że kotły z podajnikiem nie wymagają tak częstego zaglądania ale jak ktoś ma starego typu piec, gdzie co jakiś czas trzeba podrzucić to już gorzej. Tak samo spiżarnia koło kuchni to wygodniejsze rozwiązanie niż bieganie co chwilę do piwnicy.
Natomiast podoba mi się pomysł urządzenia na poziomie piwnicy jeśli już jest i  jeśli jest na to miejsce, pomieszczenia z siłownią, salą ćwiczeń , stołem bilardowym, do tenisa stołowego i co tam sobie jeszcze kto zamarzy. Wtedy obok mała piwniczka z winem jakimś żarciem oraz mała łazieneczka bardzo wskazana.

----------


## goike

> A co do kolektorów, czy ktoś z szanownych krytyków tego typu instalacji, brał pod uwagę dofinansowanie z NFOŚiGW licząc opłacalność?
> 
> Pzdr.


Akurat w sprawach finansowych jestem mocny jak mi się wydaje. Był poza tym dodatek na ten temat do muratora. Tam jest napisane co należy uwzględnić przy liczeniu opłacalności. Np. również to, że dofinansowanie z NFOŚiGW wymaga odprowadzenia podatku od nieodpłatnie otrzymanego wsparcia finansowego a także to ze dofinansowanie jest udzielane do zaciagniętego kredytu na ten cel. Jak wyłoży się własne pieniądze to nie ma dofinansowania . Poza tym gdzieś tu na forum był na ten temat wątek. Sugerowano tam również że oprocentowanie tych kredytów jest nieco wieksze niż normalnie np. w ramach kredytu hipotecznego.

----------


## tatamarek

Kurcze no nie mogłem się powstrzymać, Sorry jak kogoś uraziłem :big grin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i53C7...layer_embedded

----------


## Liwko

tatamarek, przeca ja ten link mam pod spodem :big grin: 
To jest jeden z najlepszych skeczy jakie widziałem wiec stąd  Liwko :big grin: 
A zobacz inne ich skecze, np. ten
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u03Lc...eature=related

----------


## tatamarek

Nie zauważyłem, ale byłem przekonany że to znasz  :big grin:

----------


## pawgar

> dofinansowanie z NFOŚiGW wymaga odprowadzenia podatku od nieodpłatnie otrzymanego wsparcia finansowego a także to ze dofinansowanie jest udzielane do zaciagniętego kredytu na ten cel. Jak wyłoży się własne pieniądze to nie ma dofinansowania . Poza tym gdzieś tu na forum był na ten temat wątek. Sugerowano tam również że oprocentowanie tych kredytów jest nieco wieksze niż normalnie np. w ramach kredytu hipotecznego.


Uwielbiam to. Jak nie można opchnąć jakiegoś produktu, to dorabia mu się łatkę "produkt ekologiczny". A na takim przydomku można ładnie zarobić.
Solary bez dofinansowanie kosztują dajmy na to 14 tys. 
Do tego oprocentowanie w banku + podatek + serwisant, który w niektórych solarach musi raz do roku je serwisować.
I w rezultacie Solary z dofinansowaniem 50% są droższe niż solary bez dofinansowania.
Dla mnie rewelacja. 

Ja chcę sprzedawać ekologiczne produkty. Nic tyle nie przynosi zysku co EKOLOGIA.
Biopaliwa, solary, biomasa, podatek ekologiczny dla złomowanych samochodów.
Panie ale to jest drogie i jest to lipa. Tak Panie ale ekologiczne. To jest trendy.

A co tam pójdę dalej. Poproszę Ue aby dała mi kilka milionów dotacji na rozwój nowych technologii.
A jako że EKo jest w modzie musze wymyiślić coś absolutnie chybionego ale idąc z dychem czasu ...ekologicznego.

Proponuję ośrodek badawczy na urzadzeniami FREE ENERGY czerpiące energię z kosmosu i magnetyzmu ziemi. W borszurce o dotacje napiszę, że badania nad nowymi energiami pozwoli wyeliminować drogie instalacje solarne, czy PC i zdywersyfikować  (trudne słowo) okresowe przerwy w dostawie pradu dla gospodarstw domowych poprzez zastosowanie autonomicznych systemów zasilających.
Do któregoś tam roku mamy w systemie energetycnzym Polski wdrożyć ileś % energi pochodzących z źródeł odnawialnych,  także sukces dofinansowania mam pewny.

Ktoś pomoże? Ktoś się dołłącza. Będę potrzebował dużo mądrych głów ipomysłów

----------


## Liwko

> drogie instalacje solarne, czy PC


Nie porównuj solarów z PC bo zaraz się zacznie :wink:

----------


## pawgar

> Nie porównuj solarów z PC bo zaraz się zacznie


 Liwko, ostatnio przeczytałem bardzo mądre zdanie i aż pozwole je sobie tu zacytować:




> Problem z energooszczednością jest jeden. Ludzie w zapomnieniu szukają systemów oszczędzających energię a tu nie tylko o oszczędzanie energii chodzi,
> tu chodzi przede wszytkim o oszczędzanie pieniędzy.


Według mnie to jest maksyma, którą należałoby powiesić na ścianie.

I tak w moim prywatnym, osobistym małym świecie zakup PCjest bez sensu lub pisząc bardziej dyplomatycznie - jest raczej ekonomicznej nieuzasadniony.

Na podstawie moich wyliczeń szacuję , że mam dom energooszczędny czyli w miesiącu grzewczym będę wydawał ok 450zł na ogrzewania. Grzeję się prądem w 2 taryfie.
Zakum PC pozwoli mi zmiejszyć wydatki o połowę ale koszt PC będzie się zwracał przez 15-20 lat. Czy warto.

Dodatkowo w dobie globalnego ocieplenia (choć ostatnie srogie zimy na to nie wskazują) będzie coraz cieplej i będę coraz to mniej płacił za ogrzewanie.
A co jak za 10 lat mi się PC zepsuje? Kolejny zakup i kolejne utopione pieniądze. Czy też jest PC z 10-15 letnią gwarancją? 
Ja za PC do CO dziękuję, wolę prostsze i pewniejsze rozwiązania.

----------


## Liwko

Ja poszedłem w innym kierunku. Standardowe ocieplenie projektu który nigdy nie był by energooszczędny (pamiętaj że wiele jest takich i nie każdy chce inny tylko po to by mało płacić, nie każdy też ma odpowiednią działkę dla zysków słonecznych więc do sprawy trzeba podchodzić bardzo indywidualnie) i kupiłem tanią polską PC za kwotę niższą niż solary. Oczywiście DZ w moim przypadku mogło by kosztować nie 10tyś. a 6 gdybym zrobił poziome. Jak widzisz nie są to kwoty zwalające z nóg więc okres zwrotu nie jest tak długi jak się pisze. Przy jednym zamachu mam od razu załatwioną sprawę CWU. Oczywiście, im bardziej dom energooszczędny tym mniejszy sens instalacji PC ale na te dodatkowe ocieplenie trzeba też wydać nie mało pieniędzy. Na same okna musiałbym wydać 10 000 więcej nie mówiąc o bardzo dużych drzwiach bez wiatrołapu. PC pozwoliła mi na pozostawienie projektu bez większych zmian i przy tym na niskie rachunki.
Wrzucając PC do jednego kotła co solary wyrządzasz krzywdę bo ludzie zamiast interesować się tym tematem idą w śmieciuchy i jeszcze do tego dokładają inne systemy więc często po prostu przepłacają.
Ja osobiście nie mam nic do Legalettu, nie znam się na nim. Za to dla mnie najważniejsze że jest to też system bezobsługowy. 
Pzdr

----------


## tatamarek

@Liwko- no ale co zrobisz jak w  wyniku awarii prąd Ci  wyłączą powiedzmy na tydzień?

----------


## ProStaś

> @Liwko- no ale co zrobisz jak w  wyniku awarii prąd Ci  wyłączą powiedzmy na tydzień?


Jeśli masz ogrzewanie rozprowadzane samą grawitacją (oczywiście są takie instalacje) to takie pytanie jest na miejscu.
Ale jeśli nie masz, to zadaj je sobie samemu, bo Ciebie też ono dotyczy.

pzdr

----------


## Liwko

Żyję na tym świecie już nie krótko i nawet za komuny nie zdarzyło się by prądu nie było dłużej niż jeden dzień. Ok, zeszłoroczne awarie gdzieś w Polsce pokazały że tak może być, to co zakładać zapasowy piec z obiegiem grawitacyjnym?
W zdecydowanej większości przypadków będzie potrzebny albo agregat albo kominek, ale zwykły bez płaszcza.

----------


## pawgar

> @Liwko- no ale co zrobisz jak w  wyniku awarii prąd Ci  wyłączą powiedzmy na tydzień?


A jaką masz alternatywę? Pompki obiegowe, kominki z płaszczem wodnym, piece na ekogroszek z automatyką. Dużo urządzeń masz na prąd. Pomyśl też jakie konsekwencje masz w inteligentnym domy gdy nawet sobie żaluzji nie opuścisz wychodząc do pracy, a w starszych typach bram zdarzało  się że byś miał problem nawet z wyjechaniem ze swojej posesji.

Dla nadto zapobiegliwych mam takie rozwiązanie.
Biorąc też znikomą liczbę takich wyłączeń w ostatniej dekadzie proponuję odkładać 10-20zł/mc "na wszelki wypadek".
po 5 latach będzie 800-1600zł na dowolnym oprocentowanym koncie a to starczy np: na tydzień ciągłej pracy agregatu.

Jak po pięciu latach nie ma przerw to jesteś do przodu i możesz dalej spać spokojnie powiększając kapitał z kupki "na wszelki wypadek".
A gdy masz awarię to używasz agregatu do czasu usunięcia usterki.

Później tylko przez następne 5 lat szarpiesz się z ZE o zwrot kasy za niezgodne z umową wyłączenie prądu i po sprawie. 
po 10 latach masz następne 800-1600zł oraz zwrot z ZE to razem nawet może być 3200zł. Czysty interes  :wink:  ma sie rozumieć "na wszelki wypadek"

A generatorek np taki:
http://allegro.pl/mar-agregat-genera...339301252.html
*KIPOR 
IG 2000Ti DIGITAL**
* **
 **




 *DANE TECHNICZNE*  *Moc znamionowa ( W ) : 1600*  *Moc maksymalna ( W ) : 2000*  *Napięcie ( V ) : 230/ 12
* *Typ silnika : 4 - suw*  *Moc silnika ( kM ): 2,0*  *Pojemność silnika ( cm3 ) : 105,6*  *Rodzaj paliwa : bezołowiowe*  *Poziom hałasu ( dB-A ) : 61 - 73*  *Zużycie paliwa ( l / kWh ) : 0,5* *Pojemność zbiornika ( I ) : 3,7*  *Waga ( kg ) : 22*  *Wymiary ( lxdxh ) : 549 x 291 x 405
* *ZALETY* *•* *Zasilanie urządzeń elektronicznych*  *- ups, komputer, monitor, TV itp.
**•* *Dodatkowe wyjście 12 V
* *•* *Wysoka jakość wykonania*  *•** Niski poziom hałasu*  *•** Niewielka waga*  *•** Ergonomiczna budowa*  *•** Łatwy transport i obsługa*  *•* *Wbudowany czujnik przeciążenia*  *•** Wbudowany czujnik ciśnienia oleju*  *•** Technologia inwerterowa*  *•* *Podwójne napięcie wyjściowe*  *•** Podwójna częstotliwość wyjściowa*  *•** Unikalny system chłodzenia powietrzem*  *•** Ograniczona emisja szkodliwych spalin*  *•** Automatyczna regulacja obrotów w zależności od obciążenia*  *•** Ekonomiczne zużycie paliwa*  *•** Renomowana firma Kipor gwarantuje wysoką*

----------


## tomek131

Żeby zasilić Legalett trzeba taki z demobilu wojskowy -najtaniej wyjdzie

----------


## pawgar

> Żeby zasilić Legalett trzeba taki z demobilu wojskowy -najtaniej wyjdzie


Tomeczku jak miło że wpadłeś. Pozdrawiam świątecznie.
Wszystkiego najlepszego dla ciebie i rodziny.

A po co agregat do Legalettu?

Przecież Legalett to kilka 48 000kg (48 ton) masy akumulacyjnej trzymającej ciepełko jak termos.
Pokaż mi inne takie akumulacyjne rozwiązanie. Kominek akumulacyjny? Piece akumulacyjne? Nie masz na rynku innej takiej masy akumulacyjnej jak Legalett. Nawet podłogówki wodne odpadają w przedbiegach.

Jak wysiądzie prąd to przy Legalecie jeszcze przez kilka dni będzie grzać sama płyta.

----------


## tomek131

mówimy o awariach typu 10-14dni bez prądu.Takie były przecież

----------


## Liwko

> mówimy o awariach typu 10-14dni bez prądu.Takie były przecież


Ognisko domowe na pewno pomoże przetrwać najgorsze :wink:

----------


## fenix2

> Ognisko domowe na pewno pomoże przetrwać najgorsze



I herbatka z prądem.  :wink:

----------


## eniu

do dupy taka pyskówka - może o kominkach - upatruję tu więcej pyskaczy...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> do dupy taka pyskówka - może o kominkach - upatruję tu więcej pyskaczy...



A masz kominek???Bo jak nie to do dup..y ,że tu wlazłeś.

----------


## Liwko

Ale masz, gaz, kopciucha i solary więc to jest dopiero do dupy.

----------


## eniu

Gaz to miałem wczoraj - chociaż dzisiaj też jakoś bliżej ścian chadzam...
Solary są dla głupich (no może kogoś ruszy!)
A kominki mam 2 ( a nawet 2,5)

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ale masz, gaz, kopciucha i solary więc to jest dopiero do dupy.


Tak tak. Nie mam jeszcze tylko PC,reku i ciebie za serwisanta.Twoja oszczędność jest wprost porażająca. za PC prawie nic nie zapłaciłeś w stosunku do moich solarów.Energi nie pobiera prawie nic dzięki czemu w domu małe masz zużycie gazu którego nie masz.W kominku prawie nie grzejesz bo w domu i tak z PC jest 29 stC.CWU masz cały czas na super poziomie .........krzywa niezmienna 65 stC.

Liwko ...Liwko leć po piwko....drugiej części nie zapodam bo ci się PC zepsuje.No właśnie nigdzie nie piszesz jaką żywotność będzie miała twoja PC....Dzieląc cię z twojej nawijki ..gdzieś cirka na 50 to chyba z ćwierć wieku ..no nie liwko???.......Zapomniałem ,że ty masz tą z górnej półki ...w dole może siedzieć właśnie te ćwierć wieku a co nie daj BÓG jak ją trafi szlag te se z dołu zrobisz schron.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Gaz to miałem wczoraj - chociaż dzisiaj też jakoś bliżej ścian chadzam...
> Solary są dla głupich (no może kogoś ruszy!)
> A kominki mam 2 ( a nawet 2,5)


Chyba więcej patrząc nie tylko na siebie..,a solary rzeczywiście są dla głupich szczególnie jak są w zastraszającej ilości na dachu w "chudy byk" hektolitrów do zagrzania np 10 szt WCWU

----------


## eniu

> Chyba więcej patrząc nie tylko na siebie..,a solary rzeczywiście są dla głupich szczególnie jak są w zastraszającej ilości na dachu w "chudy byk" hektolitrów do zagrzania np 10 szt WCWU


Hejka!
to ma być pyskówka ,miałeś mnie opr. ,a ty prozą piszesz

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Hejka!
> to ma być pyskówka ,miałeś mnie opr. ,a ty prozą piszesz



siemanella!
Widzisz,są różne rodzaje pyskówki ta w sposób delikatny uzmysławia czytającemu kim jest obcy z dialogu piszący ,że solary są dla głupich.

----------


## Liwko

No to mamy pierwszego zagotowanego :big grin:  Jak tam panie nikt, przygotowany na każdą ewentualność, wojna nie straszna?

----------


## Liwko

Solary nie są dla głupich, są dla mądrych mieszkających w Hiszpanii, Grecji czy Chorwacji  :wave:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> No to mamy pierwszego zagotowanego Jak tam panie nikt, przygotowany na każdą ewentualność, wojna nie straszna?


W przeciwieństwie do ciebie gotowanie mi nie straszne.I nie powiem troszku o tym wiem .O tobie niestety powiedzieć tego nie można.Wiesz może to i lepiej bo co ty kur...wiesz o solarach i gotowaniu  :big grin:   ???

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Solary nie są dla głupich, są dla mądrych mieszkających w Hiszpanii, Grecji czy Chorwacji


Ale ty jesteś ętęligętny inaczej.Czegóż to tylko w tych krajach???To może PC tylko w Afryce???  :wave:

----------


## eniu

> Ale ty jesteś ętęligętny inaczej.Czegóż to tylko w tych krajach???To może PC tylko w Afryce???


do schładzania , czemu nie...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> do schładzania , czemu nie...


Do schładzania???Nie za ciepło dajesz z kominka???

----------


## eniu

> Do schładzania???Nie za ciepło dajesz z kominka???


nie załapałeś - a może ja ? pompa ciepła u nas grzeje to może w Afryce chłodzi ?

Słońce dla Eskimosa to luxus i ciepełko a murzynek Bambo sie poci...

----------


## Liwko

Dla przykładu panie nikt, dla przykładu. U nas próbuje się je ludziom wciskać za pomocą pseudo dofinansowań.
Jak ktoś mógł wpaść na tak durnowaty pomysł by mając gaz zamontować i solary i kopciucha??? Lekarza!

----------


## eniu

> Dla przykładu panie nikt, dla przykładu. U nas próbuje się je ludziom wciskać za pomocą pseudo dofinansowań.
> Jak ktoś mógł wpaść na tak durnowaty pomysł by mając gaz zamontować i solary i kopciucha??? Lekarza!


kurka wodna,
dobrze wam idzie i we właściwym miejscu...

Liwko- oskar (lub piwko) za wątek

pozdro

----------


## Liwko

No my Wielkopolanie musimy się trzymać razem, nie eniu :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Dla przykładu panie nikt, dla przykładu. U nas próbuje się je ludziom wciskać za pomocą pseudo dofinansowań.
> Jak ktoś mógł wpaść na tak durnowaty pomysł by mając gaz zamontować i solary i kopciucha??? Lekarza!


Wiesz co "paliwko" gdzie ty widzisz ten błąd........Weź tak ęteligętnie po swojemu łopatologicznie wyjedź z wykładem większej przydatności  jednego ze źródeł ciepełka względem drugiego.To jak ty paliwko masz PC to po grzyba ci kominek???Wspomagasz się a PC w przyszłym schronie zrogowacieje i się skiepści.Wytłumaczę ci tak "człowieku z czarnego lądu".Solary które ktosiek ma w domu według ciebie do dupy przy dobrym szczęściu podgrzewają w okresie letnim(wyjdę ci na przeciw)dwa miesiące CWU.!0 miesięcy milczą.Nadanrzasz.....KZPŁW wpięty w układ CO i CWU przy złych warunkach na zewn potrafi obsłużyć bardzo pokaźny dom przez cały rok nawet w lecie.Piec gazowy założyłem bo przeciwieństwie do ciebie miałem go w zasięgu ręki.Nadal nadanrzasz???Paliwko PC nie lekarzuj mi tu "świń z tobą nie pasałem"jakby to powiedział Pawlak.
  czy jeszcze można ci jakoś pomóc???

----------


## Liwko

> To jak ty paliwko masz PC to po grzyba ci kominek???


Dla przyjemności panie nikt, dla przyjemności. Słyszałeś o czymś takim siedząc w kotłowni i srając się z kopciuchem chociaż gaz podpięty i przesyłowe i tak trzeba zapłacić a latem gdy solarki wodę zapewniają to przesyłowe i tak trzeba zapłacić?
Panie nikt, trzeba było jeszcze kominek z płaszczem sobie lajsnąć, a co jek szaleć to szaleć. :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Dla przyjemności panie nikt, dla przyjemności. Słyszałeś o czymś takim siedząc w kotłowni i srając się z kopciuchem chociaż gaz podpięty i przesyłowe i tak trzeba zapłacić a latem gdy solarki wodę zapewniają to przesyłowe i tak trzeba zapłacić?
> Panie nikt, trzeba było jeszcze kominek z płaszczem sobie lajsnąć, a co jek szaleć to szaleć.


Czy ty mnie czytasz??Może ni pij tyle przy PC.KZPŁW mam i drugiego mi nie trza.A ty to kur...masz ojca dyrektora w ZTE bo za PC to nijakiego przesyłu nie płacisz???doktora.Silnik pompy masz wpięty do AP?

W KZPŁW jadę zawsze dla przyjemności a dla drugiej przyjemności to naucz się liczyć przesyłowe ...tylko nie to stałe ,to drugie,które u mnie jest bardzo hepi.

----------


## Liwko

To ty masz faktycznie jeszcze kominek z płaszczem :big grin:  O la Boga :big grin: 
Czyli masz gaz+solary+kopciucha+kominek z płaszczem? Czy nie tak? :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 
A ty panie nikt nie płacisz za przesyłowe prądu? Powiem ci jeszcze coś, mam taryfę weekendową i średnia za kWh dla całego domu wychodzi nawet w miesiącach letnich 40gr :smile:

----------


## eniu

> To ty masz faktycznie jeszcze kominek z płaszczem O la Boga
> Czyli masz gaz+solary+kopciucha+kominek z płaszczem? Czy nie tak?
> A ty panie nikt nie płacisz za przesyłowe prądu? Powiem ci jeszcze coś, mam taryfę weekendową i średnia za kWh dla całego domu wychodzi nawet w miesiącach letnich 40gr


A fe ,40 gr - toż to wstyd sie przyznać...

----------


## Liwko

> A fe ,40 gr - toż to wstyd sie przyznać...


No faktycznie bo pan nikt ma prawdopodobnie około 55gr :big grin: 
Nie ma go tutaj? Pewnie w kotłowni siedzi.

----------


## eniu

> No faktycznie bo pan nikt ma prawdopodobnie około 55gr
> Nie ma go tutaj? Pewnie w kotłowni siedzi.


Nieżle poszło ,ładna strona ,przed przejściem na 18 przydałby się jakiś mocniejszy akcent ,albo świeża krew  -  dalej pierdoły ,co ?,ani be ,ani me ino czytjo za frico   ...

----------


## eniu

> Nieżle poszło ,ładna strona ,przed przejściem na 18 przydałby się jakiś mocniejszy akcent ,albo świeża krew  -  dalej pierdoły ,co ?,ani be ,ani me ino czytjo za frico   ...


sam se popisze   JAK PISZESZ ĆWOKU ? Pisze sie czytajum

----------


## Liwko

A to prawdziwa rzadkość tego forum aby ktoś sam siebie opindolił. Ale z sobą pojechałeś, no, no pełen szacun.

----------


## eniu

nudno bez nikta ...człowiek na łeb dostaje....

----------


## fenix2

NA BUDOWIE:  :smile: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avXkvWDXFg0

----------


## eniu

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avXkvWDXFg0


feniks to trzeba po wszystkich wątkach rozesłać.....  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> feniks to trzeba po wszystkich wątkach rozesłać.....


Trzeba by.  :wink:

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Nieźle się ubawiłem. Dobre!

----------


## krzysztof czajka

"wszystko zależy od ekipy, a ekipa bracie, to już nie zależy od nikogo" :smile:   szczera prawda :smile:

----------


## PliP

Tak jest i do tego są dwie prawdy
1. Wielka Prawda
2. Gów...o prawda.
Najważniejsze to jednak, że będziesz Pan zadowolony  :big tongue:

----------


## pawgar

> "wszystko zależy od ekipy, a ekipa  bracie, to już nie zależy od nikogo"  szczera prawda


 Dawno mnie nie było tutaj.
Tyle prowokacji a taki mały odzew  :smile:  Ja trochę napiszę. Nie wiem czy  bardziej jest to prowokacja czy moja subiektywna ocena rzeczywistości.
Wiem, że moje wypowiedzi nie są popularne ale nie zależy mi na popularności.

Wszyscy wszystkich straszą dookoła jaka to budowa jest straszna jak ci  budowlańcy wszytko paprzą, marketingowcy wcisną jakieś solary, PC a ci  głupi inwestorzy łykają to wszytko jak pelikany. Budowa będzie wlokła  się latami a PC zepsuje ci się nim zdąży się zamortyzować.

A może można inaczej. Zamiast murowanego postawić zwykłego drewniaka  -szkieletowca. Budowa trwa 3 miesiące i koniec. Koniec brudów, ganiania,  nerwów i rozterek.
Szczerze powiedziawszy budując szkieletowca w ogóle nie wiem czy ma sens  zakładanie dziennika budowy. Po co. Na 3 miesiące. Nie opłaca się. Zanim zaczniesz pisać już jest koniec budowy.

Dajcie sobie spokój też z różnymi wynalazkami. Dać sobie spokój z PC, solarami i inteligentnymi instalacjami.
Po co to. Człowiek budując dom zaczyna zjadać swój własny ogon Finansowy  ogon. Nie znam nikogo kto budując się powiedziałby: wyszło mi taniej  niż myślałem i zostało mi sporo kasy więc jadę na extra wakacje.

Budując dom jest inaczej. ZAWSZE W JAKIMŚ MOMENCIE ZABRAKNIE KASY.  Zastanawiam się czy z budową nie jest tak jak z kupnem samochodu. W imię  komfortu, bezpieczeństwa i wyjazdów wakacyjnych kupujemy dużo większy  samochód niż wynika to z potrzeb rodziny. Takim większym samochodem  jeździmy TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE DO PRACY. Raty za niego wysokie, pali jak  smok , ubezpieczenie kosztuje, części drogie więc więcej pracujemy I  WIĘCEJ I WIĘCEJ ABY BYŁO NAS NA NIEGO STAĆ. STARAMY SIĘ WIĘC ZARABIAĆ   NA TO ABY ABY DOJEŻDŻAĆ DO PRACY SAMOCHODEM. Jednocześnie już nie  starcza na wakacje i wyjazdy czyli czynnik jaki sprawił, że kupilismy  większy, bezpieczniejszy, szybszy i droższy samochód niż  potrzebowaliśmy.

Kochani dom i budowa pochłonie cały nasz wolny czas i wszystkie nasze pieniądze. 
Ładując się w solary, PC czy inteligentne instalacje tak naprawdę  obciążamy się finansowo bajerami, których nie potrzebujemy a budując się  latami TRACIMY BEZCENNY CZAS, życie, młodość, zdrowie, które już nam  nie wrócą.

Co mi z PC, solary i inne bajery jak sumując wszytko do kupy okaże się,  że przez te bajery nie stać mnie na wyjazdy i cieszenie się życiem. Co  ciekawe ciągniemy nasze wydatki dalej. Nie zatrzymujemy się. Kupujemy  zbytki, plazmy, kino domowe a później jescze więcej wydajemy na ochronę,  alarmy i grupy interwencyjne aby ochroniły nasze niepotrzebne gadżety. A  to wszytko kosztuje. I to masę pieniędzy rocznie.

Ja zamiast pakować się w drogie rozwiązania postawiłem szkieletowca (bez  zbędnych bajerów). Prosty dom, prosta bryła, mały metraż. Nie mam kina  domowego, jakuzzi, plazmy i innych modnych gadżetów Najdroższym  wyposażeniem to u mnie jest przeciętna zmywarka.

Co mi po dużym metrażu, dwóch garażach i domu naszpikowanym gadżetami  jak jedynie co będę musiał robić to zapylać aby zarobić na jego  utrzymanie, wykończenie i spłacenie. 
W zasadzie dom ma być dla mnie spełnieniem  marzeń a nie stratą życia i zdrowia.

Kupując samochód, PC czy solary - za 5, 10 czy 15 lat to wszytko może mi  się zepsuć , rozlecieć, zniszczyć i będzie wymagało wymiany.
ZAMIAST TEGO MOŻNA WYDAĆ TE PIENIĄDZE NA COŚ CO ZAPAMIĘTAMY DO KOŃCA  ŻYCIA I NA STAROŚĆ NA EMERYTURZE JESZCZE BĘDZIEMY WSPOMINAĆ.
np: Na podróż życia.

Za 15 lat nie będę pamiętał że jeździłem lepszym samochodem, miałem solara czy piękną PC. Pozostaną jedynie wspomnienia.
Kwestia jakie to będa wspomnienie. Czy będą to wspomnienia codzinnych  dojazdów do pracy i brak kasy na wakacje, czy będą to wspomnienia  niesamowitych podróży.
Przemyślcie to.
Jako bodziec zastanówcie się czy jedyny widok jaki chcecie zapamiętać z życia to widok brudnych ulic w czasie dojazdu do pracy 
czy może nutka czegoś takiego nieznanego i dzikiego:



Więcej zdjęć tutaj: 
http://picasaweb.google.com/otomarta...84258769015106
i zasadnicze pytanie na które nie znam do końca odpowiedzi:
*Czy warto mieć dobra materialne czy lepiej mieć niesamowite wspomnienia.*

----------


## Liwko

Jedno i drugie można połączyć. Wybudowałem może i nie najtaniej za to utrzymanie domu mnie niewiele kosztuje. (z ciekawości ile kosztował cię cały system legallet)
Wolałem wydać na tani w użytkowaniu system i kupić kuchnię w IKEA za 4tyś niż oszczędzać na rozwiązaniach by mieć taką za 40. Pewnie jakbym zaoszczędził jakieś pieniądze podczas budowy dzisiaj już bym miał położoną kostkę ale i wyższe rachunki. Tak nie mam i jednego i drugiego.
Co roku jeżdżę na kilka koncertów nie tylko w Polsce, narty, żagle. Latem praktycznie nie ma mnie prawie w domu. Wszystko można pogodzić.
ja nie pisałbym o PC czy solarach, ja raczej pisałbym o metrach domu. Znam osobiście przykłady domów 400m opalanych węglem a nawet miałem bo tak taniej! A nie lepiej wybudować 380-390 i mieć i tanio i bezobsługowo? Dom się buduje po to by w nim mieszkać a nie po to by się z nim pie...ć.
Pzdr

----------


## pawgar

> Jedno i drugie można połączyć. Wybudowałem może i nie najtaniej za to utrzymanie domu mnie niewiele kosztuje.


Życie to sztuka wyboru, ale w tym wszytkim ciesze się, że masz czas i mozliwości na rozwijanie twoich pasji. Doceniam




> (z ciekawości ile kosztował cię cały system legallet)


Podanie gołej sumy nie ma sensu. To tak jak by porównywać cenę domu w stanie surowym z ceną domu w stanie wykończonym.
Przy okazji fundamnetu L. masz jeszcze, kanalizację, rozprowadzenie rurek CWU, kompleksowy system CO, wylewkę samopoziomujacą, bednarkę, drenaż dookoła domu, ganek ze schodami. Ja mam jeszcze podłączony  kominek do Legaletu czyli rodzaj "*DGP*".
Jak to wszytko razem podliczysz to dopiero wtedy możemy porównywac sumy. Fachowcy ponoć twierdzą, że wtedy L. wychodzi taniej niż zwykły fundamnet. Ja na szczęście nie jestem fachowcem więc mogę i mam inne zdanie. Dla mnie L. z wymienionymi bajerami wychodzi ok 20 tyś drożej. Ale za to mam prosty bezawaryjny system z gwarancją na 30 lat.

----------


## fenix2

> ...
> 
> Kochani dom i budowa pochłonie cały nasz wolny czas i wszystkie nasze pieniądze. 
> Ładując się w solary, PC czy inteligentne instalacje tak naprawdę  obciążamy się finansowo bajerami, których nie potrzebujemy a budując się  latami TRACIMY BEZCENNY CZAS, życie, młodość, zdrowie, które już nam  nie wrócą.
> 
> Co mi z PC, solary i inne bajery jak sumując wszytko do kupy okaże się,  że przez te bajery nie stać mnie na wyjazdy i cieszenie się życiem. Co  ciekawe ciągniemy nasze wydatki dalej. Nie zatrzymujemy się. Kupujemy  zbytki, plazmy, kino domowe a później jescze więcej wydajemy na ochronę,  alarmy i grupy interwencyjne aby ochroniły nasze niepotrzebne gadżety. A  to wszytko kosztuje. I to masę pieniędzy rocznie.
> 
> ...
> [/CENTER]


Dokładnie. Ludzie ładują kasę w jakieś wymyśle instalację, inteligentny dom, pomiary, serwery szmery bajery. Tylko potem zachwyt tym wszystkim mija po miesiącu i wykorzystują z 90% możliwości tych urządzeń, nie mają zresztą czasu bawić się tymi wszystkim bajerami bo pracują po 12h dziennie. 
Ja sobie światło mogę włączyć pstryczkiem na ścianie i nie muszę mieć sterowania z pilota i kilkunastu różnych profili nastroju.

----------


## eniu

też mi pyskówka ,kadzicie sobie ,że aż skręca mnie jak czytam 

wy sobie kurna nowy wątek otwórzcie  ,a nie mi tu kici kici ....

tu macie sie naparzać , a zdjęcia to Lepera wklejać ,bo jak tu na takie ładne pluć ..















 :smile:

----------


## Liwko

Mówisz masz

Co Lepper dostał pod choinkę?
Rękawiczki, żeby nie zostawiał odcisków palców na działaczkach. 

Jędrek w młodości w mundurku harcerskim

----------


## eniu

no ,teraz wiem po co wlazłem dzisiaj na FM...

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

NA TEMATY BUDOWLANE!  :bash:

----------


## Liwko

> NA TEMATY BUDOWLANE!


A jakie jak nie budowlane? W końcu on z Kaczorami budowali razem IV RP. (przez pewien czas oczywiście)
Ale masz rację. Coś wam wkleję.



Co wy na temat kominków z płaszczem sądzicie?

----------


## eniu

> A jakie jak nie budowlane? W końcu on z Kaczorami budowali razem IV RP. (przez pewien czas oczywiście)
> Ale masz rację. Coś wam wkleję.
> 
> 
> 
> Co wy na temat kominków z płaszczem sądzicie?


Liwko przeczytaj sobie moją odpowiedż tam skąd to zciągnąleś....

----------


## Liwko

I przeczytaj i moją. Przykro mi eniu, ja do kominków nic nie mam ale do kominków z płaszczem to i owszem. Rozumiem że komuś będzie zależało na ich promocji ale ja się do tego nie przyłożę.
Zdjęcia mówią same za siebie.

----------


## eniu

> I przeczytaj i moją. Przykro mi eniu, ja do kominków nic nie mam ale do kominków z płaszczem to i owszem. Rozumiem że komuś będzie zależało na ich promocji ale ja się do tego nie przyłożę.
> Zdjęcia mówią same za siebie.


Pewnie się zdziwisz ( choć żeś nie Dziwisz) - kominki z płaszczem to g.
Tak , promować to ja mogę kominek a nie kociol CO w salonie umieszczony tam niezgodnie z przepisami  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Pewnie się zdziwisz ( choć żeś nie Dziwisz) - kominki z płaszczem to g.
> Tak , promować to ja mogę kominek a nie kociol CO w salonie umieszczony tam niezgodnie z przepisami


Przepisy przepisami a życie życiem :smile: 
Swoją drogą dobrze że ktoś kto sam się przejechał potrafi się przyznać do błędu i pokazać ciemną stronę, tu akurat szyby i wkładu.
A co powiesz eniu na mój kominek?

----------


## eniu

Zaje.......

Lubie takie formy.Ja mam w chacie trzy." Tartak "też mam . tylko działka 1,8 ha .

----------


## niktspecjalny

> I przeczytaj i moją. Przykro mi eniu, ja do kominków nic nie mam ale do kominków z płaszczem to i owszem. Rozumiem że komuś będzie zależało na ich promocji ale ja się do tego nie przyłożę.
> Zdjęcia mówią same za siebie.


Za zdjęcie Leppera powinni cie zamknąć...........Szkoda ,że nie masz KZPŁW i dla tego nie masz pojęcia jak w nim palić. pompiarzu.

----------


## eniu

O ! 
robi sie ciekawie - gdzie ten cholerny pompiarz przepadł  ?

----------


## Mały

Pawagar, dla Liwko:

----------


## Mały



----------


## Mały

:wink:

----------


## Liwko

Jestem, jestem i widzę że i przy okazji mój smrodek w gaciach się znalazł jak o płaszczykach zaczęliśmy dyskusję :big grin:

----------


## Mały

Mój płaszczyk gdzieś zaginął p o zeszłorocznym Hellowen...  :wink:

----------


## eniu

eeee tam ,
pewnie spać poszedł ,a ja już się wygodnie rozsiadłem..... :sad:

----------


## eniu

a tak mnie cóś dzisiaj korciiiiii.......

----------


## Liwko

> Zaje.......
> 
> Lubie takie formy.Ja mam w chacie trzy." Tartak "też mam . tylko działka 1,8 ha .


A las? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmEITFsnK2I

----------


## Liwko

Uwaga, *niktspecjalny* grasuje po całym forum
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...79#post4512879
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...63#post4512863
No i tutaj przed chwilą się pojawił.
Jakby się pytał to mnie tutaj nie widzieliście.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Uwaga, *niktspecjalny* grasuje po całym forum
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...79#post4512879
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...63#post4512863
> No i tutaj przed chwilą się pojawił.
> Jakby się pytał to mnie tutaj nie widzieliście.


TY NIE DODAWAJ MI ..........Tylko w trzech topikach.pompiarzu.

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

Ja rozumiem dom ocieplić, pozaklejać szczeliny i wentylować reku, okna 3-szybowe, zrozumiem nawet PC, GWC, DGP  i kominek. 
Ale żeby jeszcze do tego przy kominku w płaszczu siedzieć, to się w normach unijnych nie mieści.  :bash: 
Czy Wam przypadkiem nie jest za zimno? :Confused: 
Pzdr.

----------


## eniu

> Ja rozumiem dom ocieplić, pozaklejać szczeliny i wentylować reku, okna 3-szybowe, zrozumiem nawet PC, GWC, DGP  i kominek. 
> Ale żeby jeszcze do tego przy kominku w płaszczu siedzieć, to się w normach unijnych nie mieści. 
> Czy Wam przypadkiem nie jest za zimno?
> Pzdr.


Oni nie w płaszczu ino na płaszczu ....
I nie siedzieć ,ino zjeżdżać ...
Bo Liwko ma kryzys i na dechy zabrakło....

----------


## kamila-klopotek

witam jestem tu nowa, potrzebuje pomocy , dostałam w spadu działke i chce postawic mały domek, ale nie wiem od czego zacząć, co trzeba  w pierwszej kolejności załatwic aby dostać zezwolenie na budowe. prosze o pomoc :smile:

----------


## pawgar

Uzytkownik kominka ze zdjęć to brudas - to ma brudna szybę albo pali byle iglastym gównem to mu się osmala szyba i tyle. 
Paliłby liściastym drzewem to nie byłoby problemu. 

Zmienię trochę ten płaszczowo-kominkowy temat  bo nie wiem o co wam chodzi.

Dostałem od admina taki spam - ups. tzn. e-mail

**************************************************  ***********************************************
*  Specjalna oferta dla użytkowników Forum Muratora 				*

 							Dla użytkowników Forum przygotowaliśmy specjalny serwis z pełnymi  wersjami artykułów miesięcznika Murator. Przeglądy, porady, rozmowy o  budowaniu, wymiana instalacji, łazienkowe abc, prawo i pieniądze,  urządzanie i projektowanie ogrodów... i wiele innych zagadnień  dostępnych w pojedynczych artykułach w formacie PDF. Mamy szybkie,  bezpieczne i proste metody płatności. 

*Skorzystaj z wiedzy specjalistów i doświadczenia najpopularniejszego  poradnika o tematyce budowlano-remontowej: BIBLIOTEKA MURATORA (http://muratordom.pl/biblioteka-muratora/)*

Pozdrawiamy 
Redakcja Forum
**************************************************  ***********************************************

Wszedłem sobie na tą specjalna ofertę a tu zwykła ściema. 
Kazdy artykuł jest dostępny ale płatny. W sumie za każdy artykuł płacisz osobno.
Jak sobie zsumowałem to mi wyszło że specjalny dla forumowiczów murator online kosztuje 3x tyle co w kiosku.

Co więcej nie wiem na czym polega ściema marketingowa o specjalenj ofercie dla forumowiczów. Bo po wylogowaniu się z forum i wejściu "anonimowo" na podany wyżej link mam dokładnie takie same ceny.

I tak wkoło jesteśmy robieni w bambuko. Przez redakcję muratora także.

----------


## Liwko

> witam jestem tu nowa, potrzebuje pomocy , dostałam w spadu działke i chce postawic mały domek, ale nie wiem od czego zacząć, co trzeba  w pierwszej kolejności załatwic aby dostać zezwolenie na budowe. prosze o pomoc


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...rmonogram-prac

----------


## HenoK

> Ale żeby jeszcze do tego przy kominku w płaszczu siedzieć, to się w normach unijnych nie mieści.


Przecież oni mają płaszcz wodny, więc czemu się dziwisz? Miałeś kiedyś założony mokry płaszcz?  :wink:

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> Przecież oni mają płaszcz wodny, więc czemu się dziwisz? Miałeś kiedyś założony mokry płaszcz?


tia HenoK - w saunie

----------


## kamila-klopotek

Witam  dziekuje za ten  harmonogram , bardzo ciekawy.ale  brakuje mi tam informacji na temat mapki wysokosciowej, czyli staram sie o nia jak juz mam dziłke, i warunki zabudowy, a potem kupuje projekt domku?. Słyszałam ze taka mapka (wysokosciowa) szybko ulega przedawnieniu. Prosze o odp. :smile:

----------


## kamila-klopotek

Ta wiadomośc była do liwko

----------


## Liwko

Nie pamiętam jak to było z tymi mapkami. Zapytaj w tamtym temacie.

----------


## eniu

Tak beznadziejne pyskowanie zniechęca mnie by tu zaglądać . Nikt -ten to by potrafił !  Eh..... rozmarzyłem się ......

----------


## niktspecjalny

eniu a w czom rzycz??Aby pyskować musi być klan-klon mystera li.

----------


## eniu

> eniu a w czom rzycz??Aby pyskować musi być klan-klon mystera li.


za wcześnie ,"wszystkie śpiom jeszcze "....

----------


## niktspecjalny

Jak lubisz takie klymaty to se dajmy prawdy mordom.

----------


## eniu

> Jak lubisz takie klymaty to se dajmy prawdy mordom.


dla mnie tu jest jak "wsiąść do pociągu byle jakiego....."

tak na prawdę biorę się za łby na innych wątkach - raczej merytorycznie

----------


## niktspecjalny

> dla mnie tu jest jak "wsiąść do pociągu byle jakiego....."
> 
> tak na prawdę biorę się za łby na innych wątkach - raczej merytorycznie


 z trollem nie chcesz ponawijać.Toż to siok.Zaraz z letargu wybudzą się pozostałe i się zacznie.Czy ty wiesz w jakim pozytywnym % udzielasz się na FM?

----------


## eniu

> z trollem nie chcesz ponawijać.Toż to siok.Zaraz z letargu wybudzą się pozostałe i się zacznie.Czy ty wiesz w jakim pozytywnym % udzielasz się na FM?


1.Prawde mówiąc mam to w.......(te %)

2.ale z drugiej strony pare pytań już do mnie jest

3.z Trollem zawsze chętnie...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> 1.Prawde mówiąc mam to w.......(te %)
> 
> 2.ale z drugiej strony pare pytań już do mnie jest
> 
> 3.z Trollem zawsze chętnie...


Nie interesi cie jak cie widzą?Jak dla mnie jest cie pełno.Jakiś taki wypełniacz jezdeś.

----------


## eniu

> Nie interesi cie jak cie widzą?Jak dla mnie jest cie pełno.Jakiś taki wypełniacz jezdeś.


Pewnie ,że interesi  .....

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Pewnie ,że interesi  .....


od grudnia jesteś a postów już nawaliłeś pińcet.Jak ty to robisz .....ściemniasz???Średnia 250 /miesiąc.Po roku wleziesz już na 3000a po 5 latachmając 15000, dadzą ci medal boś nagadał aż cie garło boli.Ty eniu może trollem zostaniesz????????

----------


## eniu

> od grudnia jesteś a postów już nawaliłeś pińcet.Jak ty to robisz .....ściemniasz???Średnia 250 /miesiąc.Po roku wleziesz już na 3000a po 5 latachmając 15000, dadzą ci medal boś nagadał aż cie garło boli.Ty eniu może trollem zostaniesz????????


Nikt , usiądź wygodnie ..... data mojej rejestracji to 31.12.2010.

Twoje obliczenia szlag trafił.
Co do trolowania  :smile:   ,hm .....pilnie Cię obserwuję ......

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nikt , usiądź wygodnie ..... data mojej rejestracji to 31.12.2010.
> 
> Twoje obliczenia szlag trafił.
> Co do trolowania   ,hm .....pilnie Cię obserwuję ......


Nie pyszcz..........Tyle dobrego wniosłeś w to FM ,że chylę czoła ,ale ,że w tak krótkim czasie to swojego rodzaju rekordzik.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Co do trolowania   ,hm .....pilnie Cię obserwuję ......


zmieniasz się jak kamelełoooon.

----------


## pawgar

ale słodko gruchacie, a tu rzeź niewiniątek ma być.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ale słodko gruchacie, a tu rzeź niewiniątek ma być.


A te bawole oczy to ci nie przeciekają ?

----------


## Blechert

Właśnie odkryłem ten genialny wątek :smile: 
Jest on zaprzeczeniem tego co panuje w dziale "PROJEKTOWANIE WNĘTRZ". Tam nie można normalnie się dopisywać bo redakcja zamyka wątki. Wkleja jeden w drugi. Po poznańsku powiem, że tam to nie forum a penerstwo. Zajrzyjcie tam  tak na przkład do wątku zatytułowanego: "Sala kinowa w domu, pomysły, realizacje itp" Chciałem się dopisać ale kompletnie zgubiłem trop. Bo że zamknięty wątek to kapuję, ale przeklejony to już za wiele. Ktoś to ogarnia? Tam panuje mania sprzątania. Niech żyje wolność! :smile:  Chociaż tu :smile:

----------


## eniu

A może Ty w tą salę kinową kostką brukową naparzałeś  ?

----------


## Blechert

> A może Ty w tą salę kinową kostką brukową naparzałeś  ?


Dopiero miałem taką chętkę :smile:

----------


## eniu

Liwko na wakacjach , nie ma komu "nawtykać"   :sad:

----------


## face

> Liwko na wakacjach , nie ma komu "nawtykać"


ns jest caly czas dostepny, uwielbia strzepic klawiature :tongue:

----------


## eniu

> ns jest caly czas dostepny, uwielbia strzepic klawiature


Przemyślę .... :smile:

----------


## pawgar

> A te bawole oczy to ci nie przeciekają ?


Jak mają przeciekać jak "profesjonalnie" dyktą zabite  :wink:

----------


## eniu

> Jak mają przeciekać jak "profesjonalnie" dyktą zabite


O coś nowego ! Dawaj namiary na producenta - lubię nowości ..... :smile:

----------


## pawgar

> O coś nowego ! Dawaj namiary na producenta - lubię nowości .....



www.odpadypobudowiecietewyzynarką.pl

 :smile:

----------


## geopartner

nie wiem czy dobrze trafiłam ale znajomy prosił mnie o zostawienie kontaktu jakby ktoś potrzebował geologa: http://geolog.dl.pl/
pozdrawiam
anka

----------


## eniu

> www.odpadypobudowiecietewyzynarką.pl


No , dzięki , wrzucam do archiwum  . Geologa nie potrzebujesz , znam jednego ?

----------


## pawgar

> Geologa nie potrzebujesz , znam jednego ?


uśmiałem się.
ale ten spamerski geolog on jest zajmuje się szukaniem wody - metoda elektrooporową.

A ja nie mam żadnych oporów przed szukaniem wody. Zresztą nie muszę poszukiwać-wodę mam w łazience i kuchni.

----------


## eniu

> uśmiałem się.
> ale ten spamerski geolog on jest zajmuje się szukaniem wody - metoda elektrooporową.
> 
> A ja nie mam żadnych oporów przed szukaniem wody. Zresztą nie muszę poszukiwać-wodę mam w łazience i kuchni.


Całe szczęście że nie w piwnicy , bo to modne ostatnio  :smile: 


PS
chyba przegiąłem , ale to przecież pyskówa....

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Jak mają przeciekać jak "profesjonalnie" dyktą zabite


Mie nie chodzi o dykte,,,chodzi mi o słome.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ns jest caly czas dostepny, uwielbia strzepic klawiature


a ty od juna-czerwca na strzępiłeś 1000 postów to łapki cie nie swędzą???????Oj swędzą.

----------


## Blechert

Ten wątek jest "przyklejony". Nasza wolność jest kontrolowana. Po prostu zoo.

Niktspecjalny - masz dorodne futerko zimowe na fotce w logo. Mój kot, gdy włazi mi na laptopa, łapą Cię paca na ekranie :smile:

----------


## face

> a ty od juna-czerwca na strzępiłeś 1000 postów to łapki cie nie swędzą???????Oj swędzą.


no.... a wiekszosc dzieki Tobie :tongue:

----------


## eniu

> no.... a wiekszosc dzieki Tobie


No to ja se strzele posta , będę miał tyle co Ty  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> no.... a wiekszosc dzieki Tobie


A jakiś flakon za nakręcanie postów?????Nic za darmochę.........Chcesz się karmić moimi niepowodzeniami????Nie ładnie.Zbuduj swoją rzeczywistość.Taką co ludzie chwycą.manekinku....

----------


## face

> A jakiś flakon za nakręcanie postów?????Nic za darmochę.........Chcesz się karmić moimi niepowodzeniami????Nie ładnie.Zbuduj swoją rzeczywistość.Taką co ludzie chwycą.manekinku....


sie mi rozbil w drodze...nioslem finke i dwa wilkowyje...
w czym Ci sie nie wiedzie??az tak zle z Twoja rzeczywistoscia??kurna psychiatry trza czy psychologa....a tu forum o budowaniu podobno....
scieminiasz wiewiora zdrowo :tongue: 

like'a plastic is fantastic :tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *no.... a wiekszosc dzieki Tobie*





> sie mi rozbil w drodze...nioslem finke i dwa wilkowyje...
> w czym Ci sie nie wiedzie??az tak zle z Twoja rzeczywistoscia??kurna psychiatry trza czy psychologa....a tu forum o budowaniu podobno....
> scieminiasz wiewiora zdrowo
> 
> like'a plastic is fantastic


Piszesz ,że większość postów dzięki mnie ....to powiem ci żeś hultaj i pasożyt.Na mojej krzywdzie swoja fortunę budujesz manekinku?????????????
O twojej rzeczywistości gadłem manekinku.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ten wątek jest "przyklejony". Nasza wolność jest kontrolowana. Po prostu zoo.
> 
> Niktspecjalny - masz dorodne futerko zimowe na fotce w logo. Mój kot, gdy włazi mi na laptopa, łapą Cię paca na ekranie


To zapewne z miłości.................do.

----------


## eniu

No, to mi się podoba .Taki klimat tu powinien być zawsze.

A już nudą wiało  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> No, to mi się podoba .Taki klimat tu powinien być zawsze.
> 
> A już nudą wiało


28 i będziesz pękala.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> No, to mi się podoba .Taki klimat tu powinien być zawsze.
> 
> A już nudą wiało


Jak się postarasz to będziesz rekordzista i ci wcześniej "pękala"

----------


## eniu

> Jak się postarasz to będziesz rekordzista i ci wcześniej "pękala"


Nie muszę sie starać ,samo jakoś wychodzi....

----------


## niktspecjalny

eniu......gadasz po próżnicy ,że te cyfry ci tak szybko wzrastają?

----------


## eniu

> eniu......gadasz po próżnicy ,że te cyfry ci tak szybko wzrastają?


Czasem to i po próżnicy, bo ludziska g....  rozumieją.
A że i mnie się zdarza tyle samo rozumieć , to i cyferki  wyskakują ....

niedługo do roboty sie biore ,to może cyferki sie uspokoją.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Pyskować nie mam zamiaru , ale reklamę wkleić - czemu nie ?

----------


## Liwko

eniu!!! Konkurencja z Wągrowca!!!

----------


## eniu

> eniu!!! Konkurencja z Wągrowca!!!


Emeryt takie dylematy ma z głowy.....

Sam go tu "przywlokłem".....możesz go nie bić  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Emeryt takie dylematy ma z głowy.....
> 
> Sam go tu "przywlokłem".....możesz go nie bić


Spoko, mam kilku znajomych żeglarzy z Wągrowca :wink:  Chyba go polubię :big grin:

----------


## eniu

Od dzisiaj nie pyskuję na wątkach i jakoś tak mi się zrobiło ......  :sad: 

Liwko, ty taki owaki  !!!

no , zara lepiej  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Od dzisiaj nie pyskuję na wątkach i jakoś tak mi się zrobiło ...... 
> 
> Liwko, ty taki owaki  !!!
> 
> no , zara lepiej


Tu eniu możesz pyskować do woli, byle na tematy budowlane :smile:

----------


## eniu

> Tu eniu możesz pyskować do woli, byle na tematy budowlane


Ty pompiarzu !


(dobrze ?)  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Ty pompiarzu !
> 
> 
> (dobrze ?)


Noo lepiej. Ty, Ty Töpfer !

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

Dzieci! dzieci! ...  :no:

----------


## Liwko

> Dzieci! dzieci! ...


Pisze się;
Jak dzieci, jak dzieci
Ogólnie nuda, nic się nie dzieje. Zaraz mecz, szwagry wlecą to może jakieś tematy przyniosą. Na pewno przyniosą :smile:

----------


## eniu

No i co ?

Że niby taka miła atmosfera na forum ? I niby mam w to uwierzyć? :no:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> No i co ?
> 
> Że niby taka miła atmosfera na forum ? I niby mam w to uwierzyć?


Because pompiarz get out of here.

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

Liwko come back when you can

----------


## eniu

get out , albo tankuje  -  jak to pompiarz .....

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> get out , albo tankuje - jak to pompiarz .....


pompuje  :wink:

----------


## eniu

> pompuje


i wątroby poszukuje... :big grin:

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

Musiało być ostro, bo od środy jeszcze z meczu nie wrócił.  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

Mechecheche, ale śmieszne. Ciekawe jak tam wasze wątróbki po maratonie imprezowym. Kuźwa, w czwartek znowu mecz :sad:

----------


## Liwko

A skoro pyskówka to mam pytanie. Jaki u was stan wód gruntowych bo u mnie już powyżej gruntu :sad:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> get out , albo tankuje  -  jak to pompiarz .....


wody mu się podniosły to nastawami szarpie.

----------


## eniu

> A skoro pyskówka to mam pytanie. Jaki u was stan wód gruntowych bo u mnie już powyżej gruntu


A nie mówiłem ,że narty wodne to dobry pomysł ?!

A Ty nad jakąś rzeką "szałas" wybudowałeś ?

----------


## Liwko

To nie rzeka, to jezioro około jednego kilometra ode mnie. Pomosty pod wodą czego nigdy wcześniej nie widziałem. 100m od mojej chałupki powstał "cudowny" stawek na działce kolegi. Dzwoniłem do spółek wodnych a oni że nie mają pieniędzy. Nadszedł czas by nie dzwonić a pojechać i to najlepiej w kilkudziesięciu chłopa. Siedzi tam dwóch dziadków z dwiema sekretarkami. Czas się dziadków pozbyć, sekretarki zostają.

----------


## fenix2

Jak młode, ładne i dobrze robią... kawę to zostawić.  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

Muszę się spytać czy robią FOCHa (Fachowa Obsługa Ch...) :big grin:

----------


## eniu

> Muszę się spytać czy robią FOCHa (Fachowa Obsługa Ch...)


No ,no - i będzie powtórka z rozrywki. Te dziadki tez jak dupy zobaczyli
to o czyszczeniu rowów zapomnieli.....

----------


## Wredak

Zapraszam na temat "STUDNIA": http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ia-cembrowanie

----------


## Blechert

W konkursie na pendriva wzieli udział? Murator sypnął groszem :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> W konkursie na pendriva wzieli udział? Murator sypnął groszem


Gdzie, co, jak? Rozdają pendrivy? Ilu calowe???

----------


## face

> Muszę się spytać czy robią FOCHa (Fachowa Obsługa Ch...)


ale z was brzydaki :tongue: 

a najwiekszy to *eniu* :tongue:  
godol ze lemeryt jest a tu mu lodow we srodku zimy sie zachciewa :tongue: 

*Liwko* tyz lod tych lodowek to ino lody i lody :tongue: 
jeszcze chwila roztopow i na zagle bedziesz mial blizej :tongue:

----------


## eniu

:sick:

----------


## Blechert

rzucili na żer 10 sztuk w zakładce KONKURS. Podobno wygrają największe świry :smile:  serio.

----------


## Liwko

> a najwiekszy to eniu


No eniu, z tymi rowami to przegiąłeś  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

A to ja już wiem kto wygra. eniu chyba też się domyśla :big grin:

----------


## face

> 


chybam Cie nie urazil??eniu??
bo wystapie w programie ajm sory :tongue:

----------


## face

> A to ja już wiem kto wygra. eniu chyba też się domyśla


a gdzie sie podzial ns??

----------


## Liwko

Cicho, bo wszystko spaprasz!

----------


## face

lokej :smile:

----------


## eniu

> Cicho, bo wszystko spaprasz!


....i pójdziesz rowy z Liwkiem kopać....

----------


## face

> ....i pójdziesz rowy z Liwkiem kopać....


taaa :smile:  Tobie to ino "rowy" "wyczystki" i "wymiatanie" kuminow we glowie :tongue: 

na zagle to bym sie wybral ze checia :smile: 
moze Liwko zaprosi jak bedzie jezioro mial przy chalupie :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> taaa
> 
> na zagle to bym sie wybral ze checia
> moze Liwko zaprosi jak bedzie jezioro mial przy chalupie


Nie mam. Było, znikło. Magia jaka czy cuś.
Kumpel zmajstrował sobie pojazd lodowy na płozach a z tyłu silnik od motolotni. Pierwsze testy wypadły nieźle. Może się załapie na przejażdżkę  :smile:

----------


## face

dobrze ze mrozno, sobie kapoka zapodaj gdyby lod zmieknyl :tongue:

----------


## eniu

Pierwsze testy wypadły nieźle



....zniknął razem z jeziorem..... :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Pierniczysz wgłębia się bardziej gdzie lepiej ulokować kolektor.

----------


## eniu

> Pierniczysz wgłębia się bardziej gdzie lepiej ulokować kolektor.


No no , coś w tym może być .....

----------


## niktspecjalny

> No no , coś w tym może być .....




sie nic nie dzieje................rolmalnie.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> sie nic nie dzieje................rolmalnie.


eniu..........nie wiem jak ty ale ja tego pompiarza nie lubie..........Siakiś on taki dziwak...niby wszystko ma a nie ma tak na prawdę nic.

----------


## eniu

> eniu..........nie wiem jak ty ale ja tego pompiarza nie lubie..........Siakiś on taki dziwak...niby wszystko ma a nie ma tak na prawdę nic.


Za to go właśnie lubię  :big grin:  . Jest gdzie odskoczyć od wszystkowiedzących...

----------


## buniek100

Witam, jestem tutaj pierwszy raz , czy jest  ktos w stanie podac mi cene  budowy domu od podstaw az do stamu pod klucz.
Oczywiscie  bez  mebli . Dom  bedzie 1 poziomowy   200 m2 , moze z malym poddaszem. materialy dosc dobrej jakosci.
Dzialke juz mam, co prawda woda i prad nie sa jeszcze podlaczone. 

okolice budowy   30 km od wroclawia.


Dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## misiakulka

oczywiście
co do złotówki nie powiem, ale te 600 tyś trzeba mieć

----------


## pawgar

> Witam, jestem tutaj pierwszy raz , czy jest  ktos w stanie podac mi cene  budowy domu od podstaw az do stamu pod klucz.
> Oczywiscie  bez  mebli .


No oczywiście, że bez mebli, jakby inaczej, niemniej biorąc pod uwagę tytuł wątku, myślę, że to jednak może nie być najlepsze miejsce na szukanie wskazówek.
Ale spróbuję:
woda ok 500-2000zł w zależności od gminy
prąd, 8-24kWh 1200-3600zł w zależności od zapotrzebowania na moc. 
projekt: gotowy 1500zł-15000, w zależności czy projekt gotowy czy indywidualny . 
fundalent 5000-78000 w zależności czy fundament tradycyjny robiony samemu czy płyta fundamentowa np: Legalett
Ściany kanadyjaczyk od 100 000 do 350 000 w zależności od ocieplenia i technologii. 
Instalacja wodna 2000-7000 w zależnoiści od złożoności 
instalacja elektryczna 0d 3000-18000 tyś  
 Szambo/ kanalizacja 3000-20000 
Rekuperacja 12000-20000 
Kominek 3000-15000 
podłogi od 2000 do 25000

PODSUMOWUJĄC:
możesz zbudować dom za od 150 000 do 553 600zł
Niemniej o ile ta dolna granica jest raczej postrzegana w kategorii bajek i pobożnych życzeń osób które jeszcze nie zaczeły bydować i myślą, że za tą cenę można coś postawić, o tyle górna granica 553 600 nie ma żadnych ograniczeń i można ją dowolnie podnosić do góry bez znaczących efektów na budowie..

Pozdrawiam
Gdybym miał coś dopowiedziec to służę  :smile:

----------


## buniek100

Dziekuje za pomoc :smile:

----------


## buniek100

Dzieki za pomoc, teraz mam  jakiekolwiek rozeznanie ile powinnam przeznaczyc :smile:

----------


## pawgar

> Dzieki za pomoc, teraz mam  jakiekolwiek rozeznanie ile powinnam przeznaczyc


Buniek, traktuj moją wypowiedź tutaj z lekkim przymrużeniem oka  :smile: 
Tak realnie to życzę Ci jak najlepiej. Powodzenia. Musisz wypracować swoją własną drogę i rozwiązania. 

Ja postawiłem Kanadyjczyka. Robiąc kosztorys zakładałem, że na całość mi 150 000-200 000 tyś wystarczy. Abstrahując od wszystkiego czy się da za to wybudować czy się nie da za to wybudować dla mnie takie pieniądze są ASTRONOMICZNIE WIELKIE.
No i w kontakcie z szarą rzeczywistością, okazało się, że moje Astonomiczne pieniądze nie wystarczą na wszytko i trzeba tą zwiększyć budżet wydatkowy.

Możesz zbudować cienkie ściany ale później będziesz płacił dużo za ogrzewanie, możesz dać bardzo grube ściany i zrobić dom niesamowicie ciepły "pasywny". Problem jest taki, że dom "pasywny" jest prawie 2x droższy a przez to za cenę pasywnego możesz wybudować dwa inne domy lub przekładając to na język rat kredytu, dom pasywny podnosi ci ratę kredytu o wartość jaką nigdy nie wydasz na ogrzewanie. Dodatkowo jak zastosujesz pompę ciepła, podłogówkę, płytę fundamentową, rekuperator i inne ciekawostki koszty ogrzewania ci spadają.
Sam znajdź swoją drogę.

----------


## eniu

> fajne forum ale niestety czas do domu  zajrze tu jutro i podziele sie swoimi uwagami nt. starych wyżeraczy a raczej właścicieli dizajnowskich domków


miało być jutro , a wyszło futro  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

Ciiiichoooo, może jeszcze śpi :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

marudny ten u góry jakiś.PC mu sie może spaliła.

----------


## tomek131

To ja coś powiem
płyta fundamentowa -ile projektantów i firm wykonujących tyle sposobów jej wykonania .Sporo podzielonych zdań co do jej posadowienia,przemarzań,wilgoci itp.Co z tego wszystkiego okaże się właściwe za 50lat?
WM z reku -miały być duże oszczędności pozostał komfort -pieprzenie -wille po parę melonów stoją i nikt na brak komfortu nie narzeka,latem się otwiera okienka -wiatru szum , ptaków śpiew -poezja,a na komary są inne sposoby niż WM.Ale jest nowy produkt-są ci co robią,serwisują,sprzedają,montują-łańcuszek Antoniego zarabia-jest fajnie.
Pompa ciepła,może se założe - nie ma gazu ,nie chcę węgla ani prądu

----------


## Liwko

tomek131, jak dobrze pomyślisz to wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem wyjdzie w podobnych pieniądzach co grawitacyjna, no może ciut większych.

----------


## eniu

No to i ja trochę po marudzę .Właśnie się dowiedziałem na jednym
z wątków kominkowych ,że budynek , jego ściany to żadnej masy 
akumulacyjnej nie mają . Jeden kominkowy autorytet drugiemu
to wyłożył i koniec dyskusji . Nie wiem czy jest sens dalej pisać,
bo wymiękam na starość... Po prostu nie mam argumentów na 
takie dictum... :sad:  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## Liwko

Pierdu, pierdu, nawet ty eniu masz masę akumulacyjną :big grin:

----------


## eniu

> Pierdu, pierdu, nawet ty eniu masz masę akumulacyjną


114 kilo żywej wagi .

Tylko akumuluje chyba niekoniecznie ciepło  :big grin:

----------


## cieszynianka

> 114 kilo żywej wagi .
> 
> Tylko akumuluje chyba niekoniecznie ciepło


Jak to nie ciepło, a co się w kaloriach podaje  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## ludwik_13

Co tak zamilkli, a? Wiosna przyszła, potem lato, pewnie w plenerach siedzą, trawkę koszą, piwko na tarasie piją, od komarów się opędzają i napisać choć paru słów czasu nie mają? A zobowiązali się pyskować, niech słowa dotrzymają!
PS. Mam mieć gaz (kocioł do co i cwu), kominek (bez DGP, lubię palić w kominku a dodatkowo to nasze zabezpieczenie na wypadek braków prądu), planuję WM z reku bez GWC, nad solarami się zastanawiam.
Kij w mrowisko....

----------


## marchew

eeee tam kij
najwyżej te solary są be - ale to tak oczywiste, że nikomu nie chce się nawet językiem ruszyć
siądź se w parku z colą i przemyśl  :smile:

----------


## eniu

> eeee tam kij
> najwyżej te solary są be - ale to tak oczywiste, że nikomu nie chce się nawet językiem ruszyć
> siądź se w parku z colą i przemyśl




Z Kolą , ale przy piwku ...  :big grin:

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> Z Kolą , ale przy piwku ...


Żeby to przy jednym.
Pzdr.

----------


## Liwko

Dzisiaj dostałem w prezencie oryginalnego Mamrota :big grin:  Zajął centralne miejsce w salonie :smile:

----------


## eniu

> Dzisiaj dostałem w prezencie oryginalnego Mamrota Zajął centralne miejsce w salonie



Oczywiście zawartość cichcem podmieniłeś  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

> Oczywiście zawartość cichcem podmieniłeś


W podzięce za Mamrota za 6zł, tak ugościłem kolegę, że wylazł ode mnie o szóstej rano :big lol: 
Ps. Mamrot nie tknięty :big grin:

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

Tylko nie pijta na budowie! Grozi wypadkiem.
Apropo wypadków, może to znacie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La2HI8ZSPSw
 :smile: 
Pzdr.

----------


## Liwko

> Tylko nie pijta na budowie! Grozi wypadkiem.
> Apropo wypadków, może to znacie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La2HI8ZSPSw
> 
> Pzdr.


Stare, ale baaardzo dobre :smile:

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> Stare, ale baaardzo dobre


To tak jak wino  :smile:

----------


## Renata.W

Witam,
mam pytanie odnośnie roli kierownika budowy. Czy odpowiada on tylko na czas budowy od fundamentu po dach , czy również musi odebrać instalacje wewnętrzne? Jak wyglądało to u was?

----------


## kozien

> Witam,
> mam pytanie odnośnie roli kierownika budowy. Czy odpowiada on tylko na czas budowy od fundamentu po dach , czy również musi odebrać instalacje wewnętrzne? Jak wyglądało to u was?


Kierownik budowy odpowiada za wszystko od początku do samego końca !

----------


## gegus37

> Kierownik budowy odpowiada za wszystko od początku do samego końca !


zgadza się i dodatkowo do instalacji wod-kan i co i elektrycznej trzeba mieć kierowników z odpowiednimi uprawnieniami i opłaconą IIB którzy sprawdzą instalacje i podpiszą protokóły z wykonania i sprawdzenia ! (właśnie skończyłem "zabawe z papierami" przy zgłoszeniu budowy i otrzymaniu pozwolenia na użytkowanie) - a za całość odpowiada kierownik budowy i...inwestor ponieważ on powołuje kierownika no i jest właścicielem !

----------


## Edyta M

> Kozen, Gegus37 dziękuje za informację teraz juz wiem, że nasz Kierownik mówił prawdę


A co za tym idzie ( za ta prawda  :smile:  ) ...... skoro tak uswiadamia Inwestora _jakaz to jego wazna rola na budowie jest  ......_ pamietaj , ze za wpadki budowlane tez On odpowiada

----------


## kozien

> A co za tym idzie ( za ta prawda  ) ...... skoro tak uswiadamia Inwestora _jakaz to jego wazna rola na budowie jest  ......_ pamietaj , ze za wpadki budowlane tez On odpowiada


Odpowiada za wpadki ale i za *wypadki !!!* Ogólnie mówiąc idzie siedzieć i dostaje po d...pie za wszystko co się przydarzy złego czego nie życzę nikomu. Ale jeśli chodzi o wcześniejszą wypowiedź co do odbioru instalacji to wystarczy, że posiada uprawnienia budowlane bez ograniczeń do kierowania robotami budowlanymi bo przynależność do izby budowlanej jest w ogóle warunkiem koniecznym do pełnienia obowiązków kierownika budowy. Wystarczy jeden kierownik z uprawnieniami o jakich piszę i nie potrzeba dodatkowych osób do prowadzenia i podbijania dziennika ale oczywiste jest że osoby wykonujące instalacje muszą posiadać odpowiednie uprawnienia co jest udokumentowane wpisem do dziennika. Tak jak pisano wcześniej protokoły z wykonania instalacji są podbijane zazwyczaj przed osoby wykonujące te prace i posiadające stosowne uprawnienia. Reasumując dobry kierownik to taki który pilnuje tego co się dzieje na budowie i dba również o porządek i bezpieczeństwo a tego bardzo brakuje naszym kierownikom. Stawki są za ilość wizyt odpowiedzialność ogromna a kasa mała  :smile:

----------


## gegus37

> Odpowiada za wpadki ale i za *wypadki !!!* Ogólnie mówiąc idzie siedzieć i dostaje po d...pie za wszystko co się przydarzy złego czego nie życzę nikomu. Ale jeśli chodzi o wcześniejszą wypowiedź co do odbioru instalacji to wystarczy, że posiada uprawnienia budowlane bez ograniczeń do kierowania robotami budowlanymi bo przynależność do izby budowlanej jest w ogóle warunkiem koniecznym do pełnienia obowiązków kierownika budowy. Wystarczy jeden kierownik z uprawnieniami o jakich piszę i nie potrzeba dodatkowych osób do prowadzenia i podbijania dziennika ale oczywiste jest że osoby wykonujące instalacje muszą posiadać odpowiednie uprawnienia co jest udokumentowane wpisem do dziennika. Tak jak pisano wcześniej protokoły z wykonania instalacji są podbijane zazwyczaj przed osoby wykonujące te prace i posiadające stosowne uprawnienia. Reasumując dobry kierownik to taki który pilnuje tego co się dzieje na budowie i dba również o porządek i bezpieczeństwo a tego bardzo brakuje naszym kierownikom. Stawki są za ilość wizyt odpowiedzialność ogromna a kasa mała


groch z kapustą ...!

kierownik budowy domku jednorodzinnego musi mieć uprawnienia budowlane (konstrukcyjne) i ne ważne czy z ograniczeniami czy nie (oganiczenie jest do trzech kondygnacji w góre i jednego w dół chyba że  jest większe lub konstrukcja np. sprężana), musi mieć papiery tz. uprawnienia i opłaconą IIB (Izbe Inżynierów Budownictwa).
Instalacje wewnętrzne wod-kan i  elektryczne wykonują osoby i firmy nie mające uprawnień ale pod nadzorem kierownika robót instalacyjnych w danej branży który podpisuje się pod wykonaną pracą i wykonuje sprawdzenie instalacji co potwierdza odpowiednio spisanym protokołem(nie musi wpisywać się do dziennika) - do protokołu dołącza uprawnienia (elektryczne, instalacji wod-kan, ect..) i dokument potwierdzający przynależność do IIB i opłate co pozwala mu wykonywać samodzielną funkcje w budownictwie - takie wymagania ma  obecnie nadzór budowlany i to jest słuszna linia .... tylko troche kosztowna. 
Pozdrawiam !

----------


## kozien

> groch z kapustą ...!
> 
> kierownik budowy domku jednorodzinnego musi mieć uprawnienia budowlane (konstrukcyjne) i ne ważne czy z ograniczeniami czy nie (oganiczenie jest do trzech kondygnacji w góre i jednego w dół chyba że  jest większe lub konstrukcja np. sprężana), musi mieć papiery tz. uprawnienia i opłaconą IIB (Izbe Inżynierów Budownictwa).
> Instalacje wewnętrzne wod-kan i  elektryczne wykonują osoby i firmy nie mające uprawnień ale pod nadzorem kierownika robót instalacyjnych w danej branży który podpisuje się pod wykonaną pracą i wykonuje sprawdzenie instalacji co potwierdza odpowiednio spisanym protokołem(nie musi wpisywać się do dziennika) - do protokołu dołącza uprawnienia (elektryczne, instalacji wod-kan, ect..) i dokument potwierdzający przynależność do IIB i opłate co pozwala mu wykonywać samodzielną funkcje w budownictwie - takie wymagania ma  obecnie nadzór budowlany i to jest słuszna linia .... tylko troche kosztowna. 
> Pozdrawiam !


Żaden groch z kapustą! , jeśli ktoś weźmie Franka z Cześkiem do wykonania instalacji takich czy innych to jest tak jak piszesz.

----------


## gegus37

> Żaden groch z kapustą! , jeśli ktoś weźmie Franka z Cześkiem do wykonania instalacji takich czy innych to jest tak jak piszesz.


P.....sz - byłem, widziałem, wiem i sporo się tym zajmuję .
Powiem też że te informacje są bardzo ważne bo o ile "Franek z Cześkiem " wykonają poprawnie instalację bo fizycznie pan inzynier tego nie zrobi - ale wie jak , sprawdzi i wyda stosowny protokół odbioru i sprawdzenia który z kolei jest nieodzowny przy staraniu sie o pozwolenie na użytkowanie !
I jeszcze jedno - uprawnienia bez ograniczeń to nie znaczy "na wszystko" - w danej specjalności np: konstrukcujno - budowlane, instalacji wod-kan, elektryczne, drogowe, mostowe itd. itp. i przy negocjacji roboty z wykonawcą trzeba te kwestje poruszyć tz. czy ma kierownika z odpowiednimi uprawnieniami branżowymi !

Pozdrawiam !

----------


## kozien

> P.....sz - byłem, widziałem, wiem i sporo się tym zajmuję .
> Powiem też że te informacje są bardzo ważne bo o ile "Franek z Cześkiem " wykonają poprawnie instalację bo fizycznie pan inzynier tego nie zrobi - ale wie jak , sprawdzi i wyda stosowny protokół odbioru i sprawdzenia który z kolei jest nieodzowny przy staraniu sie o pozwolenie na użytkowanie !
> I jeszcze jedno - uprawnienia bez ograniczeń to nie znaczy "na wszystko" - w danej specjalności np: konstrukcujno - budowlane, instalacji wod-kan, elektryczne, drogowe, mostowe itd. itp. i przy negocjacji roboty z wykonawcą trzeba te kwestje poruszyć tz. czy ma kierownika z odpowiednimi uprawnieniami branżowymi !
> 
> Pozdrawiam !


Dobra, nie ważne. O co innego mi chodziło. Wiem co znaczy bez ograniczeń i nie trzeba mi tego tłumaczyć. Mam inne zdanie na ten temat i to tyle.

----------


## Liwko

Albo stosuje się PC i nie potrzeba drogich rozwiązań by dojść do pasywności. Przy okazji ma się i tanią CWU i niezłe GWC na okres letni (mowa o pc glikol-woda).

----------


## R&K

ile to troche wynosi ? tak z ciekawości pytam , bo TY chyba masz jakiś  kontakt z "instytutem" co ?

----------


## Liwko

> Ale wtedy to raczej nie mówi się o pasywności (małe zużycie energii) tylko o taniej energii.
> 
> Jakby ludzkość wynalazła super tanią energię (domowy reaktorek atomowy) to ja i tak ze swojej poniemieckiej chałupki pasywnej przez to nie będę miał


Zapytaj sam siebie. Po co się buduje domy pasywne? A właściwie po co ludzie chcą budować domy pasywne?

----------


## Liwko

> Bo chcą być eko... ekologiczni i/lub ekonomiczni (proporcje różne w zależności od kraju i świadomości).
> 
> Ja buduję bo chcę się uniezależnić od szalejących cen gazu, prądu, akcyzy na węgiel i dlatego chcę tego wszystkiego zużywać jak najmniej lub wcale. Tak więc koszt PC wolę zainwestować w "pasywność" i zużywać mniej prądu niż PC do mojego domu gdyby nie był "pasywny".


Ale my z j-j zużywamy niemal tyle samo prądu. On mniej na CO, ja na CWU. A zaręczam cię, że im dom bardziej zbliży się do pasywnego, tym większy udział CWU w rachunkach.
Nie neguję pasywności, ale ja wybudowałem dom taki jaki chciałem, i zmniejszyłem rachunki właśnie przez PC. Koszta pewnie podobne, ale nie chciałem budować domu pod pewnym rygorem.

----------


## R&K

tylko napisz jeszcze ile kosztuje / kosztować będzie Cie eksploatacja 
czy te niskie rachunki zawsze będą takie? 
bo budując dom o niskim zapotrzebowaniu - masz go na "zawsze"

----------


## malux20

r&k żle skończysz
dupy  nie zawracaj  tekstami że energooszczęność  jest stałą wartością domu a koszt energii jest zmienną w utrzymaniu tego domu

tak przy okazji wczoraj na kolędzie  proboszcz powiedział  że na 300m plebanię wybulił juz 16 tyś   i się cieszy  że nie ma zimy
ogrzewanie olejowe

----------


## Liwko

> tylko napisz jeszcze ile kosztuje / kosztować będzie Cie eksploatacja 
> czy te niskie rachunki zawsze będą takie? 
> bo budując dom o niskim zapotrzebowaniu - masz go na "zawsze"


Być może w przeciągu kilkudziesięciu lat zdarzy się jakaś awaria, nie mówię nie. Ale skoro teraz mój dom i dom pasywny zużywa tyle samo kilowatów, to zawsze będzie tyle zużywał. Chyba, że do domu pasywnego po jakimś czasie wstawimy PC :smile: . No ale przecież to drogie i się nie opłaca :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Ale my z j-j zużywamy niemal tyle samo prądu. On mniej na CO, ja na CWU. A zaręczam cię, że im dom bardziej zbliży się do pasywnego, tym większy udział CWU w rachunkach.
> Nie neguję pasywności, ale ja wybudowałem dom taki jaki chciałem, i zmniejszyłem rachunki właśnie przez PC. Koszta pewnie podobne, ale nie chciałem budować domu pod pewnym rygorem.


co zrobisz jak energia będzie ze 2-3 razy droższa ?
j-j zapali kilka świeczek...
doczepi kolektor na ścianie...
 a ty jesteś w d....

----------


## מרכבה

E nie to zaprzeczenie całej idei, pompa ciepła taka z gruntowym wymiennikiem to ile kosztuje? 50 tyś gotowa? czy więcej?
Widzę to tak: robię mały staw głęboki na 0,5m i 10x15 metrów i w to wkładam rury przynajmniej w zimie dzieci będą miały gdzie grać w hokeja.
To jedyne usprawiedliwienie instalacji takiej pompy "ciepła" mnie pasuje określenie silnik Carnota.
Przeliczam też na ilość kubików styropianu to ile będzie 500 kubików to na 400m^2 da 1,25metra ! a odliczając okna itp jeszcze więcej.
To jest wielkość dobra do http://www.yr.no/sted/Russland/Sakha...yansk~2013465/ prawda że ładnie zimno ale słonecznie.
Dobre rozwiązanie jest podpięcie pompy powietrze woda do żwirowca( moja taka wizja  :big grin: ) w tedy mamy polepszenie COP i minimalne ryzyko że przymarznie wymiennik ciepła. 
Taką pompę ciepła można kupić za mniej jak 5 tyś to w tedy ma sens.

----------


## malux20

byłby chyba problem z ilością powietrza

50 tyś  to za dużo  za chwilę pojawią się firmy które robią kompleksowo gruntówki za 20 tyś :Smile:

----------


## Liwko

> co zrobisz jak energia będzie ze 2-3 razy droższa ?
> j-j zapali kilka świeczek...
> doczepi kolektor na ścianie...
>  a ty jesteś w d....


Świeczki zapewne też zdrożeją :big grin: 
Zresztą, sam opisywał, że palenie w biokominku jest drogie. 
Kolektorek? Przecież nie dają ich za darmo :wink: 
Z mojego doświadczenia wiem, że w domu jest przyjemnie ciepło gdy się odczuwa przyjemne promieniowanie cieplne. Najgorsze dla mnie są właśnie okresy przejściowe. W domu pasywnym ten okres trwa o wiele dłużej. Ja to się dopiero cieszę jak na zewnątrz spada poniżej -5 i więcej. Wtedy mam komfortowo ciepło :wink:

----------


## R&K

> r&k żle skończysz


hallo .... co to ma być ?? co ???




> dupy  nie zawracaj  tekstami że energooszczęność  jest stałą wartością domu a koszt energii jest zmienną w utrzymaniu tego domu


nie zawracam dupy tylko pytam się o koszty eksploatacyjne PC  - a nie odnoszę się się do zmiennego kosztu energii - źle mnie zrozumiałeś

----------


## jasiek71

> Kolektorek? Przecież nie dają ich za darmo


opisywane przeze mnie rozwiązanie majątku nie kosztuje...
zmniejsz zapotrzebowanie  domu j-j o 2000 kwh rocznie i powiedz ile będzie płacił...

u ciebie te 2000 kwh jest kroplą w morzu...

----------


## מרכבה

No a co do osadzania plastikowych oszustów* to dokąd podejdzie XPS do takiej wysokości należy to dać.
*(okna)

----------


## Liwko

> opisywane przeze mnie rozwiązanie majątku nie kosztuje...
> zmniejsz zapotrzebowanie  domu j-j o 2000 kwh rocznie i powiedz ile będzie płacił...
> 
> u ciebie te 2000 kwh jest kroplą w morzu...


A czy taki kolektorek sprawdzi się między drzewami, czy najpierw trzeba las wyciąć? Bo z tego co pamięta u j-j tak właśnie jest :wink:

----------


## malux20

> hallo .... co to ma być ?? co ???
> 
> 
> 
> nie zawracam dupy tylko pytam się o koszty eksploatacyjne PC  - a nie odnoszę się się do zmiennego kosztu energii - źle mnie zrozumiałeś


boję się ze za kilka stron  tego wątku sam z domu   będziesz odcinał  sobie styro do grubości normowej :big grin:

----------


## jasiek71

> A czy taki kolektorek sprawdzi się między drzewami, czy najpierw trzeba las wyciąć? Bo z tego co pamięta u j-j tak właśnie jest


to była przenośnia :big grin: 

jak jeszcze trochę energia podrożeje to sąsiedzi mu ten las wytną i w piecach spalą w swoich nasto... litrowych domach :big lol:

----------


## jasiek71

> Ja to się dopiero cieszę jak na zewnątrz spada poniżej -5 i więcej. Wtedy mam komfortowo ciepło


tu akurat się z tobą zgodzę...
jak jest zimniej na zewnątrz to są cieplejsze podłogi :big grin: 
w mojej chałupie jest tak samo :yes:

----------


## Liwko

> jak jeszcze trochę energia podrożeje to sąsiedzi mu ten las wytną i w piecach spalą w swoich nasto... litrowych domach


Zapewne, zapewne :wink:

----------


## R&K

> boję się ze za kilka stron  tego wątku sam z domu   będziesz odcinał  sobie styro do grubości normowej


i wywalę WM i wstawię tradycyjne kominy ... a później kupię PC

----------


## Liwko

A jakie to są koszty mości panie? Czy wydatek na doprowadzenie do wymogów domu pasywnego nie jest podobny do kosztów PC? 
Powtarzam ci, jeśli tego nie zauważyłeś, nie neguję domów pasywnych, śmieszy mnie natomiast podejście j-j do PC. Może nie każdy chce mieszkać w kurniku, ale większość chciała by mieć niskie rachunki! 
Wolę zapłacić więcej za CO a mniej za CWU, bo komfort grzanej chaty jest bezsprzeczny!
Jeżeli nie chcesz żadnych elementów, które mogą się popsuć, wróć do telefonów z puszek i dratwy. Zapewniam cię, żywotność o wiele dłuższa!

----------


## Liwko

Jeszcze dodam. Ty nie masz PC, a ja ma dom pasywny w okresach przejściowych, i powiem ci że jest do dopy!!! Wtedy lubię sobie przepalić w kominku, no ale kominek w domu pasywnym jest oczywiście niedopuszczalny!!!

----------


## j-j

EEE nie chce mi się dyskutować - kolejne bzdury że lepiej zwykły dom z PCi niż energooszczędny bądź pasywny. Szkoda strzępić języka a tym bardziej na Liwko, który już tyle razy ściemniał odnośnie swoich kosztów inwestycyjnych aby tylko swoje udowodnić że jego komenarze od dawna filtruję. A tym jeszcze bardziej gdy czytam brednie odnośnie braku komfortu w domu pasywnym co już wiele razy tlumaczylem liwko co i jak było i dlaczego a jak jest teraz ale do tego gościa nic nie dociera, byleby tylko bylo na jego- jak dziecko.
ech ...

pzdr

----------


## Liwko

> EEE nie chce mi się dyskutować - kolejne bzdury że lepiej zwykły dom z PCi niż energooszczędny bądź pasywny. Szkoda strzępić języka.
> 
> pzdr


To dlaczego wszyscy, nie pomijając ciebie, mówią o braku komfortu w okresach przejściowych? Niby temperatura odpowiednia a tak jakoś mało przyjemnie. To dlaczego w tych okresach muszą grzać do 23st a zimą wystarczy 21? 
W naszym klimacie wolę ogrzewać dom i czuć się w nim komfortowo. Może w klimacie państw zachodnich jest to lepsze rozwiązanie, ale u nas nie sądzę. Chuchać na każdą kWh nie mam zamiaru. Dom wybudowałem by się nim cieszyć. A rachunki podobne.

----------


## j-j

Liwko, nie mam ochoty z Tobą dyskutować a tym bardziej powtarzać się, przykro mi.

pzdr

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko, nie mam ochoty z Tobą dyskutować a tym bardziej powtarzać się, przykro mi.
> 
> pzdr


OK, nie ma sprawy. Tylko nie pisz głupot o PC, bo znowu tu wlecę :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

> EEE nie chce mi się dyskutować - kolejne bzdury że lepiej zwykły dom z PCi niż energooszczędny bądź pasywny. Szkoda strzępić języka a tym bardziej na Liwko, który już tyle razy ściemniał odnośnie swoich kosztów inwestycyjnych aby tylko swoje udowodnić że jego komenarze od dawna filtruję. A tym jeszcze bardziej gdy czytam brednie odnośnie braku komfortu w domu pasywnym co już wiele razy tlumaczylem liwko co i jak było i dlaczego a jak jest teraz ale do tego gościa nic nie dociera, byleby tylko bylo na jego- jak dziecko.
> ech ...
> 
> pzdr


Widzę, że była edycja. Bardzo nieładna i niegrzeczna edycja panie j-j
Kto mnie zachęcił do włożenia kija w twoje mrowisko???




> Właśnie po to robi się pasywne aby nie stosować PCi i innych drogich modnych "wisiorków" do celów grzewczych.
> 
> pzdr


Jak ci mało to pisz tak dalej, możesz liczyć na mnie :big grin:

----------


## מרכבה

Moja wizja PCi to tylko zrobienie frajdy dzieciakom z lodowiska w zimie.
Lub samodzielne zbudowanie pompy ciepła, w jednej z pożyczonych książek o ogrzewaniu pompą ciepła było troszkę liźnięte w temat budowy.
A to są pierdoły o tym okresie przejściowym! niby kamienna świątynia z symboliką ociepleniową ma być lepsza? 
Jajcarnia jakaś ! A a aucie też maż podłogówkę? i PCi ? żeby ci zimno nie było? 99% taki sam układ jest wentylacji w domu jak i w aucie ! grzanie ciepłym powietrzem! dla mojej ściany np U 0,075 twoja 0,3 moja ściana przepuści przy 0st 150W twoja przy 15st tyle samo !
a czy będziesz grzał przy plus 15 ? 
Jeszcze powietrze do wentylacji ale tam zyski od "bytowe" lekko to wyrównają!

----------


## Liwko

> tylko żę wydatek na dom pasywny będzie jeden jedyny w  perspektywie 100 lat, a ty swoją PCi w tym czasie wymienisz ze 3 razy,  razem z systemem CO i pewnie jeszcze z 5 razy zregenerujesz DZ itp itd


Nie wiem czy ta moja PC mnie nie przeżyje :big grin: 
W każdym bądź razie, ja przez te kilkadziesiąt lat mojego życia (mam nadzieję), będę się cieszył ogrzewanym mocniej domem i od czasu do czasu ogniem w kominku. Mam dom, który od zawsze chciałem mieć i nie musiałem się przejmować jakimiś oknami od północy czy wielkimi drzwiami. Dom od frontu (strona północna) wygląda jak dom, nie jak bunkier :smile: 
Jeżeli komuś się podobają domy pasywne jego sprawa. Jednemu się podoba córka, innemu teściowa :smile: 
A jak tam twój dom pasywny mpoplaw??? Czym go ogrzewasz?

----------


## R&K

> stopkę taką mam bo kiedyś dawno tak wpisałem i tak zostało, ale jak spojrzysz na awatar to się chyba trochę wyjaśni


to ze wybudowany to widać - jasna sprawa - ale czy to SSZ czy zamieszkały już nie widać  :big grin: 




> Jeżeli komuś się podobają domy pasywne jego sprawa. Jednemu się podoba córka, innemu teściowa


proszę Cię Liwko - bez takich herezji - pedofilem nie jestem a  20 lat starsze kobiety mnie nie kręcą

----------


## מרכבה

Ta jasne jak bunkier  :big grin:  dobra argumentacja !  :big grin:  bo spadnę ! 
Rureczki, grzejniczki kotłowania jak w statku kosmicznym to jest ok?
Tak posmarował ponad 50 tyś na PCi a teraz się cieszy bo mało płaci i tak innego źródła odnawialnego nie pobijesz ! 
biomasy ! mnie tam raz na trzy dni dogrzanie ciepłej wody w piecu C.O 5kW nie przeszkadza.
A potrzebna ilość biomasy w porywach 500kg ! raptem 2mb ile ? 280zł plus cięcie 2 zł tyle bak benzyny wychodzi.
a i przy dobrych kombinacjach wierzba energetyczna i wyjdzie 0zł, zwłaszcza że pompa obiegowa nie potrzebna woda pod własnym ciśnieniem !
Troszkę ruchu mi się przyda :big grin:  
jak pompa ciepła z wymiennikiem gruntowym będzie mieć moc 2 kW i kosztować 15 całość to w tedy pogadamy.

----------


## Liwko

> Ta jasne jak bunkier  dobra argumentacja !  bo spadnę ! 
> Rureczki, grzejniczki kotłowania jak w statku kosmicznym to jest ok?
> Tak posmarował ponad 50 tyś na PCi a teraz się cieszy bo mało płaci i tak innego źródła odnawialnego nie pobijesz ! 
> biomasy ! mnie tam raz na trzy dni dogrzanie ciepłej wody w piecu C.O 5kW nie przeszkadza.
> A potrzebna ilość biomasy w porywach 500kg ! raptem 2mb ile ? 280zł plus cięcie 2 zł tyle bak benzyny wychodzi.
> a i przy dobrych kombinacjach wierzba energetyczna i wyjdzie 0zł, zwłaszcza że pompa obiegowa nie potrzebna woda pod własnym ciśnieniem !
> Troszkę ruchu mi się przyda 
> jak pompa ciepła z wymiennikiem gruntowym będzie mieć moc 2 kW i kosztować 15 całość to w tedy pogadamy.


Nic co obsługowe nie wchodziło w grę. Ja już w swoim życiu się dość napaliłem wszelkiego opału. Nigdy więcej! No chyba że w kominku dla klimatu :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

No widzisz... ja dla klimatu zamierzam raz na trzy dni troszkę wody dogrzać.
Spokojnie PC-PW jest w moich planach bo za koło 3-4 tyś taka aż nadto starczy, użytkuję taką z klimatyzatorem, bajer na pilota itp.
tylko cena max 15 tys!
Liwko przyznaj się zrób mi zestawienie silnika Carnota z poborem ciepła z gruntu moc max 2kW za mniej jak 20 tyś komplet to pomyślę.
a to i tak 15 tyś drożej jak nagrzewnica dwie rurki na kanale nawiewnym.
i piecyk za marne 1,7 kzł. po za tym odpady drzewne z sadu mam wyrzucać do rzeki?

----------


## malux20

15 tyś za pompę -jestes złośliwy to cena 20 tyś  za gruntową to też za drogo?
przecież tu na forum są juz takie ceny 
zapewne za chwilę   będą takie oferty firm na kompleksową usługę

za darmo wam będą montować i też będzie wam coś niepasić :tongue:

----------


## מרכבה

ale nie chodzi mi o pompę samą ! tylko całą instalację! razem z wymiennikiem.
tylko sama pompa ciepła jest genialna, otoczka produkcyjno sprzedażowa już nie !

----------


## Liwko

Do tego nie trzeba mieć domu. Wystarczy wygrać w Totka. Łatwizna :big grin:

----------


## RAPczyn

> Słuchajcie, ta dyskusja nie ma większego sensu. Dlaczego?
> 
> Otóż normy dla nowego budownictwa są coraz bardziej wyśrubowane, przynajmniej w cywilizowanych krajach. Nie przytoczę dokładnych dat bo nie potrafię teraz znaleźć w stercie literatury, którą każdy budujący gromadzi, ale nie wiem czy nie od 2013 w Niemczech i Danii będzie można budować tylko w standardzie "passivhaus" a na 100% przed 2020 tylko tzw. zero-energetyczne (w Niemczech przy odbiorze sprawdza się, czy dom spełnia normy!).
> 
> Droga, którą podążają cywilizowane społeczeństwa jest jednoznaczna - minimalizacja wykorzystania energii.


Np.: Sonnen Energie Haus

----------


## Andrzej.K

Tak czytam ta dyskusje na temat pci a domów pasywnych lub bardzo energooszczednych. kalkulowałem to u siebie i dom pasywny wychodzi taniej, niz dom z dobra pci. dokładnie wychodzi mi 24,7 kw/m2 Pompa jak wiele innych urzadzeń nie jest wieczna serwis równiez kosztuje. a ze jestem z Poznańia niektórzy mówia skapcy ja to nazywam racjonalnie oszczedny. To przy kupnie samochodu wazniejsze jest ile pali a nie na jakie paliwo.

----------


## Piczman

W dzisiejszych realiach mam coś takiego jak "planowany proces starzenia produktu " .
Biorąc to pod uwagę jedyne słuszne wyjście to zejść do jak najniższego zapotrzebowania i modlić się aby grzałki nie były drogie  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> W dzisiejszych realiach mam coś takiego jak "planowany proces starzenia produktu " .


powiedz to pompiarzom  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

> Tak czytam ta dyskusje na temat pci a domów pasywnych lub bardzo energooszczednych. kalkulowałem to u siebie i dom pasywny wychodzi taniej, niz dom z dobra pci. dokładnie wychodzi mi 24,7 kw/m2 Pompa jak wiele innych urzadzeń nie jest wieczna serwis równiez kosztuje. a ze jestem z Poznańia niektórzy mówia skapcy ja to nazywam racjonalnie oszczedny. To przy kupnie samochodu wazniejsze jest ile pali a nie na jakie paliwo.


To spytaj się mpoplawa dlaczego nie wybudował pasywniaka :wink:  Taki guru to powinien z łatwością sobie z tym poradzić :big grin: 
Mówi, że będzie budował, ale to będzie już trzeci jego dom, więc dwa poprzednie najwyraźniej sknocił.
Spójrzcie dookoła na swoje osiedla, które z tych projektów nadawały by się na domy pasywne? Żaden? A jednak ludzie wolą 200-400m2, do tego ogrody zimowe, wykusze, balkony i inne pierdoły. Świadomi są raczej tego, że będą więcej płacić za ogrzewanie, ale komfort mieszkania w domu jaki sobie wymarzyli jest dla nich najważniejszy! Czy to są idioci, którzy nie budowali 100m2, tylko dlatego by zużył jak najmniej kWh???

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Spójrzcie dookoła na swoje osiedla, które z tych projektów nadawały by się na domy pasywne?


Budowanie domów energochłonnych wynika tylko z lenistwa, braku podstawowej wiedzy oraz z braku wcześniejszych obliczeń w OZC. Później zostaje już tylko instalować PCi by w ogóle jakoś przeżyć finansowo, szczególnie jak dopadnie kryzys.

----------


## andriuss

> Tak czytam ta dyskusje na temat pci a domów pasywnych lub bardzo energooszczednych. kalkulowałem to u siebie i dom pasywny wychodzi taniej, niz dom z dobra pci.


Konkretnie u Ciebie zapewne tak wychodzi, ale niech każdy sam sobie policzy. Np. załóżmy parterówkę 300 m2, która ma zużywać 45 kWh/m2, a chciałbyś płacić 3-krotnie niższe rachunki. Ile będzie kosztowała adaptacja do 15 kWh / m2? Pewnie z 60-80 KPLN za same materiały. A ile trzeba spędzić czasu na pilnowanie, żeby rzeczywiście tak wyszło - to najlepiej wie autor wątku. U j-j bezdyskusyjnie inne przemyślenia nie miały sensu, ale on ma 95 użytkowej i poświęcił pewnie z rok życia na budowę. A ja wciąż nie mogę zrozumieć dlaczego jeśli pompa, to musi być z górnej półki. Czy wy wszyscy jeździcie wyłącznie mercedesami i chodzicie tylko w koszulach Bossa?

----------


## miloszenko

> styropian kosztuje ok 100zł/m3 jak ci więc wyszło 60-80KPLN ?? przywaliłeś ewidentnie z grubej rury


Przywalil, ale faktem jest, iz przy duzej powierzchni domu ilosc powierzchni do zaizolowanie generuje znacznie kwoty, no i powierzchnie rosna w 3 wymiarach  :smile: . Na pewno bez wzglednie kazdy przypadek wymaga indywidualnego podejscia.

pozdrawiam

----------


## miloszenko

W perspektywnie 30 letniej to musisz dostac oferte na 2 sztuki PC  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam

j-j nas stad przegoni na bank  :big tongue:

----------


## andriuss

> styropian kosztuje ok 100zł/m3 jak ci więc wyszło 60-80KPLN ?? przywaliłeś ewidentnie z grubej rury


j-j ma na ścianach i pod posadzką trochę lepszy, który kosztuje raczej 200 niż 100. Oczywiście kwota z palca, bo przykład czysto hipotetyczny, ale gwoli uczciwości, zgodnie z parabolą znanego wszystkim wykresu, przyznaj o ile trudniej i kosztowniej jest zejść z 45 na 15 niż np. ze 150 na 50. To ile by to kosztowało wg. Ciebie dla dużego domu, powiedzmy 15 x 20?

----------


## מרכבה

Jak ktoś lubi kamienne świątynie i nie ma bladego pojęcia o tym to niech sobie siedzi w błędzie.
tylko niech innych na złą drogę nie sprowadza.
http://www.architekturapasywna.pl/page3.php bardzo ciekawe.
Dobrze napisane kubik EPS'a stówę. Wy się martwicie stawianiem nowego domu w standardzie pasywnym.
U mnie mam taki standard zrobić z budynku już istniejącego całe szczęście ma zwarta bryłę.

Do obliczeń właśnie nie ma wpływu wielkość tylko stosunek A/V no i liczba mieszkańców :big grin: 
Też jest to walka o moc do ogrzewania i źródło ciepła. Potem szybkość "wychładzania" budynku.

----------


## andriuss

> Z armaty!
> 
> 300m2 parterówki BEZ użytk. poddasza to jakieś 28m3 styro 10cm albo 84m3 styro 30cm, przy 170zł/m3 U=0,031 różnica to 9.500zł; 300m2 podłogi przy 10cm to 30m3 a przy 30cm to 90m3, przy 190zł/m3 różnica to 11.500zł.
> 
> Dla uproszczenia zakładam, że ściana będzie z takiego samego materiału i będzie ocieplana choćby kilkoma cm więc montaż w tej samej cenie, układanie pod posadzką też. W sumie 21.000zł więcej za ocieplenie takiego hangaru (bo jak będzie z użytkowym poddaszem to oczywiście dużo mniej).
> 
> Chętnie kupię do ogrzania 300m2 za 21.000zł PC z pełnym montażem od A do Z!


Strzeliłem taką kwotę, bo j-j podsumował siebie samego na dodatkowe 23 KPLN względem normowego, z fundamentami i oknami. Wcale nie jestem pompo-maniakiem i gdybym miał w planach normalny, mały domek, poszedłbym drogą pasywności. Za 21 KPLN kupisz z powodzeniem pompę na ten metraż + grzałki na kilka, kilkanaście najzimniejszych dni w roku.

----------


## Piczman

Czy pasywny z pewnymi ograniczeniami co do bryły, energooszczędny do 50 kWh/m2/rok  czy standardowy z przemyślaną termoizolacją i dostępem do taniego źródła energii to najczęściej sprawa indywidualna .
Jak tu już ktoś niedawno wspomniał, liczbami można udowodnić niemal każdą tezę .
Jednostronność to najgorsze co może być na forum .

----------


## Liwko

> Budowanie domów energochłonnych wynika tylko z lenistwa, braku podstawowej wiedzy oraz z braku wcześniejszych obliczeń w OZC. Później zostaje już tylko instalować PCi by w ogóle jakoś przeżyć finansowo, szczególnie jak dopadnie kryzys.


Lenistwo? Nie każdy ma czas by bywać codziennie na budowie. Wielu ludzi pracuje całymi dniami. Są też tacy, którzy budują na odległość.
Brak podstawowej wiedzy? Nie każdy ma czas by taką wiedzę posiąść, nie każdy ma zwyczajnie do tego głowę. Jeżeli ktoś mieszka całe życie w bloku, często nie zdaje sobie sprawy czym może być budowa domu i jakie wyzwania przed nim staną.
Brak wcześniejszych obliczeń w OZC? A w czym przeszkadzają wcześniejsze obliczenia OZC by wstawić PC?

----------


## andriuss

> Złociutki mój! Powiedz szybciutko gdzie to kupię za te 21kpln bo lada dzień mam kupować styro to może nie kupię?
> Potrzebuję komplet z instalacją: dolne źródło, PC i górne źródło. Dorzucę jeszcze 2kpln które mam wydać na kable grzejne do podłogówki na ścianach.


I znów się czuję jak sprzedawca. Którym nie jestem. Ja planuję taką:

http://www.alfaco.pl/promocje/632/wy...epla_gree.html

Tylko nie zaczynaj, że klimat straszny i straszne mrozy - liczone było wielokrotnie, że da radę. Pamiętaj, że cały czas celujemy w COP = 3, więc gdybyś nie osiągał takiego średniorocznego, zostanie z 10 KPLN na dopłaty.

EDIT: jeśli doliczysz dla tego przykładu 1500 kWh na CWU rocznie, COP na ogrzewanie wystarczy ok. 2,45

----------


## מרכבה

http://pasivnydom.blog.cz/0911/vypln...neralnou-vlnou jak ktoś pisze o kosztach to niech sobie czyta  :smile: 
Słowacy język prosty to się doczyta.

----------


## Liwko

> Jednostronność to najgorsze co może być na forum .


Dlatego ta dyskusja :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Z armaty!
> 
> 300m2 parterówki BEZ użytk. poddasza to jakieś 28m3 styro 10cm albo 84m3 styro 30cm, przy 170zł/m3 U=0,031 różnica to 9.500zł; 300m2 podłogi przy 10cm to 30m3 a przy 30cm to 90m3, przy 190zł/m3 różnica to 11.500zł.
> 
> Dla uproszczenia zakładam, że ściana będzie z takiego samego materiału i będzie ocieplana choćby kilkoma cm więc montaż w tej samej cenie, układanie pod posadzką też. W sumie 21.000zł więcej za ocieplenie takiego hangaru (bo jak będzie z użytkowym poddaszem to oczywiście dużo mniej).
> 
> Chętnie kupię do ogrzania 300m2 za 21.000zł PC z pełnym montażem od A do Z!


Czy w tym wypadku tych 300m nie będziesz już niczym ogrzewał?

----------


## מרכבה

Pisałem już wcześniej pompa ciepła max 2kW jak tak
to co znajduje się na necie zaczyna się od 5,3 kW czyli dom musiał by mieć 750m^2 minimum na taką pompę.
Po to się izoluje. izolacja raz kosztuje; chyba że dzięcioły złośliwe zaatakują ;P
Lub osiedle z 5 takich domków na jedną pompę, w tedy koszty niech by 10-12 kzł.

----------


## Liwko

> Pisałem już wcześniej pompa ciepła max 2kW jak tak
> to co znajduje się na necie zaczyna się od 5,3 kW czyli dom musiał by mieć 750m^2 minimum na taką pompę.
> Po to się izoluje. izolacja raz kosztuje; chyba że dzięcioły złośliwe zaatakują ;P
> Lub osiedle z 5 takich domków na jedną pompę, w tedy koszty niech by 10-12 kzł.


Przy takiej mocy PC to w wannie byście się kąpali raz w miesiącu, albo codziennie kto inny pod prysznic :big grin: 
Przy większej mocy elegancko wykorzystasz tanią taryfę, a dolne źródełko jako GWC.

----------


## מרכבה

350 litrów w 10 godzin wody nagrzeje :smile:  o 50st :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> 350 litrów w 10 godzin wody nagrzeje o 50st


Łee, no to faktycznie nie ma problemu z CWU, tylko kiedy grzać CO? W drogiej za drogo, w taniej grzeje CWU. Może nad kominkiem trzeba się zastanowić :big grin:

----------


## מרכבה

No właśnie że w takim domu tj nie potrzeba C.O na uboczy podgrzewani wody do CWU.
plus założenie max 10W mocy na metr do ogrzania, co czyni zbytecznym instalowanie kakofyferow  :big grin: 
Tak że źródło ciepła o mocy 2kW wystarczy, jak mało to świeczki  :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

> Max tą ilością prądu co Ty zużyjesz na PC bez tego ocieplenia.


Ale jakim systemem?

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.timberhome.com.pl/?188,po...-hpw-do-c-w-u- takie coś  :smile:  to ja rozumie a nie jakieś pompy ciepła o kolosalnych mocach.
teraz pytanie jak wielki żwirak musiał by być aby zawsze mieć powietrze do takiej pompy na +.

----------


## Liwko

> http://www.timberhome.com.pl/?188,po...-hpw-do-c-w-u- takie coś  to ja rozumie a nie jakieś pompy ciepła o kolosalnych mocach.
> teraz pytanie jak wielki żwirak musiał by być aby zawsze mieć powietrze do takiej pompy na +.


Taki za 20tyś :big grin:

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/fewe_pl.pdf na 10^3m^3 209 kubików żwiru co daje 20,9 tyś
a mi będzie trzeba 10x mniejszy pod PCP jak już  :smile:  a że zrobię dwa to będzie pełny luksus.

----------


## jasiek71

> http://www.timberhome.com.pl/?188,po...-hpw-do-c-w-u- takie coś  to ja rozumie a nie jakieś pompy ciepła o kolosalnych mocach.
> teraz pytanie jak wielki żwirak musiał by być aby zawsze mieć powietrze do takiej pompy na +.


rurowiec wystarczy
 ok. 100mb rury 200" w obiegu zamkniętym
za 5k z kopaniem da sie zrobić

----------


## מרכבה

Na pewno pod samą pompę ciepła wykorzystam odwodnienie: dwie studnie pojemność powietrza łącznie 2,5m^3 plus 20mb rury fi160 PCV po 1000 otw fi 4 na metr.
Tak że pół przeponowy system, ale całość rur będzie jeszcze dodatkowo zwiększona tak drugie tyle, raz że odwodnienie a plus tego będzie właśnie powietrze na o plusowej temperaturze. Zresztą wykonując odwodnienie od razu przygotowałem je do wentylacji: pomysł był pół na pół tj nie byłem przekonany do późniejszej jakości powietrza wentylowanego, ale pod PCP nie ma to znaczenia.

----------


## R&K

> .... Świadomi są raczej tego, że będą więcej płacić za ogrzewanie, ale komfort mieszkania w domu jaki sobie wymarzyli jest dla nich najważniejszy! Czy to są idioci, którzy nie budowali 100m2, tylko dlatego by zużył jak najmniej kWh???


to nie świadomość płacenia więcej i posiadania komfortu , wykusz czy balkon to nie komfort to jak napisałeś pierdoły
i proszę zmieńcie nastawienie do domów pasywnych - mój dom jest chyba największym na FM który wg OZC w zasadzie zbliżył się do magicznych 15 kWh tak więc mit, że tylko mały 80-110m2 dom nadaje się na dom pasywny, przemija 




> Lenistwo? Nie każdy ma czas by bywać codziennie na budowie. Wielu ludzi pracuje całymi dniami. Są też tacy, którzy budują na odległość.
> Brak podstawowej wiedzy? Nie każdy ma czas by taką wiedzę posiąść, nie każdy ma zwyczajnie do tego głowę. Jeżeli ktoś mieszka całe życie w bloku, często nie zdaje sobie sprawy czym może być budowa domu i jakie wyzwania przed nim staną.
> Brak wcześniejszych obliczeń w OZC? A w czym przeszkadzają wcześniejsze obliczenia OZC by wstawić PC?


nie trzeba być codziennie na budowie
owszem gdy buduje się na odległość i pracuje dniami i nocami lepiej zatrudnić ekipę - albo pracuję i zarabiam na dom, albo go sam buduję - prosta sprawa inaczej nie ma co porywać się z motyką na księżyc





> Konkretnie u Ciebie zapewne tak wychodzi, ale niech każdy sam sobie policzy. Np. załóżmy parterówkę 300 m2, która ma zużywać 45 kWh/m2, a chciałbyś płacić 3-krotnie niższe rachunki. Ile będzie kosztowała adaptacja do 15 kWh / m2? Pewnie z 60-80 KPLN za same materiały. A ile trzeba spędzić czasu na pilnowanie, żeby rzeczywiście tak wyszło - to najlepiej wie autor wątku. U j-j bezdyskusyjnie inne przemyślenia nie miały sensu, ale on ma 95 użytkowej i poświęcił pewnie z rok życia na budowę. A ja wciąż nie mogę zrozumieć dlaczego jeśli pompa, to musi być z górnej półki. Czy wy wszyscy jeździcie wyłącznie mercedesami i chodzicie tylko w koszulach Bossa?


nie każdy dom nadaje się na pasywniaka - 100 m2 parterówka OK, 150 m2 dom z poddaszem OK , ale nie 300m2 parterówka już nie bardzo - liczy się przecież stosunek energii potrzebnej do ogrzania danej powierzchni w stosunku do pow zewnętrznej przez którą energia uchodzi + oczywiście odpowiednia izolacja

----------


## grzeniu666

> tak więc mit, że tylko mały 80-110m2 dom nadaje się na dom pasywny,


Wydawało mi się że im większy tym łatwiej. Tzn. taniej/m2 wyjdzie "pasywna superjednostka" niż kurnik  :wink:

----------


## מרכבה

Też coś podobnego użytkuję tj klimatyzator plus pompa ciepa, działa i do -10 tylko dłużej się odmraża.
I teraz dostarczyć takiemu ze żwiraka powietrze i sprawa zamknięta.
Tylko że to działa pewnie tak: Powietrze Woda powietrze bo nadmuchem ogrzewa, na pilocik w lecie funkcja klimy bajer
za dobre pieniądze.

----------


## R&K

Panowie - wątek o PC jest gdzie indziej !!!!!

----------


## Liwko

Piec na wszystko... Budujesz oszczędny dom i chcesz smrodzić sobie i sąsiadom? Tutaj z tym pomysłem przyklasku nie znajdziesz.

----------


## jasiek71

> Piec na wszystko... Budujesz oszczędny dom i chcesz smrodzić sobie i sąsiadom? Tutaj z tym pomysłem przyklasku nie znajdziesz.


ja robię tak u ojca...
piec na wszystko i bufor...
jego na żadne wynalazki typu PC nie namówię, musi sie palić :big grin:

----------


## Liwko

> ja robię tak u ojca...
> piec na wszystko i bufor...
> jego na żadne wynalazki typu PC nie namówię, musi sie palić


No tak. Dzisiaj rozmawiałem z jednym człowiekiem, który chciał nieco ulżyć starszej osobie w sterowaniu kotłem. Chciał mu to za darmo zmodyfikować. Nie było szans by się dał przekonać.

----------


## Liwko

> W sensie na każdy rodzaj biopaliwa więc teoretycznie "0gr CO2 do atmosfery" Tyle, że bardziej się skłaniam ku sterowanemu pelleciakowi i bez bufora. W życiu żadnego ekogroszku!


He, he. Czyli robisz instalację wodną?

----------


## Liwko

Kocioł (nie piec), komin, bufor... Zaczyna się robić ciekawie. Ja bym do tego jeszcze dorzucił kominek z płaszczem i butle LPG. No może jeszcze jakiś solar i będzie cacy :smile:

----------


## andriuss

> Klasyka, którą przerobiłem - 10.900 netto za samą pompę 16kW... a ja potrzebuję bez "pasywnego" ocieplenia więcej. Nie znalazłem sensownej samej pompy za mniej niż moje dodatkowe ocieplenie, do tego dolne źródło, podłogówka itp itd - najniżej w sumie 40kpln. A i tak przy COP=3 potrzebowałbym zużyć do PC mniej więcej tyle energii co do elektrycznej podłogówki w pasywniaku. Dojście do pasywniaka to mniej niż 20kpln więc nie miałem nad czym się zastanawiać.


Ręce opadają jak się czyta te wyliczenia, wychodzi na to, że istnieje wiele alternatywnych matematyk na uzasadnienie wszelkich gustów i preferencji. Dla przypomnienia, rzuciłem głupi przykład domu 300 m2, który zużywa odpowiednio 45 i 15 kWh / m2 / rok. Czyli:
300 m2 * 45 kWh = 13 500 kWh rocznie (PCi),
300 m2 * 15 kWh = 4 500 kWh rocznie (pasywny).

Przy uwzględnieniu CWU, ze średniorocznym COP = 3 (tylko dla CWU), w wysokości 1 500 kWh rocznie, wygląda to następująco:
pasywny = 4 500 + 1 500 = 6 000 kWh,
PCi = (13 500 / COP X) + (1 500 / COP 3) = 6 000 kWh.

X = ca. 2,45 (średnioroczny)

13 500 kWh na CO rocznie = 7-8 kW mocy grzewczej obliczeniowej.
Pompa o mocy 16 kW przy A7/W35 kosztuje kilkanaście tysięcy.

Z mądrości forumowych:
1. powietrzne pompy z czynnikiem R410 i na sprężarkach Copelanda pracują do 0*C; poniżej prawdopodobnie wybuchają,
2. gruntówki nie wybuchają, ale kosztują co najmniej 40 KPLN,
3. zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania z 45 kWh / m2 / rok na 15 kWh / m2 / rok dla domu parterowego 300 m2 kosztuje 20 KPLN (co daje 67 PLN / m2).
4. jak złapie w listopadzie -25*, to z pewnością nie odpuści do końca marca; wszakże żyjemy na biegunie południowym, a w najlepszym przypadku gdzieś pomiędzy Syberią a Kamczatką,
5. ocieplenie robi się na co najmniej 100 lat, tak więc na taki dystans powinny być rozkładane koszty.

Z mądrości forumowych: opłaca się jedynie budowanie pasywniaków z kablami grzejnymi. Reszta to jedno wielkie oszustwo. Szkoda, ale co zrobić. Wniosek osobisty dla mnie - kurde, weź się za zarabianie pieniędzy, a nie polemikę na forum.

----------


## PACEK78

Czy ktoś buduje lub wybudował Dom w bluszczu 2???

----------


## j-j

PROSZĘ ADMINÓW O PRZENIESIENIE OSTATNICH 2, 3 STRON DO ODPOWIEDNIEGO DZIAŁU I NIE ZAŚMIECANIE WĄTKU NIEOPŁACALNYMI OBECNIE  :wink:  PCi.

pzdr

----------


## Liwko

Sam tą dyskusję sprowokowałeś :wink:

----------


## Andrzej.K

> To spytaj się mpoplawa dlaczego nie wybudował pasywniaka Taki guru to powinien z łatwością sobie z tym poradzić
> Mówi, że będzie budował, ale to będzie już trzeci jego dom, więc dwa poprzednie najwyraźniej sknocił.
> Spójrzcie dookoła na swoje osiedla, które z tych projektów nadawały by się na domy pasywne? Żaden? A jednak ludzie wolą 200-400m2, do tego ogrody zimowe, wykusze, balkony i inne pierdoły. Świadomi są raczej tego, że będą więcej płacić za ogrzewanie, ale komfort mieszkania w domu jaki sobie wymarzyli jest dla nich najważniejszy! Czy to są idioci, którzy nie budowali 100m2, tylko dlatego by zużył jak najmniej kWh???


Generalnie  jezeli chodzi o nowe domy to faktycznie malo ktory sie nadaje wiekszośc idzie w balkoniki do kwiatów.Ja stawiam prawie 200m2 dokładnie 191  Będzie taras 21 m2 ale na garazu odcietym od domu. Ale faktem jest ze dużo osób wg nie mysli o budowie puzniej tyle płacą. Ja sobie to zkalkulowałem tak. Na etapie fundamentu mogłem wybrac firme która wszystko zrobi za mnie lub  byc codziennie rano lub wieczorem samemu kupic towar  pokazac tym palcem jak maja robic itd. Pare dni urlopu nawet bezpłatnego to oszczedności rzedu 10 tys zł jak ktos tyle zarabia w tydzień to moze sie budowa nie przejmować

----------


## Andrzej.K

> a skąd wiesz czy w środku nie ma perfidnego chipu który po 10 latach celowo ją zastopuje i wyświetli napis _Kup Nową
> _lodówki są na pewno w gronie produktów celowo postarzanych, więc ??


albo kondensator albo jakis tranzystor wysiadzie  po 1 do 2 lat po okresie gwarancyjnym. Koszt  cześci nie bedzie przekraczał 1 zł lecz wiedza   co wymienic moze byc warta nowa PC

----------


## tomis1983

Trochę nie na temat ale zaczynam się budować (pozwolenie dopiero załatwiam) i założyłem blog na temat budowy, kosztów i wszystkiego dookoła, zapraszam może komuś w czymś pomogę albo może ktoś mi coś poradzi :smile: 

http://muratorc92powabny.blog.pl/

----------


## Liwko

> a skąd wiesz czy w środku nie ma perfidnego chipu który po 10 latach celowo ją zastopuje i wyświetli napis _Kup Nową
> _lodówki są na pewno w gronie produktów celowo postarzanych, więc ??


 :big lol: 
Pogrążasz się coraz bardziej "fachowcu"

----------


## grzeniu666

> Pogrążasz się coraz bardziej "fachowcu"


Na TVN Turbo jest taki żenujący program (Nie ma Lipy?) gdzie taki wielki gość mówi "pompa musi być". To ty?  :big lol:  (PS. nie jestem anty-PCi, jakby nie ogień w kuchni to bym się zastanowił)

O: http://www.tvnturbo.pl/program/nie-ma-lipy-seria-1

 :smile:

----------


## Liwko

No jasne że to ja :big grin: , żenujący ja  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Z mądrości forumowych: opłaca się jedynie budowanie pasywniaków z kablami grzejnymi. Reszta to jedno wielkie oszustwo. Szkoda, ale co zrobić. Wniosek osobisty dla mnie - kurde, weź się za zarabianie pieniędzy, a nie polemikę na forum.


Czy to ironia ?
Bo ja  chce ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne. Droższa instalacja o bufor. ale łatwiejszy ratunek w inne żrudło energii gdy  te durnie na stołkach w rzadzie zechca podniesc akcyze na energie  o kilka set procen, I raczej mnie by to nie smieszyło bo pamjetam jak tusk przed swoja kampania straszył ze jak wygra PIS to paliwo bedzie po 5 zł dzieki bogu nie doszło do tego i mamy po prawie 6 zł :mad:

----------


## bitter

Tusk również obiecywał in-vitro za darmo, obniżenie podatków (a VAT 23%) oraz dostatnie życie (czas pójścia na emeryturę się wydłuża i pewnie nie dożyję). Żeby nie było głosowałem na nieudacznika w poprzednich wyborach, w tych już nie (na PiS też nie). Zastanawia mnie na kogo zagłosuję za kilka lat. PO nie dotrzymało żadnej ze swoich obietnic (np. invtro było do zrealizowania bez uszczerbku dla Państwa ale było niepopularne w ciemnogrodzie więc się wycofali), PiS z ich teorią spiskową i krzyżami na ulicach przypomina mi średniowiecze i inkwizycję, Palikot mimo nadziei jakie w nim pokładałem wprowadził do Sejmu samych popaprańców i robi dalej z siebie pajaca zamiast zabrać się za pożyteczne rzeczy, SLD ... stara gwardia od koryta jakośm nie ufam, PSL - cóż jaki Pan taki kram, jak patrzę na Pawlaka to mnie skręca, choć czasem mądrze coś powie ale niestety rzadko. Cała reszta nie ma szans na rządzenie. Znów doszedłem jak co 4 lata do smutnego wniosku że chciałbym zobaczyć co zrobi Korwin Mikke  :wink:  ale on zszedł na margines marginesu

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Tusk również obiecywał in-vitro za darmo, obniżenie podatków (a VAT 23%) oraz dostatnie życie (czas pójścia na emeryturę się wydłuża i pewnie nie dożyję). Żeby nie było głosowałem na nieudacznika w poprzednich wyborach, w tych już nie (na PiS też nie). Zastanawia mnie na kogo zagłosuję za kilka lat. PO nie dotrzymało żadnej ze swoich obietnic (np. invtro było do zrealizowania bez uszczerbku dla Państwa ale było niepopularne w ciemnogrodzie więc się wycofali), PiS z ich teorią spiskową i krzyżami na ulicach przypomina mi średniowiecze i inkwizycję, Palikot mimo nadziei jakie w nim pokładałem wprowadził do Sejmu samych popaprańców i robi dalej z siebie pajaca zamiast zabrać się za pożyteczne rzeczy, SLD ... stara gwardia od koryta jakośm nie ufam, PSL - cóż jaki Pan taki kram, jak patrzę na Pawlaka to mnie skręca, choć czasem mądrze coś powie ale niestety rzadko. Cała reszta nie ma szans na rządzenie. Znów doszedłem jak co 4 lata do smutnego wniosku że chciałbym zobaczyć co zrobi Korwin Mikke  ale on zszedł na margines marginesu


Ja zawsze głosuje na Korwina i mam sumienie czyste. Przynajmiej on nigdy nie naklamał

----------


## Liwko

> Ja zawsze głosuje na Korwina i mam sumienie czyste. Przynajmiej on nigdy nie *naklamał*


To może powinien zacząć? :wink:

----------


## Andrzej.K

> To może powinien zacząć?


 fakt gdy by zaczął ładnie kłamać jak reszta to zaraz słupki były by lepsze.

----------


## Zygmunt Nater

ogolnie to byle eksstudent dzis moze byc politykiem, zero praktyki w budowaniu historii jak to bylo z dawnymi ikonami w prl, wiec teraz argumenty sa ponizej pasa, zero merytoryki, wytykanie klamst, nic do przodu ta polska polityka nie idzie...

----------


## eniu

Tak ogólnie, to spodziewałem się po was więcej! Toć to ciepłe kluchy
a nie pyskówka !!!

----------


## Liwko

cie..., cie..., ciepłe kluchy??? Sam jesteś ciepły!

----------


## Liwko

I jeszcze dodam

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

a camu tu nima larma   !!!!!!    gdzie kababy i inne artura   che che  !!!!!!

----------


## Tomek_J

Cenzura panuje na tym forum...

Przez kilka lat opisywałem przeboje, jakie miałem z wykonawcą "Firma Remontowo-Budowlana GROM-MAR Marek Gromada" z Piekar Śląskich. Przypomnę tylko w skrócie, że wykonawca nie skończył budowy, a to, co zrobił, było pełne wad, których sukcesywne usuwanie zajęło mi dobrych parę lat. Nie rozliczył też przekazanych mu przeze mnie pieniędzy, za to porobił długi u dostawców materiałów budowlanych. 

Opisując i dokumentując na forum sprawę trzymałem się wyłącznie faktów, a swoje teksty utrzymywałem w powszechnie przyjętych granicach norm kulturowych (czego nie można było powiedzieć o moim oponencie, który też tu dawał głos). Redakcji zdaje się była nie w smak krytykowanie wykonawcy budowlanego na forum budowlanym - pewnie taki wizerunek forum źle wpływał na ilość reklam. Dlatego też mimo nie naruszania przeze mnie żadnych norm ani regulaminu forum wcześniejsze wątki były parokrotnie usuwane, ja zaś na privie pomawiany o złą wolę. Redakcja raz nawet groziła mi prawnikiem. Dziś natomiast odebrałem od następującego maila, w którym informuje się mnie, że ostatni temat został ukryty *na prośbę zainteresowanego*, gdyż wątek rzekomo "służył do pogarszania życiowej sytuacji" wykonawcy. Usunięto także z mojego podpisu stopkę, w której przestrzegałem przed wykonawcą. 

Cóż, Redakcja nie po raz pierwszy staje po stronie człowieka, z którym moja współpraca zakończyła się w sądach uznaniem jego winy (tak w sprawie karnej, jak i w sprawie z powództwa cywilnego). Fakt usunięcia niewygodnych informacji na wniosek osoby uznanej za winną prawomocnym wyrokiem sądu oraz twierdzenie Redakcji, że to wątek pogarsza sytuację, a nie same dokonane przez wykonawcę czyny, pozostawiam bez komentarza, bo tak naprawdę taki komentarz wydaje się oczywisty.

Pozdrawiam forumowiczów i jeszcze raz przestrzegam przed "Firmą Remontowo-Budowlaną GROM-MAR Marek Gromada" z Piekar Śląskich.

----------


## mateusz75

Oby nie o polityce, służbie zdrowia, drogach, kościele, Euro, .....................................

----------


## mateusz75

Mnie ostatnio zrugał za zachwalanie producenta tzw. stary wyjadacz, przeczytałem swój wpis rzeczywiście wyglądał na "reklamę". Obyło się bez pyskówki bo gość miał powody do tego żeby tak myśleć, a w ogóle kulturalnie zwrócił uwagę

----------


## taktaktak

Nie zaczynam od pyskówek :smile: ??

----------


## Liwko

> Nie zaczynam od pyskówek??


Wal śmiało, przyjmiemy wszystko na klatę.

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Oby nie o polityce, służbie zdrowia, drogach, kościele, Euro, .....................................


 no bo wtedy by sie zaczeła pyskówka...

----------


## piotrmak

> Wal śmiało, przyjmiemy wszystko na klatę.


Dokładnie, Nie takie rzeczy się tu przerabiało :big tongue:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Ale przecież to jest wątek do nabijania postów na liczniku, czyż nie?  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> Ale przecież to jest wątek do nabijania postów na liczniku, czyż nie?


Tak

----------


## Liwko

> Ale przecież to jest wątek do nabijania postów na liczniku, czyż nie?


Rozumie sie

----------


## Liwko

> Ale przecież to jest wątek do nabijania postów na liczniku, czyż nie?


Naturalnie

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Ale przecież to jest wątek do nabijania postów na liczniku, czyż nie?


aha

----------


## Andrzej.K

http://freedom.nowyekran.pl/post/570...-ja-za-legalna

Zapraszam do lektury, i masowego runu na banki wtedy by inflacja zżarła kredyty  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej.K

> a ja odradzam run na banki, bo od 100 lat drukuje się papierowe pieniądze bez pokrycia ich wartości w złocie, więc niezależnie ile ktoś wypłaci papierków to wartość rzeczywista takiego papierka i tak jest zerowa, a bank centralny po prostu dodrukuje kolejne tryliony
> 
> run na banki będzie skuteczny jak zaczniemy wypłacać złoto które te papierowe pieniądze tylko obrazują
> 
> PS frank szwajcarski jako ostatnia waluta nadal ma pokrycie w złocie, więc kredyty we frankach są i będą odporne


No nie do końca bo większość pieniędzy nawet nie istnieje istnieją tylko w systemie jako liczby, Jeżeli chcieli by nagle wszystko dodrukować to  po 1 musieli by otworzyć na szybko dodatkowe drukarnie  a do tego pieniądze by straciły na wartości i jednocześnie spowodowały hiper inflacje w bardzo krutkim czasie tak że kredyt hipoteczny  np 300 tyś zł był by tyle wart co  kupno pudełka zapałek.Trzeba pamjętać że odsetki będą rosły ale kapitał pozostanie bez zmian

----------


## q-bis

> ...
> 
> PS frank szwajcarski jako ostatnia waluta nadal ma pokrycie w złocie, więc kredyty we frankach są i będą odporne


Koniec z kredytami we frankach: :cry: 
http://banki.wp.pl/kat,104492,title,...l?ticaid=1e288

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Koniec z kredytami we frankach:
> http://banki.wp.pl/kat,104492,title,...l?ticaid=1e288


No to akurat fakt   ja staram się zaciągnąć kredyt jak zapytałem o franki    pan w banku  elegancko mi odmówił " Możemy udzielić kredytu na 25 lat w wysokości 100 tyś franków ale warunki  zarobki na głowę w rodzinie nie mogą być niższe nisz 25 tyś zł  i wkład min 50 %   bo wtedy to nikomu nie warto brać krechy. Ale po ogólnym zastanowieniu  się o zadłużeniu na pół życia. To albo waluta  w której zarabiam albo upadające euro ...

----------


## Liwko

> No to akurat fakt   ja staram się zaciągnąć kredyt jak zapytałem o franki    pan w banku  elegancko mi odmówił " Możemy udzielić kredytu na 25 lat w wysokości 100 tyś franków ale warunki  zarobki na głowę w rodzinie nie mogą być niższe nisz 25 tyś zł  i wkład min 50 %   bo wtedy to nikomu nie warto brać krechy. Ale po ogólnym zastanowieniu  się o zadłużeniu na pół życia. To albo waluta  w której zarabiam albo upadające euro ...


Tyle że jak Polska przejdzie na euro, to ja nadal będę mógł zostać przy frankach, a tobie przewalutują (i zapewne znowu na tym zarobią)  :wink:

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Tyle że jak Polska przejdzie na euro, to ja nadal będę mógł zostać przy frankach, a tobie przewalutują (i zapewne znowu na tym zarobią)


No jeżeli wg przejdzie . A nadwyżka pieniędzy w euro w postaci długu jest tak ogromna że i tak czy siak inflacja powinna spłacić kapitał . W końcu ta bańka musi pęknąć.

----------


## Liwko

> No jeżeli wg przejdzie . A nadwyżka pieniędzy w euro w postaci długu jest tak ogromna że i tak czy siak inflacja powinna spłacić kapitał . W końcu ta bańka musi pęknąć.


Pamiętaj że inflacja nie dotknie tylko twojego kredytu. Dotyczyć będzie wszystkiego czego zapragniesz i na co będziesz musiał wydać twoje tracące na wartości pieniądze. Ten kij ma dwa końce.

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Pamiętaj że inflacja nie dotknie tylko twojego kredytu. Dotyczyć będzie wszystkiego czego zapragniesz i na co będziesz musiał wydać twoje tracące na wartości pieniądze. Ten kij ma dwa końce.


no wiem lecz to jest nie uniknione

----------


## Liwko

>  > Wersja tradycyjna:
> >
> >
> >
> > Mrówka pracowała w pocie czoła całe upalne lato.
> >
> > Zbudowała solidny dom i zebrała zapasy na srogą zimę.
> >
> > - "Głupia mrówka" - myślał konik polny, który
okres kanikuły spędził na tańcach i hulankach.
> >
> > Kiedy nadeszły chłody i deszcze, mrówka schowała się w domu
i skosztowała zapasów. Konik polny umarł z głodu i zimna.
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > Wersja współczesna:
> >
> >
> >
> > Mrówka pracowała w pocie czoła całe upalne lato.
> >
> > Zbudowała solidny dom i zebrała zapasy na srogą zimę.
> >
> > - "Głupia mrówka" - myślał konik polny, który
okres kanikuły spędził na tańcach i hulankach. Kiedy nadeszły chłody,
mrówka schowała się w domu i skosztowała zapasów.
> >
> > Drżący z zimna i głodny jak wilk konik polny zwołał
konferencję prasową, na której zadał pytanie:
> >
> > - Dlaczego na świecie są mrówki z własnym domem i pełną
spiżarnią,podczas gdy inni muszą cierpieć głód i nie mają dachu nad
głową?!!
> >
> > TVN, Polsat i Telewizja Polska pokazują zdjęcia sinego z zimna
konika polnego i siedzącej przy kominku zadowolonej mrówki. Po programie
Elżbiety Jaworowicz cała Polska jest wstrząśnięta tak drastycznymi
nierównościami społecznymi.
> >
> > - Jak to możliwe - pyta Monika Olejnik patrząc prosto w oczy -
że w środku Europy na początku trzeciego tysiąclecia jest jeszcze tyle
niesprawiedliwości?!! Dlaczego konik polny musi tak cierpieć?!!
> >
> > Rzecznik prasowy OFKP (Ogólnopolskie Forum Koników Polnych)
występuje w głównym wydaniu Wiadomości i oskarża mrówkę o
nacjonalizm, szowinizm i konikofobię!
> >
> > Maciej Czereśniewski wraz z nowo powstałym zespołem śpiewa
protest song"Nie łatwo być konikiem". Piosenka błyskawicznie
zdobywa pierwsze miejsce na listach przebojów.
> >
> > Lider na krajowym rynku jednorazowych chusteczek notuje rekordowy
wzrost sprzedaży.
> >
> > Koniki polne zapowiadają zlot gwiaździsty w Warszawie w
pierwszym dniu kalendarzowej zimy.
> >
> > Frakcja młodych koników polnych przed domem mrówki organizuje
pikietę pod hasłem "Każdy chce żyć".
> >
> > Te same koniki zakładają Samoobronę i LPR-Ligę Pasożytów
Rzeczpospolitej.
> >
> > Stowarzyszenie Życie i Pracowitość publikuje na stronie
internetowej memoriał o większej liczbie aktów przemocy w domach, w
których mrówki mają klucze do spiżarni.
> >
> > Zaproszony do studia cyklicznej audycji "Co z tą
polaną?"charyzmatyczny przywódca partii polnej pyta, czy nie warto
sprawdzić w jaki sposób mrówka osiągnęła tak wysoki status w kraju, w
którym jest tak dużo biedy;
> >
> > - "Należy wprowadzić podatek, który wyrówna szanse
wszystkich mrówek i koników" - postuluje.
> >
> > Prezydent wraz z żoną w specjalnym oświadczeniu zapewniają
obywateli,że zrobią wszystko, co w ich mocy, aby przywrócić wiarę w
prawo i sprawiedliwość.
> >
> > Następnego dnia parlament w trybie przyśpieszonym uchwala
ustawę, która nakazuje wszystkim mrówkom przekazać w formie podatku
nadmiar zapasów do Centralnego Spichlerza.
> >
> >
> >
> > ......20 lat później...
> >
> > Konik polny zjada resztę zapasów mrówki. W telewizorze, który
kupił za pieniądze ze sprzedaży jedzenia widać nowego przywódcę,
który rozpromieniony mówi do wiwatujących tłumów, że bezpowrotnie
mijają czasy wyzysku i teraz nareszcie zapanuje prawo i
sprawiedliwość...
> >

----------


## Andrzej.K

@ liwko sama prawda ukazująca nasz socjalizm

----------


## Liwko

> @ liwko sama prawda ukazująca nasz socjalizm


A najbardziej socjalistyczną partią jest...?

----------


## Andrzej.K

> A najbardziej socjalistyczną partią jest...?


PO PIS , SLD, Ruch Palikota , ciężko tak jednoznacznie stwierdzić która bardziej ale  obecny płemieł   przegonił już gierka

----------


## annabi

Witam, bardzo proszę o pomoc gdyż mam pewien problem. Ekipa wykonująca mi tynki w domu i garażu pomyliła się i zamiast cementowo-wapiennych w garażu dała gipsowy. Oni proponują że teraz przykleją na to siatkę i pokryją cementowym. Czy to jest dobre rozwiązanie? Czy nie lepiej to skuć i zrobić od nowa?
Proszę doradźcie bo ja już zgłupiałam.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## JACUŚ

A nie mozesz porostu zostawic tych gipsowych ? Szwagier ma w garazu gipsowe od okolo 8 lat i wszystko jest ok.

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Witam, bardzo proszę o pomoc gdyż mam pewien problem. Ekipa wykonująca mi tynki w domu i garażu pomyliła się i zamiast cementowo-wapiennych w garażu dała gipsowy. Oni proponują że teraz przykleją na to siatkę i pokryją cementowym. Czy to jest dobre rozwiązanie? Czy nie lepiej to skuć i zrobić od nowa?
> Proszę doradźcie bo ja już zgłupiałam.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


A oświeć mnie proszę  dlaczego  gipsowy jest zły ???

----------


## Liwko

> A oświeć mnie proszę  dlaczego  gipsowy jest zły ???


Może dlatego, że jest miękki?

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Może dlatego, że jest miękki?


Co to znaczy że jest miękki ( pytam poważnie)?
Czy będą utrudnienia w wieszaniu czegoś na ścianę? Czy może łatwiej o uszkodzenia mechaniczne?

----------


## Liwko

Łatwiej o uszkodzenia.

----------


## Andrzej.K

Dzięki

----------


## Liwko

http://nt.interia.pl/gadzety/news/dr...-domow,1787431

----------


## Andrzej.K

> http://nt.interia.pl/gadzety/news/dr...-domow,1787431


Po krótkim namyśle  całkiem ciekawe tylko beton do budowy lepszym  mógł by być odpowiednio zbrojony plastik na gorąco  :stir the pot:

----------


## Liwko

> Po krótkim namyśle  całkiem ciekawe tylko beton do budowy lepszym  mógł by być odpowiednio zbrojony plastik na gorąco


Chyba sobie kupię taką drukarkę  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej.K

Troszkę na inny temat coś o ekologi:
Emisja roczna dwutlenku węgla z rozpadu materiału organicznego w lasach i obszarach trawiastych wynosi 220 miliardów ton[2]. Emisje w wyniku działalności człowieka wynoszą 27 miliardów ton na rok. Wulkany emitują rocznie 130-230 milionów ton atmosferycznego CO2[3].
Źródło http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obieg_w...a_w_przyrodzie Zastanawia mnie czy wprowadzą kiedykolwiek  podatek od gnijących liści :sick:

----------


## ludwik_13

A jeszcze owce i inne przeżuwacze. Emitują metan - też gaz cieplarniany. Wybić stada!!!!

----------


## Andrzej.K

Tak troszkę na pogorszenie humoru. :     http://www.pch24.pl/podatek-katastra...i-,3641,i.html 
 :mad: 

Kiedyś nadmetraż i przydzielano lokatora czy teraz będzie próba grabieży . ?

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

Witam.
Postanowiłem reanimować mój niegdyś ulubiony wątek.
Panowie i Panie. Co z tymi cenami nieruchomości? Działki się nie sprzedają, mieszkania stoją i czekają na kolejne obniżki a ceny materiałów budowlanych jakoś nie chcą spaść. Kiepski moment, żeby sprzedawać nieruchomości i rozpoczynać budowę. Nieprawdaż?
Pzdr.

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Witam.
> Postanowiłem reanimować mój niegdyś ulubiony wątek.
> Panowie i Panie. Co z tymi cenami nieruchomości? Działki się nie sprzedają, mieszkania stoją i czekają na kolejne obniżki a ceny materiałów budowlanych jakoś nie chcą spaść. Kiepski moment, żeby sprzedawać nieruchomości i rozpoczynać budowę. Nieprawdaż?
> Pzdr.


Ceny  są zbyt mocno zawyżone. Ludzie ubożeją. i taka zapaść. Ceny materiałów budowlanych przez to nie spadną. Ponieważ one są ustalane regulacjami i koncesjami. Takimi jak limity kopalniane, i opłaty z tym związane. Lub np ceny energii do ich wytworzenia. Najdroższy mamy gaz  możemy się tym chwalić jak Szlachta  :cool:

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

A ja naiwny myślałem, że ceny materiałów budowlanych kształtuje popyt. :sad: 
Pzdr.

----------


## fenix2

> Witam.
> Postanowiłem reanimować mój niegdyś ulubiony wątek.
> Panowie i Panie. Co z tymi cenami nieruchomości? Działki się nie sprzedają, mieszkania stoją i czekają na kolejne obniżki a ceny materiałów budowlanych jakoś nie chcą spaść. Kiepski moment, żeby sprzedawać nieruchomości i rozpoczynać budowę. Nieprawdaż?
> Pzdr.


Co Ty gadasz.

----------


## Andrzej.K

> A ja naiwny myślałem, że ceny materiałów budowlanych kształtuje popyt.
> Pzdr.


Po części masz racje. Marża w hurtowni czy składzie jest zależna od  popytu  ale koszty produkcji reguluje państwo podatkami ZUSem koncesjami akcyzami itp

----------


## TomekBudujeDomek

> Co Ty gadasz.


By nie być gołosłownym: http://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Nie-warto-kupowac-mieszkania-w-2012-r-Za-rok-bedzie-taniej-2478535.html

----------


## argentyńczyk

Ja wolę pyskować na mieście szczególnie jak jadę autem :smile:

----------


## bajanadjembe

Najefektowniej pyskują na mieście Francuzi. Od razu Luis de Funes mi się przypomina. Te miny... te gesty... bardzo żywiołowe, pełne ekspresji i... komizmu.

----------


## monikka010

Nigdy nie sądziłem że budowa to taka męka  :smile:

----------


## Zakręcona

> By nie być gołosłownym: http://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Nie-warto-kupowac-mieszkania-w-2012-r-Za-rok-bedzie-taniej-2478535.html


A ten pismak, który to napisał, przepraszam, autor tekstu, to jakiś specjalista z zakresu nieruchomości czy dziennikarzyna, który ma za wierszówkę płacone?
Uwielbiam takie artykuły. 
Zwłaszcza jak piszą w nich, że ceny rosną czy spadają. Rynek nieruchomości nie jest przecież jednorodny i nie ma jednej recepty na dany moment: sprzedawać czy kupować.
Lepiej samemu do ogłoszeń przysiąść, poczytać, pośledzić ceny i samemu sobie zdanie na temat wyrobić, a nie takimi autorytetami się podpierać  :wink:

----------


## Andrzej.K

> A ten pismak, który to napisał, przepraszam, autor tekstu, to jakiś specjalista z zakresu nieruchomości czy dziennikarzyna, który ma za wierszówkę płacone?
> Uwielbiam takie artykuły. 
> Zwłaszcza jak piszą w nich, że ceny rosną czy spadają. Rynek nieruchomości nie jest przecież jednorodny i nie ma jednej recepty na dany moment: sprzedawać czy kupować.
> Lepiej samemu do ogłoszeń przysiąść, poczytać, pośledzić ceny i samemu sobie zdanie na temat wyrobić, a nie takimi autorytetami się podpierać


Najlepszą odpowiedź  czy i kiedy kupować daje wróżka Elżbieta   :big lol:

----------


## fenix2

> By nie być gołosłownym: http://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Nie-warto-kupowac-mieszkania-w-2012-r-Za-rok-bedzie-taniej-2478535.html


To taka zaczepka do pyskówki.  :big grin:

----------


## namira

Teraz jest dobry okres na budowanie,magazyny zapchane materiałami budowlanymi,można negocjować lepsze ceny.

----------


## pawko_

Moim zdaniem ceny poszły do góry, a powinno być odwrotnie...

----------


## Zakręcona

> Najlepszą odpowiedź  czy i kiedy kupować daje wróżka Elżbieta


Nie znasz się  :wink: 
Lepszy jest wróż Maciej z TV  :big lol:

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Moim zdaniem ceny poszły do góry, a powinno być odwrotnie...


Dokładnie ceny poszły do góry bo koszty pracy wzrosły i podatki. 
Podejżewam że szybciej będą ludzie firmy zamykać niż taniej sprzedawać. Bo  koszty pracy od nowego roku zostaną podniesione i ceny będą musiały pujść w górę  zobaczymy jeszcze na koszty energii. Ale to początek inflacji która nadciąga . Moim zdaniem ostatnie 4-5 lat w którym się opłaca budować . Szczególnie na kredyt. Będzie troszkę bujało ale burza ustąpi i kredyt się skończy wcześniej pzdr
 :tongue:

----------


## Andrzej.K

> wróż


 :big lol:

----------


## mgielsk

> A jeszcze owce i inne przeżuwacze. Emitują metan - też gaz cieplarniany. Wybić stada!!!!



KURKA WODNA !!

też czasem przeżuwam

----------


## Andrzej.K

Coś na temat dotacji : :mad: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mum9DzW63C8

----------


## Liwko

> Coś na temat dotacji :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mum9DzW63C8


Odgrzewany kotlet...
Ale najbardziej co mnie wkur...a w tych dotacjach, to to że to ja się dorzucam do często idiotycznych dotacji i nikt się nawet o zdanie nie pyta :big tongue:

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Odgrzewany kotlet...
> Ale najbardziej co mnie wkur...a w tych dotacjach, to to że to ja się dorzucam do często idiotycznych dotacji i nikt się nawet o zdanie nie pyta


No dokładnie

----------


## Ada73

ceny za gaz, energię mają podobno spaść. Ot, tak zaznaczam bo ktoś*wspomniał, ze ceny mają*rosnąć.

----------


## Liwko

> ceny za gaz, energię mają podobno spaść. Ot, tak zaznaczam bo ktoś*wspomniał, ze ceny mają*rosnąć.


20 lat rosła, to i raz spaść by mogła  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej.K

Ada 73 cena ma spaść bo akcyza ma wzrosnąć od nowego roku równowaga zostanie zachowana . Oczywiście  to że ceny są zawyżone i regulowane przez monopol to już inna sprawa :stir the pot:

----------


## dring

Teoretycznie ceny niektórych rzeczy (gaz, ewentualnie benzyna) mogą nieco spaść, ale przecież jest coś takiego jak inflacja. Starczy, że coś się sypnie, a obniżek tych nawet nie poczujemy.

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Teoretycznie ceny niektórych rzeczy (gaz, ewentualnie benzyna) mogą nieco spaść, ale przecież jest coś takiego jak inflacja. Starczy, że coś się sypnie, a obniżek tych nawet nie poczujemy.


Inflacja ukryty podatek spowodowany nadwyżką  emisji pieniądza lub innym regulacjami. Ciekaw jestem co by było gdyby nagle wszyscy oddali swoje długi i chcieli je wypłacić  :big tongue:

----------


## grasowy

no to wtedy byśmy mieli koniec świata  :big grin:

----------


## domowadama

ponoć zapowiadali koniec świata  :big tongue:

----------


## Andrzej.K

> ponoć zapowiadali koniec świata


Jak zwykle nic nie wyszło  :big tongue:

----------


## Liwko

My Polacy potrafimy wszystko spieprzyć  :big grin:

----------


## fenix2

> My Polacy potrafimy wszystko spieprzyć


Nawet koniec świata?

----------


## Liwko

> Nawet koniec świata?


Nawet  :big grin: 
Na pocieszenie, to nie tylko nam się nie udał  :wink:

----------


## jar.os

> Nawet 
> Na pocieszenie, to nie tylko nam się nie udał


Tiaaa , ludzie gnuśnieją i tak to wszystko wychodzi ..... :wink:

----------


## nie_zapominajka

> Witam.
> Postanowiłem reanimować mój niegdyś ulubiony wątek.
> Panowie i Panie. Co z tymi cenami nieruchomości? Działki się nie sprzedają, mieszkania stoją i czekają na kolejne obniżki a ceny materiałów budowlanych jakoś nie chcą spaść. Kiepski moment, żeby sprzedawać nieruchomości i rozpoczynać budowę. Nieprawdaż?
> Pzdr.


mieszkania stoją, bo jak mam kupić dwupokojowe w moim mieście za taką sama lub podobna cenę do tej za jaką moja kuzynka zbudowała sobie dom w innym województwie to mnie aż serce zaczyna boleć, niestety w tym roku będe musiała już konkretnie się na coś zdecydować...domu nie wybuduję, bo to na tą chwilę absurd, jedyne co mi pozostaje to mieszkanie, modle się o spadek cen i duże możliwości negocjacji ceny

----------


## Andrzej.K

Mieszkania są za drogie dla tego się nie sprzedają. Powinny być tańsze od domów a nie są. 
Patrząc na cenę za metr.

----------


## Kwiatki2

co powiecie na to: moi rodzice 9 lat temu kupli działke w okolicach ciechocinka za 8 zł za m[SUP]2[SUP], teraz chcę kupić działkę w tej samej miejscowości i chodzą za 50 zł ! 42 zł różnicy tj 500 % :no:

----------


## Andrzej.K

9 LAT TEMU PALIWO BYŁO TAŃSZE O 50%  to się nazywa inflacja  lub jak ktoś chce prawidłową nazwę podatek inflacyjny  poprzez regulowanie gospodarki i emisję pieniądza. A ceny gruntów podskoczyły w 2007 roku drastycznie  dzięki emisji pieniądza pod nazwą kredyty hipoteczne. Każdy kto wpłaca na swoje konto 1 tyś zł to ten bank może na podstawie tego pożyczyć komuś 7 tyś zł. I tak 80 % pieniędzy w obiegu  jest tylko w zapisie elektronicznym. Śmiać mi się chce jaka nagonka była na Amber Gold że udało się tylko odzyskać 30% wkładu. hehe a w każdym banku bank gwarantuje 7 % wkładu i to jest ok. Oczywiście bank nie ma odpowiedzialności gdy ktoś mu powierza swoje oszczędności. No bo widział ktoś kiedyś by bank dał mu coś w zastaw jak wpłacamy na lokatę....

----------


## Kwiatki2

w 2009 tankowałam gaz za 1,60
upłynęły ledwie 4 lata, to za kolejne 4 gaz będzie za 5 zł ?

----------


## Andrzej.K

wcale mnie nie zdziwi jak za parę lat  historia sie powtórzy i bedziemy zarabiać w mln   ale wpierw muszą  zlikwidowac 1,2 i 5 groszówki następnie zlikwidują wg grosze i tak to się chyba potoczy więc chyba warto brac kredyty na długi czas

----------


## Kwiatki2

no właśnie chyba warto . . .

----------


## compi

Czytam ostatnia stronę, a tu Francja-elegancja, żadnej pyskówki nie ma, hehe!

----------


## Liwko

> Czytam ostatnia stronę, a tu Francja-elegancja, żadnej pyskówki nie ma, hehe!


Ale że co? Fikasz?

----------


## compi

Wiesz co? Wiesz co? Ty nic nie wiesz! Ty ze wsi jesteś : D

----------


## Liwko

> Wiesz co? Wiesz co? Ty nic nie wiesz! Ty ze wsi jesteś : D


O rzesz kurna, w twarz? w twarz?

----------


## surgi22

Ino nie w twarz, ino nie w twarz jak ze wsi to co najsampierw w MORDE , w MORDE  :eek:  
PS taki durny jokes.

----------


## compi

Czytaj Liwko między wierszami surgiego! Twarz to trzeba mieć! ; )

----------


## Liwko

> Czytaj Liwko między wierszami surgiego! Twarz to trzeba mieć! ; )


Słowa tego nie oddadzą  :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej.K

:cool:  to co bijemy się!!!  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## compi

A śnieg za oknem mokry, ciężki, ładnie przylegający, hehehe.....

----------


## Liwko

> 


To żeś się nagadał  :big lol:

----------


## compi

Zatkało go! : ) Zobaczył ilość Twoich postów i go zatkało.

----------


## Liwko

> Zobaczył ilość Twoich postów i go zatkało.


To przez Pyxisa. Znasz go?  :big grin:

----------


## compi

Ja Was wszystkich znam! W realu to moglibyście sobie krzywdę chyba zrobić w walentynki, hehhee!

----------


## compi

No nikogo z forum nie ucałowałbyś z miłością w oczach???

----------


## jea

dobra, to który chce w ryło

----------


## compi

Pyxis!

----------


## Andrzej.K

:cool:

----------


## hubnik

Gdzie jest wiosna? do cholery jasnej

----------


## intercuuren89

> Gdzie jest wiosna? do cholery jasnej


za oknem wyjrzyj po za monitor  :smile:

----------


## atsyrut

pół roku zimy, teraz trochę wiosny i ciągle opady deszczu  :smile:  i tak źle i tak nie dobrze  :sad:

----------


## compi

U mnie pękło ponad 10 dni bez deszczu. Teraz kilka kresek powyżej dychy, za tarasowym oknem (zamkniętym na szczęście) banda komarów robiąca imprezę na moim psie.... Nic tylko popyszczyć w tym wątku.....

----------


## marek_czeczot

> pół roku zimy, teraz trochę wiosny i ciągle opady deszczu  i tak źle i tak nie dobrze


Taa i znajomy w składzie budowlanym śmiał się, że tak długa zima radykalnie zwiększyła zapotrzebowanie na systemy murowania na suche zaprawy - takim Dryfixem można murować nawet przy kilkustopniowych przymrozkach, dzięki czemu ci którzy budują domy z tego systemu mogli w tym roku ruszyć do boju kilka tygodni wcześniej niż reszta!

----------


## atsyrut

> Ja słyszałem wczoraj w prognozie, że podobno całe lato ma być takie zimne :/


lepiej żeby sie nie sprawdziła ta Twoja prognoza  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Ja słyszałem wczoraj w prognozie, że podobno całe lato ma być takie zimne :/


szamaństwo :big tongue:

----------


## DariuszKosmyk

Jeszcze będą upały, ale urlopu w Polsce nie radzę planować  :big tongue:

----------


## Andrzej.K

ale przynajmniej pogoda sprzyja laniu betonów

----------


## an-bud

> Jeszcze będą upały, ale urlopu w Polsce nie radzę planować


Hahah.... urlop planuje się na okres pełni księżyca  :cool:

----------


## Andrzej.K

zawsze można na urlopie grzyby zbierać  :big tongue:

----------


## DariuszKosmyk

Zawsze można sobie przykleić tapetę w pokoju z plażą i zainwestować w wannę w salonie  :big tongue:

----------


## konkret86

a do Bułgari to co już się nie podoba ? Kiedyś to wszyscy ciśli, a teraz już passe

----------


## Andrzej.K

:big tongue:

----------


## atsyrut

wakacje się kończą i można powiedzieć że lato było udane

----------


## Grand

Czy jest jeszcze o co pyskować?

----------


## Andrzej.K

nie pyskuj  :tongue:

----------


## marchew

To się dobre miejsce zrobiło by sobie tu cichaczem i spokojnie porozmawiać o grzaniu prądem, ocieplaniu PURem, wyborze kominka, grubości styropianu na zewnątrz tudzież wełny wewnątrz, plastikowych żyrandolach, grzejnikach kanałowych itp. Bo oni są tam!  :cool:

----------


## Andrzej.K

> To się dobre miejsce zrobiło by sobie tu cichaczem i spokojnie porozmawiać o grzaniu prądem, ocieplaniu PURem, wyborze kominka, grubości styropianu na zewnątrz tudzież wełny wewnątrz, plastikowych żyrandolach, grzejnikach kanałowych itp. Bo oni są tam!


hehehe  :smile:

----------


## anitadywanowicz

:big lol:  jakby na to nie patrzeć czasem dobrze jest oczyścić emocje. To o co się kłócimy?  :big grin:

----------


## janeczek77

Oceńcie proszę tę nowość z Z500 : http://z500.pl/projekt/771/Z309,tani...erowy-dom.html
Wrzucam tutaj bo nie za bardzo wiem, w który dział a pyskówki bardzo mi się podobają. W takim razie zapraszam do pyskówki na temat tego projektu. Pojawił się nowy w ich ofercie i mocno nad nim myślę, czy jest dla rodziny 2+1 okej ? Pytam bo to TYLKO 95m2 !!!

----------


## compi

Ta czapa nad wejściem mnie  niepokoi. Zimą będzie bałwanek, a i woda jakoś tak chyba nie do końca ma gdzie spływać, chociaż widać tam kawałke rynny spustowej. Reszta prosta do bólu i pewnie tania w budowie.

----------


## Darpol35

Witajcie!
Macie orientację ile może kosztować wykonanie indywidualnego projektu domu jednorodzinnego, parter + piętro dach prosty dwuspadowy powierzchnia użytkowa ok. 120m2 w tym nadzór projektanta nad realizacją inwestycji...
Dajcie jakieś orientacyjne kwoty bo nie mam bladego pojęcia a nie chcę zostać obdarty..

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Witajcie!
> Macie orientację ile może kosztować wykonanie indywidualnego projektu domu jednorodzinnego, parter + piętro dach prosty dwuspadowy powierzchnia użytkowa ok. 120m2 w tym nadzór projektanta nad realizacją inwestycji...
> Dajcie jakieś orientacyjne kwoty bo nie mam bladego pojęcia a nie chcę zostać obdarty..



Zazwyczaj od 50 do0 150 zł za m2 bez nadzoru ale idzie taniej znaleźć.
A nadzór projektanta ??? Od tego jest inspektor lub kierownik budowy ważne by był obcy dla wykonawców

----------


## ELZET

Widzę że tu dość słabe ruchy, jakoś mało tu odważnych by zabrać głos. Czekam na jakąś pyskówkę.
A tak przy okazji, Czy komuś kto ma olejowego Buderusa do ogrzewania, leci wiaderko/2dni wody z komina???

----------


## Elfir

chcesz pyskówki?

Palenie węglem w domach powinno być prawnie zabronione!

----------


## Pio_trek

> chcesz pyskówki?
> 
> Palenie węglem w domach powinno być prawnie zabronione!


ja chcę  :tongue: 

W Krakowie zabronione będzie palenie węglem od wrzesnia 2019. Już została przyjęta ustawa antysmogowa! tutaj możecie sobie poczytac:
http://www.gazetakrakowska.pl/artyku...glem,id,t.html

jako mieszkaniec krakowa (jeszcze) uważam, ze to dobry pomysł, ale chyba nie tedy droga. Wystarczyłoby żeby cena gazu spadła o połowę i już by pieców nie było  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

jak odkryjemy własne złoża to wówczas możemy mieć wpływ na ceny gazu.

Albo jak nauczymy się, że państwo nie jest od tego by "dawać" - bo żeby "dać" musi zrobić na gazie i oleju wysokie akcyzy.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Witam.

Proszę powiedzieć co z ludźmi którzy handlują węglem ? Firmami, spedycjami itp.

----------


## Resqres

No dobra ale w ustawie antysmogowej dla Krakowa jest też ponoć informacja o zakazie palenia węglem oraz drewnem. Czyli co? Mam kominek w którym palę wieczorem do lampki z winem i wydałem na niego oraz instalacje grubą kasę i teraz nie będę mógł w nim zapalić?
Czy może zakaz ma się tyczyć tylko nowo budowanych domów którym nie będą wydawane PnB gdy jako źródło ogrzewania będzie kominek czy piec na węgiel?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> No dobra ale w ustawie antysmogowej dla Krakowa jest też ponoć informacja o zakazie palenia węglem oraz drewnem. Czyli co? Mam kominek w którym palę wieczorem do lampki z winem i wydałem na niego oraz instalacje grubą kasę i teraz nie będę mógł w nim zapalić?
> Czy może zakaz ma się tyczyć tylko nowo budowanych domów którym nie będą wydawane PnB gdy jako źródło ogrzewania będzie kominek czy piec na węgiel?


Nie zagłębiając się daleko w ustawę dochodzę do wniosku ,że skoro ja mogę palić suchym sezonowanym drewnem , a mój sąsiad hajcuje węglem a czarny dym widać z kilometra jestem za zakazem ale szkoda mi tez tych co węglem do tej pory palą , a nie mogą w myśl wprowadzonej ustawy.Gdzie w ustawie odnajdujesz ,że drewnem także niewolno.

----------


## budowlany_laik

Przecież ustawa dla Krakowa podpisana została 15.01! 
Śledziłem w tym dniu relację z sejmiku na bieżąco z wielką nadzieją. Okazało się, że przeważyła mądrość.

Za Krakowem pójdą inni.

P.S. Sam mieszkam na Pomorzu i nie mam żadnego komina w domu.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Przecież ustawa dla Krakowa podpisana została 15.01! 
> Śledziłem w tym dniu relację z sejmiku na bieżąco z wielką nadzieją. Okazało się, że przeważyła mądrość.
> 
> Za Krakowem pójdą inni.
> 
> P.S. Sam mieszkam na Pomorzu i nie mam żadnego komina w domu.


Nie masz komina ???. To jak ten dom wygląda ??? .Wszystko na prąd??? . a w pozwoleniu na budowę, jakie podałeś alternatywne źródło pozyskiwania energii.

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

> Nie masz komina ???. To jak ten dom wygląda ??? .Wszystko na prąd??? . a w pozwoleniu na budowę, jakie podałeś alternatywne źródło pozyskiwania energii.


Też mam dom bez komina.
Nikt ode mnie nie żądał podania alternatywnego źródła przy PnB.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Też mam dom bez komina.
> Nikt ode mnie nie żądał podania alternatywnego źródła przy PnB.


Rozumiem czyli jak zabraknie w zimie prądu bo linię zerwie wichura nie ogrzejesz się z innego źródła. No chyba ,że agregat.

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

> Rozumiem czyli jak zabraknie w zimie prądu bo linię zerwie wichura nie ogrzejesz się z innego źródła. No chyba ,że agregat.


Mieszkam tam 15 lat i tylko raz w 2001 r. nie było prądu dwa dni.
Żebym zaczęła marznąć musiałoby nie być prądu tydzień.
Jest to możliwe, jak milion innych kataklizmów, które mogą się przydarzyć  :smile: 
Nie przewiduję agregatu.

----------


## Elfir

> Witam.
> 
> Proszę powiedzieć co z ludźmi którzy handlują węglem ? Firmami, spedycjami itp.


A co z rymarzem, bednarzem, kapelusznikiem - są zawody, które naturalnie wymierają.
Mogą się przerzucić na handel innymi źródłami energii.




> Nie masz komina ???. To jak ten dom wygląda ??? .Wszystko na prąd??? . a w pozwoleniu na budowę, jakie podałeś alternatywne źródło pozyskiwania energii.


Ja też nie mam kominów. 
I ogrzewanie mam na gaz - spaliny wypuszczone przewodem koncentryczno-spalinowym przez ścianę.

----------


## Yarecky

> Nie masz komina ???. To jak ten dom wygląda ??? .Wszystko na prąd??? . a w pozwoleniu na budowę, jakie podałeś alternatywne źródło pozyskiwania energii.


A który system, dziś montowany, z kotłem na paliwo stałe gwarantuje prawidłowe działanie bez prądu?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A który system, dziś montowany, z kotłem na paliwo stałe gwarantuje prawidłowe działanie bez prądu?


Obecnie , każdy.Jeśli rozmawiamy o paliwach stałych typu :

- węgiel kamienny
- węgiel brunatny
- torf
- drewno
Te paliwa spalą się bezpiecznie w kotle przy zaniku prądu.Długotrwałym.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A co z rymarzem, bednarzem, kapelusznikiem - są zawody, które naturalnie wymierają.
> Mogą się przerzucić na handel innymi źródłami energii.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja też nie mam kominów. 
> I ogrzewanie mam na gaz - spaliny wypuszczone przewodem koncentryczno-spalinowym przez ścianę.


Elfir masz racje muszą się przekwalifikować.



> Rysunek 1. Wyprowadzenie spalin wraz z zasysaniem powietrza do spalania,  bezpośrednio przez ścianę budynku jest możliwe dla kotłów z zamkniętą  komorą spalania, zarówno kondensacyjnych, jak i niskotemperaturowych.


Masz coś takiego?

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Rozumiem czyli jak zabraknie w zimie prądu bo linię zerwie wichura nie ogrzejesz się z innego źródła. No chyba ,że agregat.


Nie wiem ile dni musiałoby nie być prądu i jak duży musiałby być mróz, bym poczuł, że jest nam zimno (niestety nie dotyczy to zdanie "durszlaków"). 

Zawsze można odpalić biokominek w sytuacji awaryjnej. Mam taki, ok. 700W, dla klimatu palimy nieraz.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie wiem ile dni musiałoby nie być prądu i jak duży musiałby być mróz, bym poczuł, że jest nam zimno (niestety nie dotyczy to zdanie "durszlaków"). 
> 
> Zawsze można odpalić biokominek w sytuacji awaryjnej. Mam taki, ok. 700W, dla klimatu palimy nieraz.





> Jak temperatury wewnętrzne w domach  energooszczędnych? Zapewne niektórzy, którzy budują domy 0-20-litrowe z  ogrzewaniem na suficie, jadą już na klimie.
> 
> Ja mam niestety dom nieizolowany (powyżej 3-litrów) i jestem ciepłownikiem z centralnym CO: wewnątrz mam 23,5*C.


Zapomniałem ,że masz pasywniaka.5 litrowego. bez izolacji.Ciekawe.Pogratulować takiej oszczędności i takich temperatur.Gdybyś jeszcze mógł podać definicje 20 litrowego domu i jego zalety ponieważ przyznam się ,że takiej opinii jeszcze nie słyszałem.

----------


## budowlany_laik

"Nieizolowany" to był przytyk do nazewnictwa TB.
A 20-litrowy, to moja omyłka, którą zaraz sprostuję. Miało być 2-litrowy. Nie wiem czy to wystarczy? Jeśli nie, podaj adres pocztowy, to wyślę przeprosiny listem.

----------


## Elfir

> Masz coś takiego?


Tak

Każdy nowoczesny piec na paliwo stałe ma wentylatory (dmuchawa), podajniki, sterowniki i pompy obiegu - wszystko na prąd.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> "Nieizolowany" to był przytyk do nazewnictwa TB.
> A 20-litrowy, to moja omyłka, którą zaraz sprostuję. Miało być 2-litrowy. Nie wiem czy to wystarczy? Jeśli nie, podaj adres pocztowy, to wyślę przeprosiny listem.


Ale ja się nie gniewam.Każdemu może się zdarzyć.Duża pomyłka dlatego zapytałem i poprosiłem o opinię.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Tak
> 
> Każdy nowoczesny piec na paliwo stałe ma wentylatory (dmuchawa), podajniki, sterowniki i pompy obiegu - wszystko na prąd.


Wiem wiem .Tylko chodziło mi o to co na fotkach.

----------


## Jan P.

Cholercia, jestem wnerwiony. Trzeba odreagować. Może tak ; Kto nie zrobił pełnego deskowania dachu jest głupolem , bezmyślnym stworzeniem, sknerą. Jan

----------


## arztin



----------

